# Was the 2020 election stolen? What do the stats say?



## AzogtheDefiler

Voting and Registration
					

In election years, the Current Population Survey collects data on reported voting and registration, and later reports stats by turnout, age, race and origin.




					www.census.gov
				





2000​2004​2008​2012​2016​2020​Total Eligible202.6​215.7​225.5​235.2​245.5​252.3​Total Registered129.5​125.7​146.3​153.2​157.6​168.3​% of Registered64%​58%​65%​65%​64%​67%​Total Voted110.8​89.9​131.1​132.9​137.5​154.6​% of Voted55%​42%​58%​57%​56%​61%​Increase of votedNA-19%​46%​1%​3%​12%​

Are there shenanigans? IDK but here are the stats. We see a big dip in % who voted in 2004 post 2000 and a big spike in 2004 with BHO garnering strong support as the economy was in serious trouble. 46% cycle over cycle increase in pretty impressive. Note that for some reason in 2004 the % of registered voters was low too. Since then the % of registered voters has hovered in the mid 60s. Interestingly % of increase of those eligible to vote spiked by 12% in 2020 when compared to 2016 when it was just 1% and 3% in the prior years, respectively.

Does it prove there was fraud? IDK. It is interesting to see the spike however. My guess it was due to more mail in ballots and those are always prone to shenanigans.

What are your thoughts?

Faun This is how your review stats and even this is pretty sophomoric. But I just did a quick and dirty.


----------



## Otis Mayfield

You had a massive group of people who would do anything to get rid of trump.

They voted.

And trump supporters turned out in droves to try to save trump.

So there was a high turnout.

Same thing happened in New Orleans mayor race a few years ago. Super high turnout. Why? David Duke, the KKK guy ran for mayor as did a convicted felon.

Huge press coverage, some of it international.

Same thing happened trump versus Joe. There was a lot of publicity. Voters felt like they were taking part in something historic.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Otis Mayfield said:


> You had a massive group of people who would do anything to get rid of trump.
> 
> They voted.
> 
> And trump supporters turned out in droves to try to save trump.
> 
> So there was a high turnout.
> 
> Same thing happened in New Orleans mayor race a few years ago. Super high turnout. Why? David Duke, the KKK guy ran for mayor as did a convicted felon.
> 
> Huge press coverage, some of it international.
> 
> Same thing happened trump versus Joe. There was a lot of publicity. Voters felt like they were taking part in something historic.


Thats all I get Otis Mayfield how about a thank you for providing impartial stats?


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Voting and Registration
> 
> 
> In election years, the Current Population Survey collects data on reported voting and registration, and later reports stats by turnout, age, race and origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.census.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000​2004​2008​2012​2016​2020​Total Eligible202.6​215.7​225.5​235.2​245.5​252.3​Total Registered129.5​125.7​146.3​153.2​157.6​168.3​% of Registered64%​58%​65%​65%​64%​67%​Total Voted110.8​89.9​131.1​132.9​137.5​154.6​% of Voted55%​42%​58%​57%​56%​61%​Increase of votedNA-23%​46%​1%​3%​11%​
> 
> 
> Are there shenanigans? IDK but here are the stats. We see a big dip in % who voted in 2004 post 2000 and a big spike in 2004 with BHO garnering strong support as the economy was in serious trouble. 46% cycle over cycle increase in pretty impressive. Note that for some reason in 2004 the % of registered voters was low too. Since then the % of registered voters has hovered in the mid 60s. Interestingly % of increase of those eligible to vote spiked by 11% in 2020 when compared to 2016 when it was just 1% and 3% in the prior years, respectively.
> 
> Does it prove there was fraud? IDK. It is interesting to see the spike however. My guess it was due to more mail in ballots and those are always prone to shenanigans.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Faun This is how your review stats and even this is pretty sophomoric. But I just did a quick and dirty.



Not sure how this even would suggest fraud at all.   This same basic idea has had at least 4 other threads now, none of them really explain how this points to fraud.


----------



## Calypso Jones




----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> Not sure how this even would suggest fraud at all.   This same basic idea has had at least 4 other threads now, none of them really explain how this points to fraud.


Another ingrate. How about thanking me for posting actual impartial threats.


----------



## Otis Mayfield

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Thats all I get Otis Mayfield how about a thank you for providing impartial stats?




You know it's true.

The energy for the 2012 election was a 4

The energy for the 2020 election was a 11.


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Another ingrate. How about thanking me for posting actual impartial threats.



You want thanks for posting some basic stats?  I mean I get that they probably tasked your skills to the limit, but are thanks really necessary?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Otis Mayfield said:


> You know it's true.
> 
> The energy for the 2012 election was a 4
> 
> The energy for the 2020 election was a 11.


Still not a thank you?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> You want thanks for posting some basic stats?  I mean I get that they probably tasked your skills to the limit, but are thanks really necessary?


Yep. Thank you, Bitch.


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Another ingrate. How about thanking me for posting actual impartial threats.



Oh, and your numbers are wrong.  Percent of Charge is X2-X1/X1.

You divided by X2, which is incorrect.

The change would be

-18.9%
45.8%
1.5%
3.5%
12.4%


----------



## Moonglow

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yep. Thank you, Bitch.


 Do you need a tampon?









						Turnout in 2020 election spiked among both Democratic and Republican voting groups, new census data shows
					

Turnout in the 2020 election was exceptionally high, resulting in a victory for Joe Biden. In response, some Republican-controlled state legislatures have enacted measures that would restrict voting in future elections among groups that often vote Democratic.




					www.brookings.edu


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> Oh, and your numbers are wrong.  Percent of Charge is X2-X1/X1.
> 
> You divided by X2, which is incorrect.
> 
> The change would be
> 
> -18.9%
> 45.8%
> 1.5%
> 3.5%
> 12.4%


Is my formula wrong?

Where? I have 46$% and 1% and


Golfing Gator said:


> Oh, and your numbers are wrong.  Percent of Charge is X2-X1/X1.
> 
> You divided by X2, which is incorrect.
> 
> The change would be
> 
> -18.9%
> 45.8%
> 1.5%
> 3.5%
> 12.4%


Damn Excel error. Good catch


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Moonglow said:


> Do you need a tampon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnout in 2020 election spiked among both Democratic and Republican voting groups, new census data shows
> 
> 
> Turnout in the 2020 election was exceptionally high, resulting in a victory for Joe Biden. In response, some Republican-controlled state legislatures have enacted measures that would restrict voting in future elections among groups that often vote Democratic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brookings.edu


Just say thank you. I know you're a man who identifies as a woman but no need for a tampon.


----------



## Golfing Gator

I would also point out that both Biden and Trump gained votes as compared to 2016, Biden vs Hillary and Trump vs Trump. 

Biden gained more votes than Trump is 43 out of 50 states, and 6 of those 7 states were Blue states in 2016.


----------



## Otis Mayfield

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Just say thank you. I know you're a man who identifies as a woman but no need for a tampon.











						Fact check: These 5 election statistics do not discredit Joe Biden's victory
					

Social media users have shared a meme with statistics about Barack Obama, Donald Trump and Joe Biden that they claim discredit election results.



					www.usatoday.com
				





You can find a lot of fact checks denying your OP.

There are legit statisticians who go over every election looking for errors. The say they are very accurate. They found no major problems. Certainly no problems that would overturn the election.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Otis Mayfield said:


> Fact check: These 5 election statistics do not discredit Joe Biden's victory
> 
> 
> Social media users have shared a meme with statistics about Barack Obama, Donald Trump and Joe Biden that they claim discredit election results.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find a lot of fact checks denying your OP.
> 
> There are legit statisticians who go over every election looking for errors. The say they are very accurate. They found no major problems. Certainly no problems that would overturn the election.


Denying my OP? What is there to deny? I just posted stats?


----------



## mamooth

If the conspiracy theory is that millions of fake votes were cast, the logical conclusion stemming from it is those fraudulent votes were given to Trump.

First, look at the long and sordid history of cheating and vote fraud by Republicans.

Second, look at what a catastrophe the Trump admin was for the USA, and consider what a human skidmark Trump himself was. There's no way 74 million people said "Yeah, I want some more of that!". Therefore, there must have been millions of faked Trump votes added to the tallies. The Republicans cheated as hard as they could, but it wasn't enough.

No, I'm not actually serious. I'm highlighting the main problem with the "Turnout was high, so it proves Democratic vote fraud" conspiracy theory.

And Azog? If you're going to push a conspiracy theory, you should stand behind it proudly. Don't do a "I'm just innocently presenting data" weasel act. That fools nobody.


----------



## Donald H

Otis Mayfield said:


> You had a massive group of people who would do anything to get rid of trump.
> 
> They voted.
> 
> And trump supporters turned out in droves to try to save trump.
> 
> So there was a high turnout.
> 
> Same thing happened in New Orleans mayor race a few years ago. Super high turnout. Why? David Duke, the KKK guy ran for mayor as did a convicted felon.
> 
> Huge press coverage, some of it international.
> 
> Same thing happened trump versus Joe. There was a lot of publicity. Voters felt like they were taking part in something historic.


I would only add to that the fact that mail-in voting allowed some people to vote instead of standing in a line for hours and then giving up. The reasoning behind the effort to prevent people from voting. What people? The ones who are forced to stand in long lines.

In Canada I've never even experienced a line up at the polls but I hear some may wait 15 minutes.

Does this somehow reflect freedoms?


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Voting and Registration
> 
> 
> In election years, the Current Population Survey collects data on reported voting and registration, and later reports stats by turnout, age, race and origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.census.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000​2004​2008​2012​2016​2020​Total Eligible202.6​215.7​225.5​235.2​245.5​252.3​Total Registered129.5​125.7​146.3​153.2​157.6​168.3​% of Registered64%​58%​65%​65%​64%​67%​Total Voted110.8​89.9​131.1​132.9​137.5​154.6​% of Voted55%​42%​58%​57%​56%​61%​Increase of votedNA-19%​46%​1%​3%​12%​
> 
> Are there shenanigans? IDK but here are the stats. We see a big dip in % who voted in 2004 post 2000 and a big spike in 2004 with BHO garnering strong support as the economy was in serious trouble. 46% cycle over cycle increase in pretty impressive. Note that for some reason in 2004 the % of registered voters was low too. Since then the % of registered voters has hovered in the mid 60s. Interestingly % of increase of those eligible to vote spiked by 12% in 2020 when compared to 2016 when it was just 1% and 3% in the prior years, respectively.
> 
> Does it prove there was fraud? IDK. It is interesting to see the spike however. My guess it was due to more mail in ballots and those are always prone to shenanigans.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Faun This is how your review stats and even this is pretty sophomoric. But I just did a quick and dirty.


You have been given the answer multiple times on this forum; Report: 1,688 Poll Closures ‘Divert’ U.S. Democracy - The Leadership Conference Education Fund


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Thats all I get Otis Mayfield how about a thank you for providing impartial stats?


This is impartial; Report: 1,688 Poll Closures ‘Divert’ U.S. Democracy - The Leadership Conference Education Fund  And if it isn't, I welcome the counter argument.


----------



## BWK

mamooth said:


> If the conspiracy theory is that millions of fake votes were cast, the logical conclusion stemming from it is those fraudulent votes were given to Trump.
> 
> First, look at the long and sordid history of cheating and vote fraud by Republicans.
> 
> Second, look at what a catastrophe the Trump admin was for the USA, and consider what a human skidmark Trump himself was. There's no way 74 million people said "Yeah, I want some more of that!". Therefore, there must have been millions of faked Trump votes added to the tallies. The Republicans cheated as hard as they could, but it wasn't enough.
> 
> No, I'm not actually serious. I'm highlighting the main problem with the "Turnout was high, so it proves Democratic vote fraud" conspiracy theory.
> 
> And Azog? If you're going to push a conspiracy theory, you should stand behind it proudly. Don't do a "I'm just innocently presenting data" weasel act. That fools nobody.


Thank you! An appropriate response to another bull shit thread.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> This is impartial; Report: 1,688 Poll Closures ‘Divert’ U.S. Democracy - The Leadership Conference Education Fund  And if it isn't, I welcome the counter argument.


Why are you posting here, foreigner? You said China did everything right.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why are you posting here, foreigner? You said China did everything right.


No counter argument. You are a loser. Lol!


----------



## LeftofLeft

mamooth said:


> If the conspiracy theory is that millions of fake votes were cast, the logical conclusion stemming from it is those fraudulent votes were given to Trump.
> 
> First, look at the long and sordid history of cheating and vote fraud by Republicans.
> 
> Second, look at what a catastrophe the Trump admin was for the USA, and consider what a human skidmark Trump himself was. There's no way 74 million people said "Yeah, I want some more of that!". Therefore, there must have been millions of faked Trump votes added to the tallies. The Republicans cheated as hard as they could, but it wasn't enough.
> 
> No, I'm not actually serious. I'm highlighting the main problem with the "Turnout was high, so it proves Democratic vote fraud" conspiracy theory.
> 
> And Azog? If you're going to push a conspiracy theory, you should stand behind it proudly. Don't do a "I'm just innocently presenting data" weasel act. That fools nobody.



The Amazing thing on this Election is Biden got 81 million votes and within a year, his popularity is in the upper 40s


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> No counter argument. You are a loser. Lol!


Counter argument to what? I only posted stats. The rest is up to you to decipher. I did not opine one way or the other. China did everything right - BWK


----------



## playtime

lol ...

no.


----------



## playtime

but it is going to be proven that there was a coup attempt by donny & his capos.

tick tock.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> but it is going to be proven that there was a coup attempt by donny & his capos.
> 
> tick tock.


When was the last coup without serious firepower?


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Counter argument to what? I only posted stats. The rest is up to you to decipher. I did not opine one way or the other. China did everything right - BWK


I showed you the stats that discredit your argument. Can you imagine the millions of votes that were denied because 1688 polling places were closed in those minority areas? Had to be millions.


----------



## Maxnovax

Otis Mayfield said:


> You had a massive group of people who would do anything to get rid of trump.
> 
> They voted.
> 
> And trump supporters turned out in droves to try to save trump.
> 
> So there was a high turnout.
> 
> Same thing happened in New Orleans mayor race a few years ago. Super high turnout. Why? David Duke, the KKK guy ran for mayor as did a convicted felon.
> 
> Huge press coverage, some of it international.
> 
> Same thing happened trump versus Joe. There was a lot of publicity. Voters felt like they were taking part in something historic.


Trump got 11 million more voters,, Biden got 20 million more fake voters lol


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> I showed you the stats that discredit your argument. Can you imagine the millions of votes that were denied because 1688 polling places were closed in those minority areas? Had to be millions.


Da was voting aight lol


----------



## BWK

playtime said:


> but it is going to be proven that there was a coup attempt by donny & his capos.
> 
> tick tock.


*I watched the news tonight, and OMG.* The voting machine scheme and what has been found, has blown the top off this investigation. The number of people in the various states, who tried to steal the voting machines at Trumps direction, because the NSA, Homeland Security, and the military wouldn't do it, will blow your mind. We even had a Sheriff in Michigan who inquired about it with other Sheriffs offices to see if the machines needed to be confiscated. One woman tried it with a few men with bullet proof vests and guns, who said Italian satellites were stealing the ballots from Trump. 

This country, Trump, and his cult followers, were ready to do whatever it took to try and steal the election.  When, at the time, and by the way, nothing has changed, we are in need of millions of gurneys. Trump world has gone bonkers folks. 

Nothing this extreme has ever happened in this country before. The justice department is going to have to act soon. These folks are literally trying to burn this country down to the ground. 

All one needs to do is read the posts on this very forum from Trumps cultists, to understand that these folks are mentally ill and desperate.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Trump got 11 million more voters,, Biden got 20 million more fake voters lol


No proof. You are a liar who does nothing but make shit up. You are mentally ill.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Da was voting aight lol View attachment 596719


Has nothing to do with 1688 closed polling places.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Voting and Registration
> 
> 
> In election years, the Current Population Survey collects data on reported voting and registration, and later reports stats by turnout, age, race and origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.census.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000​2004​2008​2012​2016​2020​Total Eligible202.6​215.7​225.5​235.2​245.5​252.3​Total Registered129.5​125.7​146.3​153.2​157.6​168.3​% of Registered64%​58%​65%​65%​64%​67%​Total Voted110.8​89.9​131.1​132.9​137.5​154.6​% of Voted55%​42%​58%​57%​56%​61%​Increase of votedNA-19%​46%​1%​3%​12%​
> 
> Are there shenanigans? IDK but here are the stats. We see a big dip in % who voted in 2004 post 2000 and a big spike in 2004 with BHO garnering strong support as the economy was in serious trouble. 46% cycle over cycle increase in pretty impressive. Note that for some reason in 2004 the % of registered voters was low too. Since then the % of registered voters has hovered in the mid 60s. Interestingly % of increase of those eligible to vote spiked by 12% in 2020 when compared to 2016 when it was just 1% and 3% in the prior years, respectively.
> 
> Does it prove there was fraud? IDK. It is interesting to see the spike however. My guess it was due to more mail in ballots and those are always prone to shenanigans.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Faun This is how your review stats and even this is pretty sophomoric. But I just did a quick and dirty.


LOLOL

That's how YOU do stats, ShortBus? By posting bullshit numbers? From where did you pluck them?


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> Trump got 11 million more voters,, Biden got 20 million more fake voters lol


If you discount fake ballots, Trump got maybe 50 million votes.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Da was voting aight lol View attachment 596719


Because Trump tried to orchestrate a coup with the NSA, Homeland Security, and the military to overturn the election. And when that didn't work, he had people try and steal the voting machines; Trump Had Role in Weighing Proposals to Seize Voting Machines









						The revealing Trump White House debate over whether to seize voting machines
					

The major question — use the military or ask DHS? — shows how perilous things were for democracy.




					www.vox.com
				




And you want to talk about a video?      😂   Do you not understand how absurd that is?


----------



## Indeependent

Otis Mayfield said:


> You know it's true.
> 
> The energy for the 2012 election was a 4
> 
> The energy for the 2020 election was a 11.


It's called the Internet and 50,000 cable "news" networks.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> That's how YOU do stats, ShortBus? By posting bullshit numbers? From where did you pluck them?


It's amazing isn't it what mail-in voting did for those where 1688 polling places were closed in minority areas? No telling how many million voters couldn't vote because of those poll closings. Which is why we have 400 voter suppression bills by Republicans.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> *I watched the news tonight, and OMG.* The voting machine scheme and what has been found, has blown the top off this investigation. The number of people in the various states, who tried to steal the voting machines at Trumps direction, because the NSA, Homeland Security, and the military wouldn't do it, will blow your mind. We even had a Sheriff in Michigan who inquired about it with other Sheriffs offices to see if the machines needed to be confiscated. One woman tried it with a few men with bullet proof vests and guns, who said Italian satellites were stealing the ballots from Trump.
> 
> This country, Trump, and his cult followers, were ready to do whatever it took to try and steal the election.  When, at the time, and by the way, nothing has changed, we are in need of millions of gurneys. Trump world has gone bonkers folks.
> 
> Nothing this extreme has ever happened in this country before. The justice department is going to have to act soon. These folks are literally trying to burn this country down to the ground.
> 
> All one needs to do is read the posts on this very forum from Trumps cultists, to understand that these folks are mentally ill and desperate.


This was far worse than BLM burning down a dozen business districts across the US.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> This was far worse than BLM burning down a dozen business districts across the US.


No it wasn't. What I posted was an attempt to overthrow a legal election with multiple participants, which would have ended Constitutional government as we know it. 

This was the biggest joke of the century. All this talk by the Right about a stolen election, and it turned out to be the folks who cried wolf the loudest.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> No it wasn't. What I posted was an attempt to overthrow a legal election with multiple participants, which would have ended Constitutional government as we know it.
> 
> This was the biggest joke of the century. All this talk by the Right about a stolen election, and it turned out to be the folks who cried wolf the loudest.


I see...Democrats either decriminalize crimes or fire Police for stopping *armed* BLMers who destroy property, hit people over the head and burn stores and that's better than a few hundred unarmed emotionally disturbed people dressed for Halloween climbing through open windows.
You really are fucked up.

I'm glad you think BLMers and thugs aren't trying to overthrow Municipalities.
Either you are mentally ill or one of your relatives was one of the BLMers.


----------



## Faun

Golfing Gator said:


> Oh, and your numbers are wrong.  Percent of Charge is X2-X1/X1.
> 
> You divided by X2, which is incorrect.
> 
> The change would be
> 
> -18.9%
> 45.8%
> 1.5%
> 3.5%
> 12.4%


LOLOL

ShortBus sucks at math...



AzogtheDefiler said:


> _If I hit 40 home runs one season and 15 the next, what is my % of decline in home runs? It is 167%!
> 
> You are an idiot._









That still cracks me up.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> I see...Democrats either decriminalize crimes or fire Police for stopping *armed* BLMers who destroy property, hit people over the head and burn stores and that's better than a few hundred unarmed emotionally disturbed people dressed for Halloween climbing through open windows.
> You really are fucked up.
> 
> I'm glad you think BLMers and thugs aren't trying to overthrow Municipalities.
> Either you are mentally ill or one of your relatives was one of the BLMers.


You are such a coward. The BLM riots, that were mostly peaceful, has nothing to do with Trump recruiting foot soldiers to overthrow this election, and my right as a citizen for my vote to count. He tried to take down a Democratic Republic. And you are trying to compare BLM to that? Damn son, your priorities are too fucked up.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Is my formula wrong?
> 
> Where? I have 46$% and 1% and
> 
> Damn Excel error. Good catch


LOLOLOLOLOLOL

Seriously, ShortBus?? You're blaming Excel again because YOU'RE a fucking moron who entered the wrong formula in Excel??








AzogtheDefiler said:


> _It was an Excel error. I cant Do em in my head. Whooopti doo…you still can’t explain why so many didn’t vote 3rd party in 2020_



Proves you never learn, ShortBus.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> You are such a coward. The BLM riots, that were mostly peaceful, has nothing to do with Trump recruiting foot soldiers to overthrow this election, and my right as a citizen for my vote to count. He tried to take down a Democratic Republic. And you are trying to compare BLM to that? Damn son, your priorities are too fucked up.


*The BLM riots, that were mostly peaceful,*

Are you on crack?!
Did you bother turning on the TV or are you always full of shit?


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> You are such a coward. The BLM riots, that were mostly peaceful, has nothing to do with Trump recruiting foot soldiers to overthrow this election, and my right as a citizen for my vote to count. He tried to take down a Democratic Republic. And you are trying to compare BLM to that? Damn son, your priorities are too fucked up.


BLM took over at least one city, you stupid piece of shit.
I am now convinced someone in your family is a member.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> ShortBus sucks at math...
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That still cracks me up.





Indeependent said:


> *The BLM riots, that were mostly peaceful,*
> 
> Are you on crack?!
> Did you bother turning on the TV or are you always full of shit?


93% of Black Lives Matter Protests Have Been Peaceful, New Report Finds  It's you who is on crack.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> BLM took over at least one city, you stupid piece of shit.
> I am now convinced someone in your family is a member.











						93% of Black Lives Matter Protests Have Been Peaceful, New Report Finds
					

The Armed Conflict Location & Event Data Project analyzed more than 7,750 BLM demonstrations in all 50 states and D.C.




					time.com
				












						AP finds most arrested in protests aren't leftist radicals
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump portrays the hundreds of people arrested nationwide in protests against racial injustice as violent urban left-wing radicals...




					apnews.com


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> 93% of Black Lives Matter Protests Have Been Peaceful, New Report Finds  It's you who is on crack.


Time?
Sorry, moron, I actually watched the riots as they happened.
The peaceful marches that followed the riots about 3 weeks later were not BLM marches, they were solidarity marches attended by Whites and police.
They had one in my town.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> 93% of Black Lives Matter Protests Have Been Peaceful, New Report Finds
> 
> 
> The Armed Conflict Location & Event Data Project analyzed more than 7,750 BLM demonstrations in all 50 states and D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP finds most arrested in protests aren't leftist radicals
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump portrays the hundreds of people arrested nationwide in protests against racial injustice as violent urban left-wing radicals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com


Read the AP article, moron...
*Very few of those charged appear to be affiliated with highly organized extremist groups, and many are young suburban adults from the very neighborhoods Trump vows to protect from the violence in his reelection push to win support from the suburbs.*

They were violent people inspired by BLM who joined the BLM riots.
BLM was responsible.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> I showed you the stats that discredit your argument. Can you imagine the millions of votes that were denied because 1688 polling places were closed in those minority areas? Had to be millions.


What argument?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> That's how YOU do stats, ShortBus? By posting bullshit numbers? From where did you pluck them?


The link is there Fido, you stupid fat fuck.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> ShortBus sucks at math...
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That still cracks me up.


Fido, you asked where I got the numbers. The link is there. So who is the idiot?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Seriously, ShortBus?? You're blaming Excel again because YOU'RE a fucking moron who entered the wrong formula in Excel??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Proves you never learn, ShortBus.


Fido, it’s an Excel error and the %s weren’t far off anyway. Ask again where I got the stats? Fucking fat loser.


----------



## Indeependent

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fido, you asked where I got the numbers. The link is there. So who is the idiot?


Now, now, Fido is mentally ill.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Read the AP article, moron...
> *Very few of those charged appear to be affiliated with highly organized extremist groups, and many are young suburban adults from the very neighborhoods Trump vows to protect from the violence in his reelection push to win support from the suburbs.*
> 
> They were violent people inspired by BLM who joined the BLM riots.
> BLM was responsible.


*Of more than 300 arrested, there are about 286 defendants, others had charges dropped. Some live in cities like Portland and Seattle where local prosecutors declined to bring some protest-related charges.

Some of those facing charges undoubtedly share far-left and anti-government views. Far-right protesters also have been arrested and charged. Some defendants have driven to protests from out of state. Some have criminal records and were illegally carrying weapons. Others are accused of using the protests as an opportunity to steal or create havoc.

But many have had no previous run-ins with the law and no apparent ties to antifa, the umbrella term for leftist militant groups that Trump has said he wants to declare a terrorist organization.*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Indeependent said:


> Now, now, Fido is mentally ill.


Faun 

where did you get the stats?

lol

The link is literally there.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Time?
> Sorry, moron, I actually watched the riots as they happened.
> The peaceful marches that followed the riots about 3 weeks later were not BLM marches, they were solidarity marches attended by Whites and police.
> They had one in my town.


Your opinion does not trump the percentages. You lose.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> *Of more than 300 arrested, there are about 286 defendants, others had charges dropped. Some live in cities like Portland and Seattle where local prosecutors declined to bring some protest-related charges.
> 
> Some of those facing charges undoubtedly share far-left and anti-government views. Far-right protesters also have been arrested and charged. Some defendants have driven to protests from out of state. Some have criminal records and were illegally carrying weapons. Others are accused of using the protests as an opportunity to steal or create havoc.
> 
> But many have had no previous run-ins with the law and no apparent ties to antifa, the umbrella term for leftist militant groups that Trump has said he wants to declare a terrorist organization.*


The burners were violent and murdered a few people so you love them.
You know this full well and I truly hope you are eventually murdered by one of these thugs.


----------



## Lastamender

Otis Mayfield said:


> You had a massive group of people who would do anything to get rid of trump.
> 
> They voted.
> 
> And trump supporters turned out in droves to try to save trump.
> 
> So there was a high turnout.
> 
> Same thing happened in New Orleans mayor race a few years ago. Super high turnout. Why? David Duke, the KKK guy ran for mayor as did a convicted felon.
> 
> Huge press coverage, some of it international.
> 
> Same thing happened trump versus Joe. There was a lot of publicity. Voters felt like they were taking part in something historic.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> The burners were violent and murdered a few people so you love them.
> You know this full well and I truly hope you are eventually murdered by one of these thugs.


Wow, bud, you are mentally ill.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fido, you asked where I got the numbers. The link is there. So who is the idiot?


You are. You're beyond deranged to think ONLY 90 million Americans voted in 2004. Bush alone got 62 million. All total, 122,349,480 Americans voted.



			https://history.house.gov/Institution/Election-Statistics/2004election/
		


Are you ever not retarded, ShortBus?

Ever???


----------



## dudmuck

Indeependent said:


> *The BLM riots, that were mostly peaceful,*
> 
> Are you on crack?!
> Did you bother turning on the TV or are you always full of shit?


peaceful protests dont make the news.
There were nearly 8 thousand BLM protests, and nearly 300 of them had some sort of rioting or looting type stuff.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fido, it’s an Excel error and the %s weren’t far off anyway. Ask again where I got the stats? Fucking fat loser.


LOLOLOLOL

ShortBus is actually trying to argue Excel fucked up and not him.






You're killing me, ShortBus.

Btw, how come my version of Excel works?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> You are. You're beyond deranged to think ONLY 90 million Americans voted in 2004. Bush alone got 62 million. All total, 122,349,480 Americans voted.
> 
> 
> 
> https://history.house.gov/Institution/Election-Statistics/2004election/
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ever not retarded, ShortBus?
> 
> Ever???


Don’t kill the messenger fido


----------



## Faun

Faun said:


> You are. You're beyond deranged to think ONLY 90 million Americans voted in 2004. Bush alone got 62 million. All total, 122,349,480 Americans voted.
> 
> 
> 
> https://history.house.gov/Institution/Election-Statistics/2004election/
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ever not retarded, ShortBus?
> 
> Ever???



AzogtheDefiler 

Well, ShortBus??

Are ya feeling stupid yet??


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> ShortBus is actually trying to argue Excel fucked up and not him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're killing me, ShortBus.
> 
> Btw, how come my version of Excel works?


It was my error in Excel dummy. Fido, learn to read


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Don’t kill the messenger fido


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler
> 
> Well, ShortBus??
> 
> Are ya feeling stupid yet??


Possible I misread that year. I did It quickly. Mistakes happen. I ll Look at it tomorrow, Fido. Good lapdog.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Don’t kill the messenger fido


So post the link to where you found the number of 2004 voters....

The link in your OP is just a link to other links.


----------



## evenflow1969

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Thats all I get Otis Mayfield how about a thank you for providing impartial stats?


Thanks for the impartial facts. Expect continued democrat participation for as long as the maga crowd is around.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Possible I misread that year. I did It quickly. Mistakes happen. I ll Look at it tomorrow, Fido. Good lapdog.


You also fucked up the numbers for 2000, 2004, 2012 & 2020. Prolly for the number of registered voters too, seeing as how retarded you are.

Fetch 'em!


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It was my error in Excel dummy. Fido, learn to read


LOL

Poor, demented ShortBus. 

Now you're lying. You didn't say it was your error in Excel. My reading is just fine. Yours is broken, just like your stats gathering. What you actually said was it was an Excel error...



AzogtheDefiler said:


> _Fido, it’s an Excel error..._


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> So post the link to where you found the number of 2004 voters....
> 
> The link in your OP is just a link to other links.


I likely fucked that up. But the other years are correct...12% increase from 2016 to 2020.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

2000​2004​2008​2012​2016​2020​Total Eligible202.6​215.7​225.5​235.2​245.5​252.3​Total Registered129.5​142​146.3​153.2​157.6​168.3​% of Registered64%​66%​65%​65%​64%​67%​Total Voted110.8​127.7​131.1​132.9​137.5​154.6​% of Voted55%​59%​58%​57%​56%​61%​Increase of votedNA15%​3%​1%​3%​12%​

I stupidly put the 89mil there as that was the number that did not vote. Oooops did it too fast.

This is correct









						Voting and Registration in the Election of November 2004
					

The P20 reports and detailed tables are released every two years following national level elections.




					www.census.gov


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Poor, demented ShortBus.
> 
> Now you're lying. You didn't say it was your error in Excel. My reading is just fine. Yours is broken, just like your stats gathering. What you actually said was it was an Excel error...
> 
> ​


It was an error in Excel. My error and I admit as such. And I erred with the figure in 2004. Fido, I admit my mistakes. You do not.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Poor, demented ShortBus.
> 
> Now you're lying. You didn't say it was your error in Excel. My reading is just fine. Yours is broken, just like your stats gathering. What you actually said was it was an Excel error...
> 
> ​


My exact quote, Fido.

*Damn Excel error. Good catch*

That means I put in the wrong cell and then copied and pasted all the way through, Fido.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What are your thoughts?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I likely fucked that up. But the other years are correct...12% increase from 2016 to 2020.


ShortBus, you're a fucking moron. Maybe the biggest on the forum.

You posted 110.9 million voters for 2000. But there were really 105,594,024



			https://history.house.gov/Institution/Election-Statistics/2000election/
		


You posted 132.9 million voters for 2012. But there were really 129,139,997



			https://history.house.gov/Institution/Election-Statistics/2012election/
		


You posted 154.6 million voters for 2020. But there were really 158,481,688



			https://history.house.gov/Institution/Election-Statistics/2020election/
		


And all your numbers are in question now, including your numbers for registered voters.

This thread is a testament to what a monumental failure you are.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> My exact quote, Fido.
> 
> *Damn Excel error. Good catch*
> 
> That means I put in the wrong cell and then copied and pasted all the way through, Fido.


LOLOL

That's blaming Excel, you illiterate moron. 

There's no, "I" or "my" in that brief sentence.

That's at least 3 times now you've made the exact same bone-headed mistake and blamed Excel.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> ShortBus, you're a fucking moron. Maybe the biggest on the forum.
> 
> You posted 110.9 million voters for 2000. But there were really 105,594,024
> 
> 
> 
> https://history.house.gov/Institution/Election-Statistics/2000election/
> 
> 
> 
> You posted 132.9 million voters for 2012. But there were really 129,139,997
> 
> 
> 
> https://history.house.gov/Institution/Election-Statistics/2012election/
> 
> 
> 
> You posted 154.6 million voters for 2020. But there were really 158,481,688
> 
> 
> 
> https://history.house.gov/Institution/Election-Statistics/2020election/
> 
> 
> 
> And all your numbers are in question now, including your numbers for registered voters.
> 
> This thread is a testament to what a monumental failure you are.


I got mine from the Census. Link is there.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> That's blaming Excel, you illiterate moron.
> 
> There's no, "I" or "my" in that brief sentence.
> 
> That's at least 3 times now you've made the exact same bone-headed mistake and blamed Excel.


I am blaming myself for my error in Excel, Fido. How many times do I need to say this to you so that your OCD brain may process it?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> 2000​2004​2008​2012​2016​2020​Total Eligible202.6​215.7​225.5​235.2​245.5​252.3​Total Registered129.5​142​146.3​153.2​157.6​168.3​% of Registered64%​66%​65%​65%​64%​67%​Total Voted110.8​127.7​131.1​132.9​137.5​154.6​% of Voted55%​59%​58%​57%​56%​61%​Increase of votedNA15%​3%​1%​3%​12%​
> 
> I stupidly put the 89mil there as that was the number that did not vote. Oooops did it too fast.
> 
> This is correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voting and Registration in the Election of November 2004
> 
> 
> The P20 reports and detailed tables are released every two years following national level elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.census.gov


Thanks for fetching anyway, but like you, your numbers are still fucked up, ShortBus.

You really think there were only 154.6 million votes in 2020??

Biden had 81 million and Trump had 74 million. That alone was 155 million. Don't you know there were several million votes for other candidate also??? Exactly how retarded are you??? 

You really should stay away from numbers, ShortBus. You hurt yourself every time you try. Funniest part is you claim to be in banking. Your posts belie your claims.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Thanks for fetching anyway, but like you, your numbers are still fucked up, ShortBus.
> 
> You really think there were only 154.6 million votes in 2020??
> 
> Biden had 81 million and Trump had 74 million. That alone was 155 million. Don't you know there were several million votes for other candidate also??? Exactly how retarded are you???
> 
> You really should stay away from numbers, ShortBus. You hurt yourself every time you try. Funniest part is you claim to be in banking. Your posts belie your claims.


I got this from the CENSUS....Why are you killing the messenger, Fido?

Again? WHY?!?!


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am blaming myself for my error in Excel, Fido. How many times do I need to say this to you so that your OCD brain may process it?


Fucking moron, if you're going to blame yourself, pronouns like, "I" or "my" would appear in your mea culpa. They're not because you're lying now; as your previous statements reveal, you clearly blamed Excel...


_"It was an Excel error."_
_"Damn Excel error."_
_"Fido, it’s an Excel error"_


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Fucking moron, if you're going to blame yourself, pronouns like, "I" or "my" would appear in your mea culpa. They're not because you're lying now; as your previous statements reveal, you clearly blamed Excel...
> 
> 
> "It was an Excel error."
> "Damn Excel error."
> "Fido, it’s an Excel error"


It is my error in Excel. Human error. How many times do I need to say it, Fido so that your OCD doesn't go insane? LOL


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I got this from the CENSUS....Why are you killing the messenger, Fido?
> 
> Again? WHY?!?!


Because in this thread, the messenger is a fucking retard.






You literally called me out into this thread about this is how your review stats but you fucked up the numbers, immediately rendering your stats as worthless as you.

And what do you think your stats reveal?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It is my error in Excel. Human error. How many times do I need to say it, Fido so that your OCD doesn't go insane? LOL


You only needed to say it once. The first three times, you blamed Excel, ya flamin' cretin.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Because in this thread, the messenger is a fucking retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You literally called me out into this thread about this is how your review stats but you fucked up the numbers, immediately rendering your stats as worthless as you.
> 
> And what do you think your stats reveal?


So the census stats are wrong? You keep using terms like "shortbus" and "retard" what do you have against those with mental illness? LOL

Poor Fido, so deranged.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> You only needed to say it once. The first three times, you blamed Excel, ya flamin' cretin.


Nope, this is a least the 2nd time, I said it was MY ERROR in Excel. Do I need to say it again, Fido?

Yes or no?

One word answer please, if your OCD will allow it. I doubt it will.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope, this is a least the 2nd time, I said it was MY ERROR in Excel. Do I need to say it again, Fido?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> One word answer please, if your OCD will allow it. I doubt it will.


LOLOL

You addressed it about 5 times. Thanks for tacitly admitting you lied when you falsely claimed the first three times was blaming yourself and not Excel.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So the census stats are wrong?


Retard, you tell me... Trump and Biden together received 155 million votes. That alone is more than the number you posted for 2020. And then there were millions of other votes for other candidates.

Does your brain ever function?

Ever???


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You keep using terms like "shortbus" and "retard" what do you have against those with mental illness? LOL


LOLOLOL

ShortBus, this thread is testament to why I call you ShortBus.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> You addressed it about 5 times. Thanks for tacitly admitting you lied when you falsely claimed the first three times was blaming yourself and not Excel.


Yep. Could not do it. Fido, you lose again.

checkmate


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Retard, you tell me... Trump and Biden together received 155 million votes. That alone is more than the number you posted for 2020. And then there were millions of other votes for other candidates.
> 
> Does your brain ever function?
> 
> Ever???


So the census numbers are wrong? I ask Again, Fido. I linked It. So maybe all those votes didn’t come in?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> ShortBus, this thread is testament to why I call you ShortBus.


You didn’t answer the question, Fido. Why is that? Another avoidance and gay picture, meme, gif or emoji. Too easy to get your OCD going.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yep. Could not do it. Fido, you lose again.
> 
> checkmate


LOLOL 

It cracks me up how your defective brain _thinks_ you checkmated me in a thread where you utterly owned yourself by being such a flaming retard.






Oh, and ShortBus, I note, you never answered my question either...

*what do you think those stats, despite your hysterical fuckups, reveals?*


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Fucking moron, if you're going to blame yourself, pronouns like, "I" or "my" would appear in your mea culpa. They're not because you're lying now; as your previous statements reveal, you clearly blamed Excel...
> 
> 
> _"It was an Excel error."_
> _"Damn Excel error."_
> _"Fido, it’s an Excel error"_


I feel pretty sorry for anyone who has to work with you.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So the census numbers are wrong? I ask Again, Fido. I linked It. So maybe all those votes didn’t come in?


I don't know if they're wrong or not since I didn't bother following your link of links. My guess is you fucked up again.

But again, Trump & Biden alone got more votes than the number you posted. And again, that's not even considering the millions of others votes that went to other candidates. 

Tell me, ShortBus... do you ever feel stupid?

Ever???


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> I don't know if they're wrong or not since I didn't bother following your link of links. My guess is you fucked up again.
> 
> But again, Trump & Biden alone got more votes than the number you posted. And again, that's not even considering the millions of others votes that went to other candidates.
> 
> Tell me, ShortBus... do you ever feel stupid?
> 
> Ever???


Well follow the links as there is a discrepancy…well done Fido…why the discrepancy..keep going. Stupid is voting for someone who sucks and then defending them nonstop. Still waiting for you to post links to your posts where you criticize him. Liar. Bad Fido! No chew toy for you.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Well follow the links as there is a discrepancy…well done Fido…why the discrepancy..keep going. Stupid is voting for someone who sucks and then defending them nonstop. Still waiting for you to post links to your posts where you criticize him. Liar. Bad Fido! No chew toy for you.


I'm not following links of links, ShortBus. Either way, you should know there were more than 154.6 million voters in 2020. That you don't is scary stupid on your part.

And again I ask...

*what do you think the numbers you posted reveals?*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> I'm not following links of links, ShortBus. Either way, you should know there were more than 154.6 million voters in 2020. That you don't is scary stupid on your part.
> 
> And again I ask...
> 
> *what do you think the numbers you posted reveals?*


It reveals that a larger % voted in 2020. My theory is because more mail in ballots came in as vote by mail rules were lessened aka no longer need a reason why you could not vote in person. Now post the links of you criticizing Biden as you claim you have done, Fido.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It reveals that a larger % voted in 2020. My theory is because more mail in ballots came in as vote by mail rules were lessened aka no longer need a reason why you could not vote in person. Now post the links of you criticizing Biden as you claim you have done, Fido.


I already showed you, ShortBus,  the increase in voters in 2020 was about the same as the increase in 2004.

Sadly, you're ineducable.


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> No proof. You are a liar who does nothing but make shit up. You are mentally ill.


I wish I was lying.. I really do


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> Has nothing to do with 1688 closed polling places.


Day ain’t get no water? Lol


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> If you discount fake ballots, Trump got maybe 50 million votes.


Lol that’s funny haha


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> Because Trump tried to orchestrate a coup with the NSA, Homeland Security, and the military to overturn the election. And when that didn't work, he had people try and steal the voting machines; Trump Had Role in Weighing Proposals to Seize Voting Machines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The revealing Trump White House debate over whether to seize voting machines
> 
> 
> The major question — use the military or ask DHS? — shows how perilous things were for democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you want to talk about a video?      😂   Do you not understand how absurd that is?


He should have done more then that. He won


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Another ingrate. How about thanking me for posting actual impartial threats.


^^damn, what a needy little cuck.

you have provided nothing new, neither data nor thoughts. you are not entitled to anything.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Wow, bud, you are mentally ill.


You support violence and you tell me I’m mentally ill…what a joke!


----------



## L.K.Eder

awesome faceplant by OP.


----------



## playtime

BWK said:


> *I watched the news tonight, and OMG.* The voting machine scheme and what has been found, has blown the top off this investigation. The number of people in the various states, who tried to steal the voting machines at Trumps direction, because the NSA, Homeland Security, and the military wouldn't do it, will blow your mind. We even had a Sheriff in Michigan who inquired about it with other Sheriffs offices to see if the machines needed to be confiscated. One woman tried it with a few men with bullet proof vests and guns, who said Italian satellites were stealing the ballots from Trump.
> 
> This country, Trump, and his cult followers, were ready to do whatever it took to try and steal the election.  When, at the time, and by the way, nothing has changed, we are in need of millions of gurneys. Trump world has gone bonkers folks.
> 
> Nothing this extreme has ever happened in this country before. The justice department is going to have to act soon. These folks are literally trying to burn this country down to the ground.
> 
> All one needs to do is read the posts on this very forum from Trumps cultists, to understand that these folks are mentally ill and desperate.



squidboy will be flipping on his NY bud donny when too much  heat is applied to him, or if trump tries to throw rudy under the bus.

 'In a telephone interview with the Guardian, in response to a question about whether he was nervous that Trump might “throw him under a bus” in the impeachment crisis, Giuliani said, with a slight laugh: “I’m not, but I do have very, very good insurance, so if he does, all my hospital bills will be paid.” '

Rudy Giuliani says Trump will stay loyal to him but jokes that he has 'insurance'


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> When was the last coup without serious firepower?



that doesn't matter ... the INTENT is all that matters.  

if someone trys to rob a bank, but only gets chump change outa it ... does that mean the crime & charges are lessened?

btw -  140+ cops were injured ... some are still suffering from PTSD & 4 committed suicide because of their personal hell.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> ^^damn, what a needy little cuck.
> 
> you have provided nothing new, neither data nor thoughts. you are not entitled to anything.


Nazi!!! Welcome back.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> that doesn't matter ... the INTENT is all that matters.
> 
> if someone trys to rob a bank, but only gets chump change outa it ... does that mean the crime & charges are lessened?
> 
> btw -  140+ cops were injured ... some are still suffering from PTSD & 4 committed suicide because of their personal hell.


I did not see that outrage after the 500+ riots during the BLM “protests” and formation of autonomous zones. If I try to rob a bank wearing a Viking hat and a Trump sign, it’s likely not going to be an armed robbery charge.


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nazi!!! Welcome back.


i guess you feel entitled to profuse thanks for another well executed turd.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> He should have done more then that. He won





Maxnovax said:


> He should have done more then that. He won


Then you have no more respect for the institutions and the rule of law than Trump has. Why do you even pedal some nonsensical video, when you just admitted to supporting cheating and criminality yourself? Makes no sense. 

And the lengths some of these Trumps supporters went to get this done, is nothing more than insane. 

For those of you "who really" care to know just how bad it was, and the lengths people went to overthrow this last election, need to watch this video; Rachel Maddow Show on MSNBC | Watch Rachel Maddow Live

The one most important takeaway of the video is, why argue on this forum about Democrat election fraud, when the obvious is right in front of us? There was no Democrat election fraud, and yet, there were multiple desperate attempts at overturning the 2020 election, by Republicans, from so many different people and angles. At some point, we will have to compile a list of the different schemes and names of people involved, who tried to take this country down, when they tried to overturn this last legal election. 

You call yourself Americans? Fuck! You people are not Americans.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> i guess you feel entitled to profuse thanks for another well executed turd.


You are the epitome of a well executed turd.


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> Then you have no more respect for the institutions and the rule of law than Trump has. Why do you even pedal some nonsensical video, when you just admitted to supporting cheating and criminality yourself? Makes no sense.
> 
> And the lengths some of these Trumps supporters went to get this done, is nothing more than insane.
> 
> For those of you "who really" care to know just how bad it was, and the lengths people went to overthrow this last election, need to watch this video; Rachel Maddow Show on MSNBC | Watch Rachel Maddow Live
> 
> The one most important takeaway of the video is, why argue on this forum about Democrat election fraud, when the obvious is right in front of us? There was no Democrat election fraud, and yet, there were multiple desperate attempts at overturning the 2020 election, by Republicans, from so many different people and angles. At some point, we will have to compile a list of the different schemes and names of people involved, who tried to take this country down, when they tried to overturn this last legal election.
> 
> You call yourself Americans? Fuck! You people are not Americans.


Holy miss information batman


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You are the epitome of a well executed turd.


No, YOU!!!!!

hey, retard? why don't you faceplant again, and show us how great you are with data analysis.... that was awesome.


----------



## BWK

L.K.Eder said:


> i guess you feel entitled to profuse thanks for another well executed turd.


And yet, it's Nazis who show up to Republican gatherings. LOL!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> No, YOU!!!!!
> 
> hey, retard? why don't you faceplant again, and show us how great you are with data analysis.... that was awesome.


^^^Triggered^^^^

Too easy


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> And yet, it's Nazis who show up to Republican gatherings. LOL!


Better then democrats lol


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Holy miss information batman


Too much for you I know.


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ^^^Triggered^^^^
> 
> Too easy


you have now retreated into your safe space. good choice, kiddo.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> you have now retreated into your safe space. good choice, kiddo.


Safe spaces are for leftists. Don’t you have a Holocaust to deny? Dumb Nazi.


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> Too much for you I know.


You have nothing but fallacies.. it’s to bad we can’t come together and say cheating is wrong.. will you die for keeping Biden in charge? Like fight for him against the truth?


----------



## BWK

L.K.Eder said:


> No, YOU!!!!!
> 
> hey, retard? why don't you faceplant again, and show us how great you are with data analysis.... that was awesome.


Report: 1,688 Poll Closures ‘Divert’ U.S. Democracy - The Leadership Conference Education Fund  I'm still trying to get this loser to engage his thread topic, but I know he can't.

He wants to know why the increase in voter turn out? We'll, when you close down 1688 polling places in minority areas for the last six years, then along comes Covid, more access to mail in and absentee voting, we just recouped the lost votes from years past, because of the closures. The OP ignores that simple explanation with no response. If he has a better argument, I'm still waiting to read it. But, you know, they're "go to argument" is to pull the Nazi card when they get boxed in. LOL! They construct these threads, but are incapable of debating them. What a loser this guy is.


----------



## BWK

L.K.Eder said:


> you have now retreated into your safe space. good choice, kiddo.


He's a coward.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> You have nothing but fallacies.. it’s to bad we can’t come together and say cheating is wrong.. will you die for keeping Biden in charge? Like fight for him against the truth?


You haven't debated or provided anything. I, on the other hand, have provided documented evidence of the attempted election theft by Trump and his gang of cheaters.


----------



## L.K.Eder

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Safe spaces are for leftists. Don’t you have a Holocaust to deny? Dumb Nazi.


nice chimp out there.

you are off-topic, by the way. let's get back on track.

here: a visual of your OP and the reactions. 







thank you, retard. great entertainment.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

L.K.Eder said:


> nice chimp out there.
> 
> you are off-topic, by the way. let's get back on track.
> 
> here: a visual of your OP and the reactions.
> 
> View attachment 596898
> 
> 
> thank you, retard. great entertainment.


^^^Triggered^^^ 

Again, too easy.


----------



## Faun

L.K.Eder said:


> ^^damn, what a needy little cuck.
> 
> you have provided nothing new, neither data nor thoughts. you are not entitled to anything.


His data wasn't even accurate.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Faun said:


> His data wasn't even accurate.


of course not. that would require at least some sort of skill.


----------



## Faun

L.K.Eder said:


> of course not. that would require at least some sort of skill.


A skill you would expect mastered by someone who claims to be in banking. Yet ShortBus struggles with even simple math even when aided by Excel.


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> You haven't debated or provided anything. I, on the other hand, have provided documented evidence of the attempted election theft by Trump and his gang of cheaters.


Great give me the name of the ppl in the videos .. it’s been proven


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Better then democrats lol


   OMG you're an idiot. You just admitted that it's Republicans who are Nazis. And to think, it's Azog and Uncens who have been telling us all this time it was Democrats. Thanks for telling on those two who have been lying.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Great give me the name of the ppl in the videos .. it’s been proven


My video gives names. If you don't watch it, that's on you, not me. I'm not your secretary. Personally, I don't care what you know or believe. The real world will leave you behind, and that's fine with me.


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> OMG you're an idiot. You just admitted that it's Republicans who are Nazis. And to think, it's Azog and Uncens who have been telling us all this time it was Democrats. Thanks for telling on those two who have been lying.


No I said nazis are better then democrats lol


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> My video gives names. If you don't watch it, that's on you, not me. I'm not your secretary. Personally, I don't care what you know or believe. The real world will leave you behind, and that's fine with me.


No name? No court reference, no date no time.. interesting ha


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> No name? No court reference, no date no time.. interesting ha


The fact that you know nothing, tells us you have no interest in knowing anything. It's pretty simple. You either care or you don't.


----------



## Faun

BWK said:


> The fact that you know nothing, tells us you have no interest in knowing anything. It's pretty simple. You either care or you don't.


You're dealing with a troll whose intent is to distract from the debate, not participate in it.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> You're dealing with a troll whose intent is to distract from the debate, not participate in it.


Do you have names? Date? Court reference with names?


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> Do you have names? Date? Court reference with names?


You need that to see Republicans cheated in the election? That video was wasn't convincing enough?


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I did not see that outrage after the 500+ riots during the BLM “protests” and formation of autonomous zones.



take that up with donny's pitbull bill barr.



AzogtheDefiler said:


> If I try to rob a bank wearing a Viking hat and a Trump sign, it’s likely not going to be an armed robbery charge.



well, zogerino, we shall wait 'n see when the 'multiple weeks of hearings in *vivid color *' start -  you will see that there comparison is...well...

silly.  you seems to think it's alllllll on the flying monkeys that stormed the capital?  wait 'n see just how far up the food chain all this goes.

i'm thinking perhaps early spring & i hear it might be day after day &  perhaps prime time when more people are home from work.

hehe.


----------



## playtime

Maxnovax said:


> I wish I was lying.. I really do



_start with you being amerikan, sergei._


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> You need that to see Republicans cheated in the election? That video was wasn't convincing enough?


Ohh those are republicans stuffing the ballot box 🤣🤣🤣🤣
Faun dude don’t do this to this country don’t be on that side. You know I know Biden lost


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> take that up with donny's pitbull bill barr.
> 
> 
> 
> well, zogerino, we shall wait 'n see when the 'multiple weeks of hearings in *vivid color *' start -  you will see that there comparison is...well...
> 
> silly.  you seems to think it's alllllll on the flying monkeys that stormed the capital?  wait 'n see just how far up the food chain all this goes.
> 
> i'm thinking perhaps early spring & i hear it might be day after day &  perhaps prime time when more people are home from work.
> 
> hehe.


They were rioters to me. Same as BLM.


----------



## Maxnovax

playtime said:


> _start with you being amerikan, sergei._


You love fascism!


----------



## Maxnovax

AzogtheDefiler said:


> They were rioters to me. Same as BLM.


This election didn’t deserve a riot? Seriously?


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> They were rioters to me. Same as BLM.



What is false comparison fallacy?


_False equivalence is a *logical fallacy that occurs when someone incorrectly asserts that two or more things are equivalent*, simply because they share some characteristics, despite the fact that there are also notable differences between them._


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Maxnovax said:


> This election didn’t deserve a riot? Seriously?


I do not believe riots are very productive.


----------



## playtime

Maxnovax said:


> You love fascism!



you forgot leftism,socialism, & marxism, sergei.  
i'd also say communism, but you have that one covered -  _rightsky?_


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> What is false comparison fallacy?
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is a *logical fallacy that occurs when someone incorrectly asserts that two or more things are equivalent*, simply because they share some characteristics, despite the fact that there are also notable differences between them._


To me they are two sides of the same coin. BLM was worse as they destroyed small businesses.


----------



## Maxnovax

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I do not believe riots are very productive.


Dude the fucking election was stolen what should we do sit on our thumbs


----------



## Maxnovax

playtime said:


> you forgot leftism,socialism, & marxism, sergei.
> i'd also say communism, but you have that one covered -  _rightsky?_


So why do you hate the free press?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Maxnovax said:


> Dude the fucking election was stolen what should we do sit on our thumbs


You don’t riot as it made it worse now leftists cry Jan 6th nonstop. You write your congressman and you tell them you want stricter voting policies.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> To me they are two sides of the same coin. BLM was worse as they destroyed small businesses.



how many way up at the top of BLM actually held positions of power from congress - to the WH AND either have participated, or were asked to;  from departments of security, defense, & justice to major social media platforms pushing a 'wild' time  or podcasters ginning them up to all gather in one place? some came  organized with military precision.  when you can show me that about BLM & the floyd protests, we'll talk.

what you are missing is the bigger picture.  the bloodless coup that was in the works literally a few days after the election, failed -  so donny threw his minions at pence  et al  on jan 6 as a last resort.


----------



## playtime

Maxnovax said:


> So why do you hate the free press?



why don't you ever make sense?


----------



## Maxnovax

playtime said:


> how many way up at the top of BLM actually held positions of power from congress - to the WH AND either have participated, or were asked to;  from departments of security, defense, & justice to major social media platforms pushing a 'wild' time  or podcasters ginning them up to all gather in one place? some came  organized with military precision.  when you can show me that about BLM & the floyd protests, we'll talk.
> 
> what you are missing is the bigger picture.  the bloodless coup that was in the works literally a few days after the bloodless coup failed -  so donny threw his minions at pence  et al  on jan 6 as a last resort.


Dude who cares why obviously have enough power to burn down a small business which is more important to me then congress! I don’t worship government like you. I worship freedom


----------



## Maxnovax

playtime said:


> why don't you ever make sense?


So you advocated for Alex Jones to not be banned? Roseanne Barr? Bill Bill O’Reilly Milo Yiannopoulos?


----------



## playtime

Maxnovax said:


> Dude who cares why obviously have enough power to burn down a small business which is more important to me then congress!



of course -  you aren't amerikan.  





Maxnovax said:


> I don’t worship government like you. I worship freedom



i don't worship government -  but i do have the hots for the constitution.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> how many way up at the top of BLM actually held positions of power from congress - to the WH AND either have participated, or were asked to;  from departments of security, defense, & justice to major social media platforms pushing a 'wild' time  or podcasters ginning them up to all gather in one place? some came  organized with military precision.  when you can show me that about BLM & the floyd protests, we'll talk.
> 
> what you are missing is the bigger picture.  the bloodless coup that was in the works literally a few days after the election, failed -  so donny threw his minions at pence  et al  on jan 6 as a last resort.


Yeah he was pissed. I get it. We ve discussed this numerous times. The lack of law enforcement during the BLM riots and formation of CHAZ and such gave courage to rioters on the 6th imo as there was very little in repercussions. Our law enforcement and politicians failed us. The George Floyd incident was exaggerated. Jacob Blake incident was way over blown. The country is divided. Police are powerless. Only way this gets resolved is a serious event. Much worse than Jan 6th unfortunately and much worse than the BLM riots. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Maxnovax

playtime said:


> of course -  you aren't amerikan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't worship government -  but i do have the hots for the constitution.


Whats more concerning,,, A small business burning down or the capital


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> You're dealing with a troll whose intent is to distract from the debate, not participate in it.


No doubt! But I'm fine with feeding more of what he wants, because his arguments are nonsensical. Which feeds into the larger narrative that everyone of these Trump Sheep are all the same. Some are more extreme in their insanely stupid, dishonest posts, but the result is always the same. We must continue to drive this home, that their patterns and tactics are always the same on this forum. Their motives are for what they want out of government without actually standing for anything that benefits the country. Which is why we see nothing but lies, cheating, racism, sexism, homophobia, hate, ignorance, and stupidity. That's really all they offer.


----------



## BWK

playtime said:


> What is false comparison fallacy?
> 
> 
> _False equivalence is a *logical fallacy that occurs when someone incorrectly asserts that two or more things are equivalent*, simply because they share some characteristics, despite the fact that there are also notable differences between them._


Critical thinking is not their thing.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> This election didn’t deserve a riot? Seriously?


No election fraud proven, other than the attempted fraud by the Right. The Right couldn't afford a riot.


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> Ohh those are republicans stuffing the ballot box 🤣🤣🤣🤣
> Faun dude don’t do this to this country don’t be on that side. You know I know Biden lost


OK, here are their names...









						Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
					

Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.




					www.heritage.org


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> Dude the fucking election was stolen what should we do sit on our thumbs


Prove it...


----------



## Faun

playtime said:


> how many way up at the top of BLM actually held positions of power from congress - to the WH AND either have participated, or were asked to;  from departments of security, defense, & justice to major social media platforms pushing a 'wild' time  or podcasters ginning them up to all gather in one place? some came  organized with military precision.  when you can show me that about BLM & the floyd protests, we'll talk.
> 
> what you are missing is the bigger picture.  the bloodless coup that was in the works literally a few days after the election, failed -  so donny threw his minions at pence  et al  on jan 6 as a last resort.


He's not missing it ... he's avoiding it.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Ohh those are republicans stuffing the ballot box 🤣🤣🤣🤣
> Faun dude don’t do this to this country don’t be on that side. You know I know Biden lost


No evidence, and you know Biden lost? You are mentally disturbed. You need serious help.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You don’t riot as it made it worse now leftists cry Jan 6th nonstop. You write your congressman and you tell them you want stricter voting policies.


There were no voting discrepancies. Why should voting be stricter?


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Dude the fucking election was stolen what should we do sit on our thumbs


You're not just mentally disturbed, you are a liar.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> There were no voting discrepancies. Why should voting be stricter?


The optics are bad with so many voting by mail. Whether there were or were not is almost irrelevant based on the optics. Improve the optics as they did in VA and controversies go away. Understood, foreigner?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> You're not just mentally disturbed, you are a liar.


Pot to Kettle.

You literally said “China did everything right”. Why are you on this board. You are of zero value add, foreigner.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The optics are bad with so many voting by mail. Whether there were or were not is almost irrelevant based on the optics. Improve the optics as they did in VA and controversies go away. Understood, foreigner?


The only "bad optics" that were uncovered, were the schemes to overthrow the election by Trump and his people. It is now documented in fact and will go to DOJ.

Voting by mail only looks bad for those who went along with the 1688 poll closings in minority areas that prevented minorities from voting in the first place. When you say "bad optics", that's really what you are talking about. Otherwise, "bad optics" has no meaning.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pot to Kettle.
> 
> You literally said “China did everything right”. Why are you on this board. You are of zero value add, foreigner.


Debate loser. Don't run like a coward with your usual nonsense.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> The only bad optics that were uncovered, were the schemes to overthrow the election by Trump and his people. It is now documented in fact and will go to DOJ.
> 
> Voting by mail only looks bad for those who went along with the 1688 poll closings in minority areas that prevented minorities from voting in the first place. When you say "bad optics", that's really what you are talking about. Otherwise, "bad optics' has no meaning.


Do you know what the word “optics” means? Follow what they did in VA in every state and the bad optics are mostly gone, foreigner.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Debate loser. Don't run like a coward with your usual nonsense.


Debate what? Did you or did you not say “China did everything right”? You are also not an American. If you want debate then begin with honesty of who you are and what your agenda is.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Do you know what the word “optics” means? Follow what they did in VA in every state and the bad optics are mostly gone, foreigner.


No one knows what you are talking about, and neither do you. Mail-in was the only remedy for so many poll closings in minority areas. 1688 poll closings in minority areas, is shutting down our voting process. It's that simple. Have you thought about how many millions of people would be disenfranchised by that many closings? I have.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Debate what? Did you or did you not say “China did everything right”? You are also not an American. If you want debate then begin with honesty of who you are and what your agenda is.


 Yep, you're a coward. When the going gets tough, you haul ass with childish shit. But please, do continue. At the end of the day, your "bad optics" argument meant nothing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> No one knows what you are talking about, and neither do you. Mail-in was the only remedy for so many poll closings in minority areas. 1688 poll closings in minority areas, is shutting down our voting process. It's that simple. Have you thought about how many millions of people would be disenfranchised by that many closings? I have.


VA made it a rule that mail in ballots had to be in 24 hours before the physical vote. Optics fixed. I am not debating your bullshit leftist talking points.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Yep, you're a coward. When the going gets tough, you haul ass with childish shit. But please, do continue. At the end of the day, your "bad optics" argument meant nothing.


Yep a diversion. You claim you want an honest debate and then you refuse to admit to what you said on this board and that you’re not an American. Guess you don’t know what the word “honest” means. As well as “optics”.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yep a diversion. You claim you want an honest debate and then you refuse to admit to what you said on this board and that you’re not an American. Guess you don’t know what the word “honest” means. As well as “optics”.


Look folks, it's child man running from the debate, with his "bad optics" argument, presented to us all personally, with no details.   You have to hand it to him though, he takes losing to an all new level.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> VA made it a rule that mail in ballots had to be in 24 hours before the physical vote. Optics fixed. I am not debating your bullshit leftist talking points.


How does that fix, what never needed fixing? None of the mail-in ballots were found to be fraudulent. There are no optics. Optics is a word invented by you to have meaning. With no fraud, optics has no meaning, and you fixed nothing. You want voter suppression, not fixing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Look folks, it's child man running from the debate, with his "bad optics" argument, presented to us all personally, with no details.   You have to hand it to him though, he takes losing to an all new level.


So do you want to be honest or not? No “folks” here just you and I.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> How does that fix, what never needed fixing? None of the mail-in ballots were found to be fraudulent. There are no optics. Optics is a word invented by you to have meaning. With no fraud, optics has no meaning, and you fixed nothing. You want voter suppression, not fixing.


None? It fixes the optics. That’s what it fixes. We are going in circles. Perhaps if English was your first language you would understand better. If it didn’t need fixing then why did VA make the change? Why are other states following suit? Hmmmm

Maybe you should ask China who as you said “Did everything right”


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So do you want to be honest or not? No “folks” here just you and I.


Post#186 was as honest as it could be. And guess what, you've manufactured no intelligent arguments against mine. So what are you waiting for? For "bad optics" to mean something? It won't. No fraud, no problem. It's a very simple argument that you can't do anything with.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Post#186 was as honest as it could be. And guess what, you've manufactured no intelligent arguments against mine. So what are you waiting for? For "bad optics" to mean something? It won't. No fraud, no problem. It's a very simple argument that you can't do anything with.


I accept your surrender


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> None? It fixes the optics. That’s what it fixes. We are going in circles. Perhaps if English was your first language you would understand better. If it didn’t need fixing then why did VA make the change? Why are other states following suit? Hmmmm
> 
> Maybe you should ask China who as you said “Did everything right”


No, I'm not going in circles. You invented the red herring about "optics." No fraud, no problem, "no optics." Can't get any simpler than that. It's logical deductive reasoning.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The optics are bad with so many voting by mail. Whether there were or were not is almost irrelevant based on the optics. Improve the optics as they did in VA and controversies go away. Understood, foreigner?


LOL

The optics aren't bad. Your stats and your math are.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I accept your surrender


See how easy it is to beat you. Your childishness got you beat.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> The optics aren't bad. Your stats and your math are.


He successfully argued against himself, by trying to turn a free and fair election with no fraud, into his "bad optics" argument.   

I love how someone like him can be so easily manipulated into arguing against himself, by inventing some red herring nonsense, that he himself cannot argue himself out of.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> The optics aren't bad. Your stats and your math are.


He said I accept your surrender. LOL! How stupid is that.


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> No election fraud proven, other than the attempted fraud by the Right. The Right couldn't afford a riot.


Way to many videos
Of democrats cheating and obvious voter irregularities


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> OK, here are their names...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
> 
> 
> Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.heritage.org


Those are more cheaters but none are in those videos.. thank you for proving more democrats cheated 🤣🤣


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> Prove it...


Every day we do


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> No, I'm not going in circles. You invented the red herring about "optics." No fraud, no problem, "no optics." Can't get any simpler than that. It's logical deductive reasoning.


We can’t debate until we are honest who ne another is. Little fool


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Way to many videos
> Of democrats cheating and obvious voter irregularities


More lies. Next!


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> We can’t debate until we are honest who ne another is. Little fool


You always come through. LOL! About saying absolutely nothing.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Those are more cheaters but none are in those videos.. thank you for proving more democrats cheated 🤣🤣


Try debating above fourth grade elementary level. Are you around 9 years old? Seriously?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> You always come through. LOL! About saying absolutely nothing.


I am Honest with who I am. You?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Try debating above fourth grade elementary level. Are you around 9 years old? Seriously?


You said “China did everything right” why are you embarrassed to admit that?


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> More lies. Next!


It’s on video man


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> Try debating above fourth grade elementary level. Are you around 9 years old? Seriously?


Google the names none of their photos pop up as the ones in the video.. just facts


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Voting and Registration
> 
> 
> In election years, the Current Population Survey collects data on reported voting and registration, and later reports stats by turnout, age, race and origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.census.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000​2004​2008​2012​2016​2020​Total Eligible202.6​215.7​225.5​235.2​245.5​252.3​Total Registered129.5​125.7​146.3​153.2​157.6​168.3​% of Registered64%​58%​65%​65%​64%​67%​Total Voted110.8​89.9​131.1​132.9​137.5​154.6​% of Voted55%​42%​58%​57%​56%​61%​Increase of votedNA-19%​46%​1%​3%​12%​
> 
> Are there shenanigans? IDK but here are the stats. We see a big dip in % who voted in 2004 post 2000 and a big spike in 2004 with BHO garnering strong support as the economy was in serious trouble. 46% cycle over cycle increase in pretty impressive. Note that for some reason in 2004 the % of registered voters was low too. Since then the % of registered voters has hovered in the mid 60s. Interestingly % of increase of those eligible to vote spiked by 12% in 2020 when compared to 2016 when it was just 1% and 3% in the prior years, respectively.
> 
> Does it prove there was fraud? IDK. It is interesting to see the spike however. My guess it was due to more mail in ballots and those are always prone to shenanigans.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Faun This is how your review stats and even this is pretty sophomoric. But I just did a quick and dirty.


Critical analysis by the Trump Justice Department under Trump's Attorney General William Barr and by Trump's cyber-security election expert Christopher Krebs, along with multiple recounts, audits, and dozens of rejects court challenges across the nation all attest to the legitimacy of the election. 

No credible evidence of the election having been stolen in some mysterious, vast, pervasive conspiracy involving Republican governors, Republican secretaries of state, Republican attorneys general, and Republican judges across America has been presented, no suspects named, and no challenge is pending in any venue, despite all the Trumpy politicians, Trumpy prosecutors, and Trumpy investigators who would be eager to contest the election if they could contrive a marginally credible excuse for doing so.

Occam's Razor dictates that over seven million more Americans voting against the Cry Baby Loser than for him is infinitely more probable an explanation for his losing, his whining without substance, and his propaganda outlets training his parrots to squawk is testament to a cult's inability to handle the truth.

*POLITICS ISN'T THE WEIRD WORSHIP OF ONE DUDE.*​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> Critical analysis by the Trump Justice Department under Trump's Attorney General William Barr and by Trump's cyber-security election expert Christopher Krebs, along with multiple recounts, audits, and dozens of rejects court challenges across the nation all attest to the legitimacy of the election.
> 
> No credible evidence of the election having been stolen in some mysterious, vast, pervasive conspiracy involving Republican governors, Republican secretaries of state, Republican attorneys general, and Republican judges across America has been presented, no suspects named, and no challenge is pending in any venue, despite all the Trumpy politicians, Trumpy prosecutors, and Trumpy investigators who would be eager to contest the election if they could contrive a marginally credible excuse for doing so.
> 
> Occam's Razor dictates that over seven million more Americans voting against the Cry Baby Loser than for him is infinitely more probable an explanation for his losing, his whining without substance, and his propaganda outlets training his parrots to squawk is testament to a cult's inability to handle the truth.
> 
> *POLITICS ISN'T THE WEIRD WORSHIP OF ONE DUDE.*​







__





						Regrets, you’ve had a few: 20% want Biden vote back
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> You always come through. LOL! About saying absolutely nothing.


If the optics aren’t bad why does at least 40% country believe the election was stolen? Was because as you said “China did everything right”?


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regrets, you’ve had a few: 20% want Biden vote back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com


The President's current standing in polls does not serve as a diversion from the overwhelming lack of evidence concerning the lie that the election was inexplicably stolen.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> The President's current standing in polls does not serve as a diversion from the overwhelming lack of evidence concerning the lie that the election was inexplicably stolen.


When did I say it was “stolen” in my OP? You said the country overwhelmingly voted Biden in. Well 20% have had 2nd thoughts. Not so overwhelming now, is it?


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am Honest with who I am. You?


No you aren't, because you won't, and can't engage.  Pay attention to your post;  *The optics are bad with so many voting by mail. Whether there were or were not is almost irrelevant based on the optics.  *Anyone with a functioning brain, and reading that, would immediately understand how nonsensical it is. "THE OPTICS ARE BAD." Then you say, "WHETHER THERE WERE OR NOT." Huh? You just contradicted yourself. You aren't honest.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> When did I say it was “stolen” in my OP? You said the country overwhelmingly voted Biden in. Well 20% have had 2nd thoughts. Not so overwhelming now, is it?


If it wasn't stolen, then why do we need to change the rules in voting? Because of "optics?" No one knows what you are talking about? It's nonsensical.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Debate what? Did you or did you not say “China did everything right”? You are also not an American. If you want debate then begin with honesty of who you are and what your agenda is.


So, are you going to be a juvenile or debate. Give me one reason why we should change rules in voting? And don't tell us about the "optics." People aren't stupid. That word has no relevant meaning with voting. If it did, you would have already explained it.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> If the optics aren’t bad why does at least 40% country believe the election was stolen? Was because as you said “China did everything right”?


Then prove it, don't stand around with your finger up your ass believing. I can tell you I believe in Martians. And? If I don't prove they exist, then I need to shut the hell up about it. 

The 40% who believe, are mentally ill. You think I say that to insult. Wrong!  I'm dead serious. Psychologically speaking, some humans are not capable of accepting defeat, so they are drawn into their own make believe world, in order to mentally cope with that loss. So, what do they do? They invent some excuse that relieves the chemical stress in their bodies, and they lie to themselves. And when someone like me comes along, and disproves their fantasies, the stress returns. They retreat into denial, and the lying becomes even more extreme.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Google the names none of their photos pop up as the ones in the video.. just facts


You aren't well.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> No you aren't, because you won't, and can't engage.  Pay attention to your post;  *The optics are bad with so many voting by mail. Whether there were or were not is almost irrelevant based on the optics.  *Anyone with a functioning brain, and reading that, would immediately understand how nonsensical it is. "THE OPTICS ARE BAD." Then you say, "WHETHER THERE WERE OR NOT." Huh? You just contradicted yourself. You aren't honest.


Until you admit you're not an American and did state that "China did everything right" we have ZERO to discuss. Optics are bad. LOL









						More than 40% in US do not believe Biden legitimately won election – poll
					

Axios-Momentive poll also finds majority of Americans fear repeat of Capitol attack in next few years




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> If it wasn't stolen, then why do we need to change the rules in voting? Because of "optics?" No one knows what you are talking about? It's nonsensical.


Until you admit you're not an American and did state that "China did everything right" we have ZERO to discuss.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> So, are you going to be a juvenile or debate. Give me one reason why we should change rules in voting? And don't tell us about the "optics." People aren't stupid. That word has no relevant meaning with voting. If it did, you would have already explained it.


Until you admit you're not an American and did state that "China did everything right" we have ZERO to discuss.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Then prove it, don't stand around with your finger up your ass believing. I can tell you I believe in Martians. And? If I don't prove they exist, then I need to shut the hell up about it.
> 
> The 40% who believe, are mentally ill. You think I say that to insult. Wrong!  I'm dead serious. Psychologically speaking, some humans are not capable of accepting defeat, so they are drawn into their own make believe world, in order to mentally cope with that loss. So, what do they do? They invent some excuse that relieves the chemical stress in their bodies, and they lie to themselves. And when someone like me comes along, and disproves their fantasies, the stress returns. They retreat into denial, and the lying becomes even more extreme.


Until you admit you're not an American and did state that "China did everything right" we have ZERO to discuss. 

One doesn't need to prove optics


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Until you admit you're not an American and did state that "China did everything right" we have ZERO to discuss. Optics are bad. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 40% in US do not believe Biden legitimately won election – poll
> 
> 
> Axios-Momentive poll also finds majority of Americans fear repeat of Capitol attack in next few years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


Your delivery reminds me of someone who is in the third or fourth grade. 

When people present you with an arguing point, you turn and run to your silly safe spaces;  * If it wasn't stolen, then why do we need to change the rules in voting? Because of "optics?" No one knows what you are talking about? It's nonsensical.  *If you can't debate, then you're here to troll like some kid.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Your delivery reminds me of someone who is in the third or fourth grade.
> 
> When people present you with an arguing point, you turn and run to your silly safe spaces;  * If it wasn't stolen, then why do we need to change the rules in voting? Because of "optics?" No one knows what you are talking about? It's nonsensical.  *If you can't debate, then you're here to troll like some kid.


I guess you can’t read. I refuse to debate dishonest people with an agenda. So come clean or stop pestering me, Berg.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Until you admit you're not an American and did state that "China did everything right" we have ZERO to discuss.
> 
> One doesn't need to prove optics


When no voter fraud was found, there are no optics to discuss. It's simple logic. Logic you are incapable of debating. You have your hands tied behind your back with this. Now go back to your juvenile China talk.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I guess you can’t read. I refuse to debate dishonest people with an agenda. So come clean or stop pestering me, Berg.


You can leave anytime kid.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> You can leave anytime kid.


Why can’t you admit what you said and that you’re not an American? Hmmmm bad optics. Checkmate


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> You can leave anytime kid.


Make me


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> When did I say it was “stolen” in my OP? You said the country overwhelmingly voted Biden in. Well 20% have had 2nd thoughts. Not so overwhelming now, is it?


If you are speculating that some who are now having _"second thoughts" _according to a poll might have voted differently, no doubt.

Trump's goon attack on Congress after he lost  was repulsive and alienating for some interminable percentage of _his _voters as well, I'm sure.


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> You aren't well.


 Because I ask for evidence? We aren’t going away we will scream fake president every day until he is gone


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> If you are speculating that some who are now having _"second thoughts" _according to a poll might have voted differently, no doubt.
> 
> Trump's goon attack on Congress after he lost  was repulsive and alienating for some interminable percentage of _his _voters as well, I'm sure.


In your opinion. I believe People like you and your holier than thou attitude are repulsive. After what happened in VA, we see that many agree with me.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> In your opinion. I believe People like you and your holier than thou attitude are repulsive. After what happened in VA, we see that many agree with me.


"Was the 2020 election stolen? What do the stats say?"​No credible evidence whatever anywhere - amply confirmed by the Loser's desperate, multiple diverse attempts to thwart the public will, all having fizzled.

The self-serving lie has now been thoroughly debunked in multiple venues.

Only a mindless, cultish devotion could allow the fantasy to persist. It has long sense shriveled and putrefied in every scheme, both legal and illegal.





*McConnell's final remark to Trump was, "You lost the election!"*





Christie Reminds Trump He _"Lost To Joe Biden__!"_​​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> "Was the 2020 election stolen? What do the stats say?"​No credible evidence whatever anywhere - amply confirmed by the Loser's desperate, multiple diverse attempts to thwart the public will, all having fizzled.
> 
> The self-serving lie has now been thoroughly debunked in multiple venues.
> 
> Only a mindless, cultish devotion could allow the fantasy to persist. It has long sense shriveled and putrefied in every scheme, both legal and illegal.
> 
> View attachment 597405
> *McConnell's final remark to Trump was, "You lost the election!"*
> 
> View attachment 597411View attachment 597410​Christie Reminds Trump He _"Lost To Joe Biden__!"_​​


I asked a question never did I say one way or another....but you see what you want to see as you're a deranged leftist who suffers from severe TDS.

I ask again, where did I say it WAS stolen?


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I asked a question


"What do the stats say?"​No. The "stats" were thoroughly assessed in counts, audits, recounts, and court challenges, and all served to confirm the result.

  Neither attempts to intimidate Republican governors and Republican secretaries of state, nor threatening to hang the Republican Vice President nullified the democratic will.

Lying about the certified result in no way changes it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> "What do the stats say?"​No. The "stats" were thoroughly assessed in counts, audits, recounts, and court challenges, and all served to confirm the result.
> 
> Neither attempts to intimidate Republican governors and Republican secretaries of state, nor threatening to hang the Republican Vice President nullified the democratic will.
> 
> Lying about the certified result in no way changes it.


You didn't answer the question. To me the stats say a lot more people and a higher % voted in 2020 when compared to 2016. Never did I claim anything was stolen. You are mentally ill and a liar.


----------



## schmidlap

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You didn't answer the question. To me the stats say a lot more people and a higher % voted in 2020 when compared to 2016.


Do you assume that all the Trumpy attorneys who contested the election in dozens of frivolous appeals all ignored such statistical variations such as occur in every election?



AzogtheDefiler said:


> You are mentally ill and a liar.


Your inability to contrive a credible pretext to challenge the election is noted, but you need not lash out in this churlish manner.

No one else has been able to, either.

Do there remain any legal challenges by anyone anywhere to the election's certification based upon _"stats" _or any other pretext?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

schmidlap said:


> Do you assume that all the Trumpy attornies who contested the election in dozens of frivolous appeals all ignored such statistical variations such as occur in every election?
> 
> 
> Your inability to contrive a credible pretext to challenge the election is noted, but you need not lash out in this churlish manner.
> 
> No one else has been able to, either.


What do the stats show you if anything? That is the topic.


----------



## BWK

schmidlap said:


> "Was the 2020 election stolen? What do the stats say?"​No credible evidence whatever anywhere - amply confirmed by the Loser's desperate, multiple diverse attempts to thwart the public will, all having fizzled.
> 
> The self-serving lie has now been thoroughly debunked in multiple venues.
> 
> Only a mindless, cultish devotion could allow the fantasy to persist. It has long sense shriveled and putrefied in every scheme, both legal and illegal.
> 
> View attachment 597405
> *McConnell's final remark to Trump was, "You lost the election!"*
> 
> View attachment 597411View attachment 597410​Christie Reminds Trump He _"Lost To Joe Biden__!"_​​


They live in a world totally detached to reality.


----------



## BWK

schmidlap said:


> Do you assume that all the Trumpy attorneys who contested the election in dozens of frivolous appeals all ignored such statistical variations such as occur in every election?
> 
> 
> Your inability to contrive a credible pretext to challenge the election is noted, but you need not lash out in this churlish manner.
> 
> No one else has been able to, either.
> 
> Do there remain any legal challenges by anyone anywhere to the election's certification based upon _"stats" _or any other pretext?


"ZERO!"


AzogtheDefiler said:


> You didn't answer the question. To me the stats say a lot more people and a higher % voted in 2020 when compared to 2016. Never did I claim anything was stolen. You are mentally ill and a liar.


The higher percentage who voted were a result of two things: (1), people didn't want an Authoritarian for president, and (2), more people were able to vote outside polling places by way of mail-in and absentee because of Covid, and because 1688 polling places were closed in order to keep minorities away from the polls in previous elections. 

And you forget another thing, more people voted for Hillary in 2016, than they did for Trump.  She got the popular vote. So the laws of logical deductive reasoning should be able to explain to you, exactly how Biden won. If you can't see that, then you don't have the intelligence of a grasshopper.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> "ZERO!"
> 
> The higher percentage who voted were a result of two things: (1), people didn't want an Authoritarian for president, and (2), more people were able to vote outside polling places by way of mail-in and absentee because of Covid, and because 1688 polling places were closed in order to keep minorities away from the polls in previous elections.
> 
> And you forget another thing, more people voted for Hillary in 2016, than they did for Trump.  She got the popular vote. So the laws of logical deductive reasoning should be able to explain to you, exactly how Biden won. If you can't see that, then you don't have the intelligence of a grasshopper.


I will not read your posts until you admit you said “China did everything right” and that you’re not an American. Hopefully that resonates.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I will not read your posts until you admit you said “China did everything right” and that you’re not an American. Hopefully that resonates.


I don't care little kid.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> I don't care little kid.


Then we have zero to discuss. Troll elsewhere.


----------



## playtime

BWK said:


> There were no voting discrepancies.



texas just passed a bunch of voter security measures to defeat fraud.

texas ... a state that donny won bigley.  & ron desantis wants to install voter security police? another state that donny won.

looks like they are serving a lotta fascist tea to the humpers.




BWK said:


> Why should voting be stricter?



to suppress it.


----------



## schmidlap

BWK said:


> They live in a world totally detached to reality.


Rather than attempting to foist their fizzled fantasy onto fact-focused folks, maybe they could clamor for a fictive video game along the lines of _"If _the Nazis had won WWII..." and pleasure themselves with _that._

_


*"YES!** I got you**, Pence!"*


_​


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The optics are bad with so many voting by mail.



makes a lotta sense that during a pandemic, the 'optics' are way down the list of priorities.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> VA made it a rule that mail in ballots had to be in 24 hours before the physical vote. Optics fixed. I am not debating your bullshit leftist talking points.



was that b4 or after dejoy made it the policy of slowing down mail delivery?

does that also include military overseas?  should it?


----------



## schmidlap

BWK said:


> The higher percentage who voted were a result of two things: (1), people didn't want an Authoritarian for president, and (2), more people were able to vote outside polling places by way of mail-in and absentee because of Covid, and because 1688 polling places were closed in order to keep minorities away from the polls in previous elections.
> 
> And you forget another thing, more people voted for Hillary in 2016, than they did for Trump.  She got the popular vote. So the laws of logical deductive reasoning should be able to explain to you, exactly how Biden won. If you can't see that, then you don't have the intelligence of a grasshopper.


The outrage over the reality that the Cry Baby Loser lost because...​



*"More Americans voted!"*​... is an intolerable state of affairs they are now taking heroic steps to correct.​


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> If the optics aren’t bad why does at least 40% country believe the election was stolen? Was because as you said “China did everything right”?



*" Repeat a lie often enough and it becomes the truth”*


----------



## playtime

BWK said:


> The 40% who believe, are mentally ill. You think I say that to insult. Wrong! I'm dead serious. Psychologically speaking, some humans are not capable of accepting defeat, so they are drawn into their own make believe world, in order to mentally cope with that loss. So, what do they do? They invent some excuse that relieves the chemical stress in their bodies, and they lie to themselves. And when someone like me comes along, and disproves their fantasies, the stress returns. They retreat into denial, and the lying becomes even more extreme.



bingo.


----------



## playtime

Maxnovax said:


> We aren’t going away we will scream fake president every day until he is gone


----------



## Maxnovax

playtime said:


>


Projecting?


----------



## playtime

Maxnovax said:


> Projecting?



*nyet... i'm not the one having a hissy fit over who was elected.*


----------



## BWK

playtime said:


> texas just passed a bunch of voter security measures to defeat fraud.
> 
> texas ... a state that donny won bigley.  & ron desantis wants to install voter security police? another state that donny won.
> 
> looks like they are serving a lotta fascist tea to the humpers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to suppress it.


They are all about the cheat.


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> They are all about the cheat.


You guys try to burn down one of the oldest churches in Washington DC


----------



## BWK

schmidlap said:


> The outrage over the reality that the Cry Baby Loser lost because...​
> View attachment 597763
> *"More Americans voted!"*​... is an intolerable state of affairs they are now taking heroic steps to correct.​


Or, if the cry babies can't win by the numbers, they'll just declare themselves the winners anyway. That's in some of their suppression bills. LOL! They call those "integrity bills."


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> You guys try to burn down one of the oldest churches in Washington DC


😂🤪


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> 😂🤪


----------



## schmidlap

Maxnovax said:


> You guys try to burn down one of the oldest churches in Washington DC


The desperate diversions fall as the gentle rain from heaven upon the earth beneath.




_"Oh, yeah!_
Well, _YOU GUYS_ leaves the toilet seat up,
and Ah's always fallin' in!"​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> makes a lotta sense that during a pandemic, the 'optics' are way down the list of priorities.


The fakedemic per Johns Hopkins


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> was that b4 or after dejoy made it the policy of slowing down mail delivery?
> 
> does that also include military overseas?  should it?


It should include ALL. But they extended the window of when you may vote by mail by 30 days I believe. Also in PA they arbitrarily changed the rules of how to vote by mail hence they lost that lawsuit but to me it’s about optics. If you and I run for selectman and you beat me by 20 votes and at 3AM I say look 22 votes came in by mail, you lose, the optics are bad. If those 22 are in house already then the win looks fine and optics fixed


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> *" Repeat a lie often enough and it becomes the truth”*


It’s the optics. Nothing more. To me Both sides likely cheated. Just my opinion.


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> 2000​2004​2008​2012​2016​2020​Total Eligible202.6​215.7​225.5​235.2​245.5​252.3​Total Registered129.5​142​146.3​153.2​157.6​168.3​% of Registered64%​66%​65%​65%​64%​67%​Total Voted110.8​127.7​131.1​132.9​137.5​154.6​% of Voted55%​59%​58%​57%​56%​61%​Increase of votedNA15%​3%​1%​3%​12%​
> 
> I stupidly put the 89mil there as that was the number that did not vote. Oooops did it too fast.
> 
> This is correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voting and Registration in the Election of November 2004
> 
> 
> The P20 reports and detailed tables are released every two years following national level elections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.census.gov



So, after all this, the 12% increase from 2016 to 2020 is not really out of the ordinary at all. 

Thanks for the data.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> So, after all this, the 12% increase from 2016 to 2020 is not really out of the ordinary at all.
> 
> Thanks for the data.


12% is not 1 or 3% as we had in prior years but it’s not 30% correct


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> 12% is not 1 or 3% as we had in prior years but it’s not 30% correct



Yet still less than it was just 4 elections ago.  Go back 100 years and you will find increases close to 30%


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> Yet still less than it was just 4 elections ago.  Go back 100 years and you will find increases close to 30%


We d need more context but I believe it as women were allowed to vote, literacy rates increased, etc


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> We d need more context but I believe it as women were allowed to vote, literacy rates increased, etc



Using data from here...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voter_turnout_in_United_States_presidential_elections#Early_1920s:_Women's_suffrage

This is the percent of change from one election to the next in total votes cine 1932.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> Using data from here...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voter_turnout_in_United_States_presidential_elections#Early_1920s:_Women's_suffrage
> 
> This is the percent of change from one election to the next in total votes cine 1932.
> 
> View attachment 597865


In absolute votes the number is significant


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> In absolute votes the number is significant



Not really that much more than 2004 and in 2020 there were 38 million more people of voting age in the country than in 2004.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> Not really that much more than 2004 and in 2020 there were 38 million more people of voting age in the country than in 2004.


I am comparing 2016 to 2020 not 2004


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am comparing 2016 to 2020 not 2004



Yes, I get that.  I am using 2000 to 2004 to show that 2016 to 2020 is not out of the ordinary.   It is not as they say an outlier or a statistical anomaly.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, I get that.  I am using 2000 to 2004 to show that 2016 to 2020 is not out of the ordinary.   It is not as they say an outlier or a statistical anomaly.


True


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> If the optics aren’t bad why does at least 40% country believe the election was stolen? Was because as you said “China did everything right”?


Because rightwingnuts are gullible fools who fell for Trump's Big Lie.


----------



## Faun

BWK said:


> If it wasn't stolen, then why do we need to change the rules in voting? Because of "optics?" No one knows what you are talking about? It's nonsensical.



LOL

Not even ShortBus knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Faun

BWK said:


> You aren't well.


That one is a troll who's returned after being banned under another name


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Because rightwingnuts are gullible fools who fell for Trump's Big Lie.


Or because the optics are bad, Fido. My dad has dual PhDs and he firmly believes it was stolen. He isn't gullible. He thinks I am an idiot for not agreeing with him. I think you're an idiot because you voted for someone who sucks and defend him nonstop. I think you're a liar too. And a pussy. 

Such is life, lapdog.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You didn't answer the question. To me the stats say a lot more people and a higher % voted in 2020 when compared to 2016. Never did I claim anything was stolen. You are mentally ill and a liar.


You're lying again, ShortBus. 

The increase of voters from 2016 to 2020 was about 16%. About the same increase from 2000 to 2004. So 2020 was not unique and the increase does not suggest it was either fraud or because of mail-in votes.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What do the stats show you if anything? That is the topic.


The stats, which you royally fucked up, show a highly motivated electorate. Nothing more.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> You're lying again, ShortBus.
> 
> The increase of voters from 2016 to 2020 was about 16%. About the same increase from 2000 to 2004. So 2020 was not unique and the increase does not suggest it was either fraud or because of mail-in votes.


% yes but absolute voter increase is notable, Fido. I agree its plausible. Never did I once say anything was "stolen". Idiot lapdog.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Then we have zero to discuss. Troll elsewhere.


LOL

Now you're calling yourself a pussy, Shortbus.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> The stats, which you royally fucked up, show a highly motivated electorate. Nothing more.


Thank you for your input. You may go run along and sniff some butts, Fido. Adults are speaking. BTW, you're a coder? LMAO...what a loser.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Now you're calling yourself a pussy, Shortbus.


Bored? Don't you have a Defund the Police rally to attend, Fido?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It should include ALL. But they extended the window of when you may vote by mail by 30 days I believe. Also in PA they arbitrarily changed the rules of how to vote by mail hence they lost that lawsuit but to me it’s about optics. If you and I run for selectman and you beat me by 20 votes and at 3AM I say look 22 votes came in by mail, you lose, the optics are bad. If those 22 are in house already then the win looks fine and optics fixed


Votes did not come in at 3am, ShortBus. They were collected before and up to election day.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Votes did not come in at 3am, ShortBus. They were collected before and up to election day.


Optics showed otherwise, Fido. Hence 40% believe it was stolen. Maybe we should fix those optics? Funny VA did it and suddenly a state Biden won by 10pts went red. 

Fido, go loot a store.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Or because the optics are bad, Fido. My dad has dual PhDs and he firmly believes it was stolen. He isn't gullible. He thinks I am an idiot for not agreeing with him. I think you're an idiot because you voted for someone who sucks and defend him nonstop. I think you're a liar too. And a pussy.
> 
> Such is life, lapdog.


Wrong, ShortBus, it's not optics which lied to Anericans -- it was Trump who lied day in and day out following the election and his retarded base believes him because they're too brainwashed to see reality


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Wrong, ShortBus, it's not optics which lied to Anericans -- it was Trump who lied day in and day out following the election and his retarded base believes him because they're too brainwashed to see reality


What is an "Anerican"? Are you drunk posting again? The optics are bad. If you and I are competing and you are up by 20 votes and then suddenly 24 votes appear at 11PM and I win, the optics are bad. If those ballots are in at the same time as all others the optics are fine. I am not saying anything was done wrongly but the optics are bad, you fucking idiot lapdog, Fido.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> % yes but absolute voter increase is notable, Fido. I agree its plausible. Never did I once say anything was "stolen". Idiot lapdog.


LOLOL 

You moron, we also have a bigger population than we had in 2004. The percentage is what matters, not the nominal figures.

Of course, I'm trying to explain that to the forum retard who struggles with percentages, so there's that.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Thank you for your input. You may go run along and sniff some butts, Fido. Adults are speaking. BTW, you're a coder? LMAO...what a loser.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bored? Don't you have a Defund the Police rally to attend, Fido?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> You moron, we also have a bigger population than we had in 2004. The percentage is what matters, not the nominal figures.
> 
> Of course, I'm trying to explain that to the forum retard who struggles with percentages, so there's that.


I am comparing 2020 to 201 not 2004, Fido. Keep up. Nice self portrait. 20% of 100 is 20. 20% of 1mil is 200k. %s may be deceiving at times.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


>


No wonder you vote Democrat. LOL

Dumb lapdog.

The national average salary for a computer programmer or coder is $48,381 per year.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Optics showed otherwise, Fido. Hence 40% believe it was stolen. Maybe we should fix those optics? Funny VA did it and suddenly a state Biden won by 10pts went red.
> 
> Fido, go loot a store.


No, optics didn't show otherwise. Only idiots who fell for lies believe votes turned up at 3am.

Looks like that includes you, ShortBus.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What is an "Anerican"? Are you drunk posting again? The optics are bad. If you and I are competing and you are up by 20 votes and then suddenly 24 votes appear at 11PM and I win, the optics are bad. If those ballots are in at the same time as all others the optics are fine. I am not saying anything was done wrongly but the optics are bad, you fucking idiot lapdog, Fido.



LOLOL 

Retard, those are not "optics." Those were counting votes. Machines tabulated in-person voting throughout the day; providing prompt returns when the polls closed. Whereas mail-in votes had to be opened, validated, sorted and scanned in tabulators. Even worse in some states where laws prohibited beginning that process until after the polls closed.

Best of all for schmucks like you -- this was predicted even before the election. What was saw on election day was expected. Still, Trump capitalized on the ignorance and blind devotion of his followers and spun that into some nefarious evil plot to steal the election from him and of course, knowing his base, his brainwashed, idiotic acolytes swallowed every drop of jizz he fed them.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am comparing 2020 to 201 not 2004, Fido. Keep up. Nice self portrait. 20% of 100 is 20. 20% of 1mil is 200k. %s may be deceiving at times.



LOL

You're a moron, ShortBus.  2004 shows you how an energized electorate turns out to vote. And in 2004, we didn't have the numbers of mail-in ballots we had in 2020. Yet in both of those election years, we saw an increase of about 16%. So not unique in 2020 and no direct correlation to mail-in ballots.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> No, optics didn't show otherwise. Only idiots who fell for lies believe votes turned up at 3am.
> 
> Looks like that includes you, ShortBus.


OK Fido, run along now.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> No wonder you vote Democrat. LOL
> 
> Dumb lapdog.
> 
> The national average salary for a computer programmer or coder is $48,381 per year.



LOLOL 

You really suck with numbers, ShortBus. 

The average salary is $118K

For those with at least 10 years experience, it's $150K






						Software Engineer salary in United States
					

The average salary for a Software Engineer is $118,167 per year in United States.  Learn about salaries, benefits, salary satisfaction and where you could earn the most.



					www.indeed.com
				



And I'm a level III senior software engineer/team lead with over 25 years experience.

You always hurt yourself whenever you play with numbers.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OK Fido, run along now.



Nah, I think I'll stay and make fun of you and your ignorance. It's too much fun.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Retard, those are not "optics." Those were counting votes. Machines tabulated in-person voting throughout the day; providing prompt returns when the polls closed. Whereas mail-in votes had to be opened, validated, sorted and scanned in tabulators. Even worse in some states where laws prohibited beginning that process until after the polls closed.
> 
> Best of all for schmucks like you -- this was predicted even before the election. What was saw on election day was expected. Still, Trump capitalized on the ignorance and blind devotion of his followers and spun that into some nefarious evil plot to steal the election from him and of course, knowing his base, his brainwashed, idiotic acolytes swallowed every drop of jizz he fed them.


Guess you don't know what optics means. Thats OK, you're just a lapdog.









						More than 40% in US do not believe Biden legitimately won election – poll
					

Axios-Momentive poll also finds majority of Americans fear repeat of Capitol attack in next few years




					www.theguardian.com
				







__





						Over half of Republicans believe election was stolen from Trump: poll
					





					www.msn.com
				











						Polls find most Republicans say 2020 election was stolen and roughly one-quarter embrace QAnon conspiracies
					

Most Americans reject QAnon-linked conspiracy theories and believe that Donald Trump lost legitimately in 2020, a set of new polling finds. But a substantial minority within the Republican party endorses some of those theories, and most continue to baselessly question the outcome of last year's...




					www.cnn.com
				







__





						Pennsylvania court declares state’s mail-in voting law unconstitutional, in win for Republicans
					





					www.msn.com
				











						How Dems are using 'Biden vote dumps,' late ballots to steal election: New analysis at The Federalist - LifeSite
					

'The only possible conclusion one can come to right now is that Democrats are trying to steal the election in the Midwest.'




					www.lifesitenews.com
				





I can post 20 more.

Optics are bad, Fido. Troll elsewhere.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> You really suck with numbers, ShortBus.
> 
> The average salary is $118K
> 
> For those with at least 10 years experience, it's $150K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Software Engineer salary in United States
> 
> 
> The average salary for a Software Engineer is $118,167 per year in United States.  Learn about salaries, benefits, salary satisfaction and where you could earn the most.
> 
> 
> 
> www.indeed.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm a level III senior software engineer/team lead with over 25 years experience.
> 
> You always hurt yourself whenever you play with numbers.


Then why did you say you were a coder? So you make $150k? Is that right, Fido?

25 years experience plus so you're 60?

I see


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Nah, I think I'll stay and make fun of you and your ignorance. It's too much fun.


Whatever helps you sleep at night, Fido. You are the one who voted for someone who sucks. 

Pretty pathetic


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Guess you don't know what optics means. Thats OK, you're just a lapdog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 40% in US do not believe Biden legitimately won election – poll
> 
> 
> Axios-Momentive poll also finds majority of Americans fear repeat of Capitol attack in next few years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over half of Republicans believe election was stolen from Trump: poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polls find most Republicans say 2020 election was stolen and roughly one-quarter embrace QAnon conspiracies
> 
> 
> Most Americans reject QAnon-linked conspiracy theories and believe that Donald Trump lost legitimately in 2020, a set of new polling finds. But a substantial minority within the Republican party endorses some of those theories, and most continue to baselessly question the outcome of last year's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania court declares state’s mail-in voting law unconstitutional, in win for Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Dems are using 'Biden vote dumps,' late ballots to steal election: New analysis at The Federalist - LifeSite
> 
> 
> 'The only possible conclusion one can come to right now is that Democrats are trying to steal the election in the Midwest.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lifesitenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can post 20 more.
> 
> Optics are bad, Fido. Troll elsewhere.



LOL

All you're doing, ShortBus,  is echoing what I said earlier. Those rightwingnuts are gullible idiots who fell for Trump's Big Lie. Had Trump never started his whole Big Lie campaign, the right wouldn't be crying now how the election was stolen from them.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Then why did you say you were a coder? So you make $150k? Is that right, Fido?
> 
> 25 years experience plus so you're 60?
> 
> I see


If I said, "coder," I was just being informal. And no, still not 60.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night, Fido. You are the one who voted for someone who sucks.
> 
> Pretty pathetic



LOL

So did you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> So did you.


Nope. Do you believe 74mil voted for Trump? Yes or no?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. Do you believe 74mil voted for Trump? Yes or no?


Of course I do.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Of course I do.


Well then we need to fix the optics as many feel the election was stolen and it’s millions. Rightly or wrongly. Despite your ad Hominems and childish responses, Fido.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Well then we need to fix the optics as many feel the election was stolen and it’s millions. Rightly or wrongly. Despite your ad Hominems and childish responses, Fido.


You can't fix feelings. That's why we have facts. Facts couldn't give a shit about your feelings, and facts count.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


>


I think him and those "optics", lol, need to get a room.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> You can't fix feelings. That's why we have facts. Facts couldn't give a shit about your feelings, and facts count.


China did everything right was your statement. Fact of feeling?


----------



## playtime

Maxnovax said:


> You guys try to burn down one of the oldest churches in Washington DC


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The fakedemic per Johns Hopkins



uh-huh ... johns hopkins ... that well known political spin machine.




United States
All regions

Cases
76.4M
76,400,000
+60,524
+60,524Deaths
901K
901,000
+396

as of 8pm 2/6/22


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> % yes but absolute voter increase is notable, Fido.



even that is not really notable since the absolute voter increase from 2000 to 2004 was pretty close to this election with a lot more people in the country of voting age


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Also in PA they arbitrarily changed the rules of how to vote by mail hence they lost that lawsuit but to me it’s about optics.



They did not arbitrarily change the rules.  The rule changes went through the legislative process, was passed by a majority GOP legislature and signed by the Gov into law. 

The lawsuit is not yet done, it has to go to the PA SC who will more than likely overrule the lower court 

And speaking of optics...how do you like the optics people who voted for a law then turning around and suing to get rid of the law solely because their side lost the election?  Are you ok with those optics?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> uh-huh ... johns hopkins ... that well known political spin machine.
> 
> View attachment 598299
> United States
> All regions
> 
> Cases
> 76.4M
> 76,400,000
> +60,524
> +60,524Deaths
> 901K
> 901,000
> +396
> 
> as of 8pm 2/6/22


I do not believe those numbers. Sorry. Breakdown the shred of those who died please.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> They did not arbitrarily change the rules.  The rule changes went through the legislative process, was passed by a majority GOP legislature and signed by the Gov into law.
> 
> The lawsuit is not yet done, it has to go to the PA SC who will more than likely overrule the lower court
> 
> And speaking of optics...how do you like the optics people who voted for a law then turning around and suing to get rid of the law solely because their side lost the election?  Are you ok with those optics?


I am not OK with 70mil thinking the election was stolen. We need Better optics period. To me if you state that mail in ballots have to be in 24 hrs before the election then all the resources may be devoted to counting the ballots and ensuring accuracy and bipartisan overwatch. Then you go and do the same with the physical election. Why is that so hard to understand and implement. You fix the optics you fix a lot of the ills in America. Like how about for one week we all stop the racism talk and see how we do. Would that not be wonderful?


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am not OK with 70mil thinking the election was stolen.



People live too much by feelings and what the yare told by their party.   Do you care about the millions of people that think the earth is flat? 



AzogtheDefiler said:


> To me if you state that mail in ballots have to be in 24 hrs before the election then all the resources may be devoted to counting the ballots and ensuring accuracy and bipartisan overwatch. Then you go and do the same with the physical election. Why is that so hard to understand and implement. You fix the optics you fix a lot of the ills in America. Like how about for one week we all stop the racism talk and see how we do. Would that not be wonderful?



I would have no issues with that.  I would note that it was not the Dems that said no mail in vote can be counted until after the election.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> People live too much by feelings and what the yare told by their party.   Do you care about the millions of people that think the earth is flat?
> 
> 
> 
> I would have no issues with that.  I would note that it was not the Dems that said no mail in vote can be counted until after the election.


Its less about party lines and more about optics. 70mil+ believe the election was stolen. Including my dad, who is a logical human with dual PhDs. But to him the optics look awful. He is not some moon bat or flat Earther.


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Its less about party lines and more about optics. 70mil+ believe the election was stolen.



And what party do 99% of those belong to? 



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Including my dad, who is a logical human with dual PhDs. But to him the optics look awful. He is not some moon bat or flat Earther.



Even really smart people can fall for partisan propaganda.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> And what party do 99% of those belong to?
> 
> 
> 
> Even really smart people can fall for partisan propaganda.


Its not partisan when the optics look bad. To me they are bad but not enough for me to lose sleep over it but they are easy to fix and we should do as such.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Its less about party lines and more about optics. 70mil+ believe the election was stolen. Including my dad, who is a logical human with dual PhDs. But to him the optics look awful. He is not some moon bat or flat Earther.


Do you blame Trump for that?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Its not partisan when the optics look bad. To me they are bad but not enough for me to lose sleep over it but they are easy to fix and we should do as such.


Of course it's partisan when the vast majority of gullible fools who fell for Trump's Big Lie are Republicans and conservatives.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Do you blame Trump for that?


No. I blame the MEDIA for that.


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Its not partisan when the optics look bad.



It is when only one party thinks they optics look bad


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> It is when only one party thinks they optics look bad


Democrats are just as bad. When Trump won they vilified him from Day 1.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> No. I blame the MEDIA for that.


For reporting the lies Trump was telling? When is Trump responsible for the lies he told which caused all of this?


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Democrats are just as bad. When Trump won they vilified him from Day 1.



There is a world of difference between vilifying and saying that there are 10s of millions of fraudulent votes.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> For reporting the lies Trump was telling? When is Trump responsible for the lies he told which caused all of this?


For reporting that there may have been shenanigans. Fido, I am tired of your sanctimonious bullshit. If Trump died tomorrow the country would still be extremely divided. You and your little brain believes Trump is root of all evil. You are sadly mistaken. What a dolt.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> For reporting that there may have been shenanigans.


So the media shouldn't have reported there may have been "shenanigans?" Is that really your position??


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> So the media shouldn't have reported there may have been "shenanigans?" Is that really your position??


The MEDIA should report honestly not in a partisan way. You watch MSNBC and then click to Fox and you will think you live in two different realities. Not how it should be. Or both stations relabel themselves as News Entertainment not News.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The MEDIA should report honestly not in a partisan way. You watch MSNBC and then click to Fox and you will think you live in two different realities. Not how it should be. Or both stations relabel themselves as News Entertainment not News.


Leftwing and centered media was portraying it as claims of fraud and debunking each one as they were raised. What's dishonest about that?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Leftwing and centered media was portraying it as claims of fraud and debunking each one as they were raised. What's dishonest about that?


I am not having this discussion if you're going down that path. MSNBC portrayed Trump as a Russian agent for the first two years of his presidency. You are a dishonest troll, Fido. 






						| PolitiFact
					

PolitiFact is a fact-checking website that rates the accuracy of claims by elected officials and others on its Truth-O-Meter.




					www.politifact.com


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am not having this discussion if you're going down that path. MSNBC portrayed Trump as a Russian agent for the first two years of his presidency. You are a dishonest troll, Fido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> | PolitiFact
> 
> 
> PolitiFact is a fact-checking website that rates the accuracy of claims by elected officials and others on its Truth-O-Meter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com


What path, ShortBus? I'm asking you questions based on what you're saying. You said the media was dishonest. I agree that rightwing media was dishonest as they were portraying the news as though virtually every claim of fraud was factual. But leftwing media and centered media did not do that. They reported on the citations of fraud and showed how they were not factual claims of fraud. What is dishonest about that?


----------



## Maxnovax

playtime said:


> View attachment 598297


You pardoned ppl that shot 3 Congress people inside of the capital


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> What path, ShortBus? I'm asking you questions based on what you're saying. You said the media was dishonest. I agree that rightwing media was dishonest as they were portraying the news as though virtually every claim of fraud was factual. But leftwing media and centered media did not do that. They reported on the citations of fraud and showed how they were not factual claims of fraud. What is dishonest about that?


This is crazy. So CNN and MSNBC are always truthful is the hill you’re dying on?


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You watch MSNBC and then click to Fox and you will think you live in two different realities. Not how it should be.



how do we fix it?


----------



## Astrostar

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Voting and Registration
> 
> 
> In election years, the Current Population Survey collects data on reported voting and registration, and later reports stats by turnout, age, race and origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.census.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000​2004​2008​2012​2016​2020​Total Eligible202.6​215.7​225.5​235.2​245.5​252.3​Total Registered129.5​125.7​146.3​153.2​157.6​168.3​% of Registered64%​58%​65%​65%​64%​67%​Total Voted110.8​89.9​131.1​132.9​137.5​154.6​% of Voted55%​42%​58%​57%​56%​61%​Increase of votedNA-19%​46%​1%​3%​12%​
> 
> Are there shenanigans? IDK but here are the stats. We see a big dip in % who voted in 2004 post 2000 and a big spike in 2004 with BHO garnering strong support as the economy was in serious trouble. 46% cycle over cycle increase in pretty impressive. Note that for some reason in 2004 the % of registered voters was low too. Since then the % of registered voters has hovered in the mid 60s. Interestingly % of increase of those eligible to vote spiked by 12% in 2020 when compared to 2016 when it was just 1% and 3% in the prior years, respectively.
> 
> Does it prove there was fraud? IDK. It is interesting to see the spike however. My guess it was due to more mail in ballots and those are always prone to shenanigans.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Faun This is how your review stats and even this is pretty sophomoric. But I just did a quick and dirty.


My thoughts are simple.  The Trump Cult claims voter fraud and a win by Donnie Dark Side.  But, they have no evidence, never had and never will, BECAUSE, none exists!  Bigly!!!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> how do we fix it?


We force MSNBC and Fox to label themselves as News Entertainment. Same as WWE is Sports Entertainment. We change the qualifications of what is news and what is news entertainment.

Joe Biden wins the presidency = News

Joe Biden wins over a Russian Agent despite the Agent getting 74million racist votes is news entertainment.

Joe Biden steals the election is news entertainment.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Astrostar said:


> My thoughts are simple.


I agree with that. Your posts certainly reflect as such.


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> We force MSNBC and Fox to label themselves as News Entertainment. Same as WWE is Sports Entertainment. We change the qualifications of what is news and what is news entertainment.



Is there a single entity you can think of that would qualify as a news source that would not need this label?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> Is there a single entity you can think of that would qualify as a news source that would not need this label?


Right now? WSJ.

On TV...absolutely NOT! And therein lies the rub....it would open some eyes.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> This is crazy. So CNN and MSNBC are always truthful is the hill you’re dying on?


LOL

Nope. I never said that. That's your strawman in lieu of answering. I said they were the ones debunking claims of fraud. What is dishonest about that?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Nope. I never said that. That's your strawman in lieu of answering. I said they were the ones debunking claims of fraud. What is dishonest about that?


Debunking one thing while feeding the Russian collusion lie or the lie about border patrol agents whipping illegals....NEWS ENTERTAINMENT

NOT NEWS

No strawman, Fido. Facts. Our media is divisive. If you can't see that you're even dumber than I initially thought.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Debunking one thing while feeding the Russian collusion lie or the lie about border patrol agents whipping illegals....NEWS ENTERTAINMENT
> 
> NOT NEWS
> 
> No strawman, Fido. Facts. Our media is divisive. If you can't see that you're even dumber than I initially thought.


LOL

Try and focus, ShortBus. We're not talking about Russian collusion or the border. We're talking about the election. So yes, your rambling about other topics is a strawman.

Now you blamed the media for why 70 million (your figure) think the election was stolen. First you blamed the media for reporting on "shenanigans." When I asked you if the media shouldn't have reported that, you switched to how they don't report honestly. That led me to point out some of the media did report honestly as they reported claims of fraud and debunked them. So now I'm asking you what is dishonest about the news debunking false claims of fraud and you seem to have gone into a tailspin.

Again I ask, what is dishonest about the news debunking false claims of fraud?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Try and focus, ShortBus. We're not talking about Russian collusion or the border. We're talking about the election. So yes, your rambling about other topics is a strawman.
> 
> Now you blamed the media for why 70 million (your figure) think the election was stolen. First you blamed the media for reporting on "shenanigans." When I asked you if the media shouldn't have reported that, you switched to how they don't report honestly. That led me to point out some of the media did report honestly as they reported claims of fraud and debunked them. So now I'm asking you what is dishonest about the news debunking false claims of fraud and you seem to have gone into a tailspin.
> 
> Again I ask, what is dishonest about the news debunking false claims of fraud?


Follow along, Fido. I will go slowly since you're stupid.

Media lost a lot if not all credibility from 2016-2019 with its awful and biased reporting so of course many don't trust it when it comes to situations like this. I hope this helps. Was there fraud? Fox says yes, MSNBC says no. Who to believe?

Optics matter


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Follow along, Fido. I will go slowly since you're stupid.
> 
> Media lost a lot if not all credibility from 2016-2019 with its awful and biased reporting so of course many don't trust it when it comes to situations like this. I hope this helps. Was there fraud? Fox says yes, MSNBC says no. Who to believe?
> 
> Optics matter


LOL

As always, you prove to be too retarded to articulate a lucid thought. 

Again, YOU said you blame the media for 70 million Americans to believe the election was stolen. That in itself is absurd as 70 million (your figure) would not believe that had Trump simply conceded the election he lost instead of lying about it constantly. That aside, I asked you what the media did to cause that and you answered....



AzogtheDefiler said:


> For reporting that there may have been shenanigans.



... now you abandon your own position about election "shenanigans" to make some nebulous claim about other events having nothing at all to do with the election.


----------



## Sunsettommy

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Democrats are just as bad. When Trump won they vilified him from Day 1.



So bad they made a threat to Impeach him before he took office!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> As always, you prove to be too retarded to articulate a lucid thought.
> 
> Again, YOU said you blame the media for 70 million Americans to believe the election was stolen. That in itself is absurd as 70 million (your figure) would not believe that had Trump simply conceded the election he lost instead of lying about it constantly. That aside, I asked you what the media did to cause that and you answered....
> 
> ​
> ... now you abandon your own position about election "shenanigans" to make some nebulous claim about other events having nothing at all to do with the election.


Yeah the media claims the optics are bad and show videos of it. Google it. It creates doubt. I stand by what I said, Fido.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Yeah the media claims the optics are bad and show videos of it. Google it. It creates doubt. I stand by what I said, Fido.


Shows videos of what, ShortBus?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Shows videos of what, ShortBus?


These and didn't even verify what they were, Fido









						New Lawsuit, Videos Allege Delco Election Officials Destroyed Election Results – DV Journal
					

Delaware County District Attorney Jack Stollsteimer announced on social media an investigation into videos that appear to show county election officials




					delawarevalleyjournal.com
				












						11 Things You Need to Know About Voter Fraud | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com
				












						Video from Maricopa County Elections Department shows people going through dumpsters
					

New video released by the Maricopa County Elections Department shows people rifling through dumpsters outside the tabulation center.




					www.fox10phoenix.com


----------



## Crick

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Voting and Registration
> 
> 
> In election years, the Current Population Survey collects data on reported voting and registration, and later reports stats by turnout, age, race and origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.census.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000​2004​2008​2012​2016​2020​Total Eligible202.6​215.7​225.5​235.2​245.5​252.3​Total Registered129.5​125.7​146.3​153.2​157.6​168.3​% of Registered64%​58%​65%​65%​64%​67%​Total Voted110.8​89.9​131.1​132.9​137.5​154.6​% of Voted55%​42%​58%​57%​56%​61%​Increase of votedNA-19%​46%​1%​3%​12%​
> 
> Are there shenanigans? IDK but here are the stats. We see a big dip in % who voted in 2004 post 2000 and a big spike in 2004 with BHO garnering strong support as the economy was in serious trouble. 46% cycle over cycle increase in pretty impressive. Note that for some reason in 2004 the % of registered voters was low too. Since then the % of registered voters has hovered in the mid 60s. Interestingly % of increase of those eligible to vote spiked by 12% in 2020 when compared to 2016 when it was just 1% and 3% in the prior years, respectively.
> 
> Does it prove there was fraud? IDK. It is interesting to see the spike however. My guess it was due to more mail in ballots and those are always prone to shenanigans.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Faun This is how your review stats and even this is pretty sophomoric. But I just did a quick and dirty.



On what evidence is you comment that "mail-in ballots are prone to shenanigans" based?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Crick said:


> On what evidence is you comment that "mail-in ballots are prone to shenanigans" based?


Common sense. I already gave a concrete example. Go look, leftist.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> These and didn't even verify what they were, Fido
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Lawsuit, Videos Allege Delco Election Officials Destroyed Election Results – DV Journal
> 
> 
> Delaware County District Attorney Jack Stollsteimer announced on social media an investigation into videos that appear to show county election officials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> delawarevalleyjournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Things You Need to Know About Voter Fraud | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailywire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video from Maricopa County Elections Department shows people going through dumpsters
> 
> 
> New video released by the Maricopa County Elections Department shows people rifling through dumpsters outside the tabulation center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fox10phoenix.com


So videos like those sowed the seeds of doubt among the 70 million of which you speak??


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> So videos like those sowed the seeds of doubt among the 70 million of which you speak??


Correct. That many believe that only an idiot would vote for Biden and are having a tough time believing there are 81mil idiots in the US. But I believe there are a lot more. You're case in point, Fido.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I do not believe those numbers. Sorry. Breakdown the shred of those who died please.



m'k; you don't believe those numbers.  so what?  covid could be the direct cause or be the vehicle that cause one to die.  

dead is dead.


----------



## playtime

Golfing Gator said:


> Even really smart people can fall for partisan propaganda.



my family is chock full of them.  except for my nuclear family, & a nephew - they all watch fox.  i literally heard one brother in law say that obama was a mooooooslem & one of my sisters was all about jailing hillary over *BENGHAZIIII**!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> m'k; you don't believe those numbers.  so what?  covid could be the direct cause or be the vehicle that cause one to die.
> 
> dead is dead.


It makes a big difference. If they were going to die anyway then you can't blame COVID. I lie pie.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> When Trump won they vilified him from Day 1.



because he's a malignant narcissist & conman with arrested development who's outa his fucking mind.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> because he's a malignant narcissist & conman with arrested development who's outa his fucking mind.


And Biden is a dementia ridden career politician with questionable ties to China and Ukraine. I mean we can do this all day. The perfect candidate is me but I didn't run.


----------



## playtime

Maxnovax said:


> You pardoned ppl that shot 3 Congress people inside of the capital





I DID????

please provide proof of that, sergei.

toot sweet if you please.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> We force MSNBC and Fox to label themselves as News Entertainment. Same as WWE is Sports Entertainment. We change the qualifications of what is news and what is news entertainment.
> 
> Joe Biden wins the presidency = News
> 
> Joe Biden wins over a Russian Agent despite the Agent getting 74million racist votes is news entertainment.
> 
> Joe Biden steals the election is news entertainment.



back in the day -  the news dept of any network had their own budget; separate & apart from their other programming.  & they sure didn't have bigpharma pay for commercials or from the petro institute of america.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> back in the day -  the news dept of any network had their own budget; separate & apart from their other programming.  & they sure didn't have bigpharma pay for commercials or from the petro institute of america.


I believe there is a movie about that with Al Pacino.

News Entertainment is as much news as WWE is sports.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Right now? WSJ.
> 
> On TV...absolutely NOT! And therein lies the rub....it would open some eyes.



there's not much difference in reporting between the WSJ, WAPO or NYT.  it's the OP/ED that makes them right or left leaning.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I believe there is a movie about that with Al Pacino.
> 
> News Entertainment is as much news as WWE is sports.



ever see 'network' ?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> there's not much difference in reporting between the WSJ, WAPO or NYT.  it's the OP/ED that makes them right or left leaning.


No no there is. Absolutely there is. The WSJ insiders are significantly better equipped to write about the economy than WAPO and NYT in an objective manner. Just like some sports writers are better than others. Same with broadcasters. Romo is the GOAT!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> ever see 'network' ?


No. Is it on Netflix?


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It makes a big difference. If they were going to die anyway then you can't blame COVID.



some people are more vulnerable -  but could last years from diabetes, to high BP to obesity.  i have high BP & can live for a few more decades, but there is a reason why that was on the list for a booster b4 it was opened up to everyone.  



AzogtheDefiler said:


> I lie pie.



🥧


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> And Biden is a dementia ridden career politician with questionable ties to China and Ukraine. I mean we can do this all day.



& yet i heard a little sumpthin' sumpthin' that the economy is rocking -  did yer WSJ report that accurately?  




AzogtheDefiler said:


> The perfect candidate is me but I didn't run.



_huh ... i didn't know narcissism was contagious. _


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> & yet i heard a little sumpthin' sumpthin' that the economy is rocking -  did yer WSJ report that accurately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _huh ... i didn't know narcissism was contagious. _


It is it is. Very contagious.

Just six hours old:









						Biden Approval Crashes As Dems Cool, Investors Sour
					

The president's approval hit new lows as high inflation continues to take a toll.




					www.investors.com
				




Yet the economy is a much bigger problem for Biden, with inflation hitting a 39-year high of 7.3%. Disapproval of Biden's economic policies deepened to 29%-47% from 34%-43% the prior month. Independents disapprove by a lopsided 55%-18% margin. Meanwhile, Democratic support for Biden's economic stewardship slumped to 51%-20% in February from 60%-14%.

All signs point to inflation as the source of Biden's poor reviews. U.S. employers added 6.6 million jobs in the 12 months of Biden's presidency, while the average hourly wage jumped 5.7%, the most since 1982. *However, inflation has eaten away all of that increase and a bit more.*


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> No. Is it on Netflix?



i just checked & alas it is not.  you can rent it from youtube.  it's iconic & you might recognize one scene from it:


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> i just checked & alas it is not.  you can rent it from youtube.  it's iconic & you might recognize one scene from it:


1976?!??!?! WOW!!

Thank you


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It is it is. Very contagious.
> 
> Just six hours old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden Approval Crashes As Dems Cool, Investors Sour
> 
> 
> The president's approval hit new lows as high inflation continues to take a toll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.investors.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the economy is a much bigger problem for Biden, with inflation hitting a 39-year high of 7.3%. Disapproval of Biden's economic policies deepened to 29%-47% from 34%-43% the prior month. Independents disapprove by a lopsided 55%-18% margin. Meanwhile, Democratic support for Biden's economic stewardship slumped to 51%-20% in February from 60%-14%.
> 
> All signs point to inflation as the source of Biden's poor reviews. U.S. employers added 6.6 million jobs in the 12 months of Biden's presidency, while the average hourly wage jumped 5.7%, the most since 1982. *However, inflation has eaten away all of that increase and a bit more.*



inflation is world wide ... you can't pin it all on biden. 

start with the antivaxxers & the supply chain ... plus throw in a little wall street AND bigoil greed for wanting to recoup their 'losses' from nobody working or driving or buying because the shelves were even more empty.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> 1976?!??!?! WOW!!
> 
> Thank you



a little prophetic, i would say.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> inflation is world wide ... you can't pin it all on biden.
> 
> start with the antivaxxers & the supply chain ... plus throw in a little wall street AND bigoil for wanting to recoup their 'losses' from nobody working or driving or buying because the shelves were even more empty.


Who is "you"? The people see what they want to see. This isn't "you" but "they".


----------



## Golfing Gator

playtime said:


> my family is chock full of them.  except for my nuclear family, & a nephew - they all watch fox.  i literally heard one brother in law say that obama was a mooooooslem & one of my sisters was all about jailing hillary over *BENGHAZIIII**!!!!!!!!! *



Mine two.  My mother and step father retired to the foothills of the Smokey mountains.   My mom had a Masters in teaching and my Step Father had a PHD in Protozoology and was literally the worlds foremost expert in his field when he retired.  

They had no TV just satellite radio to which they listened to Hannity and Rush and others.  The only news they got was via that and the couple of rightwing magazines they subscribed to a few years after moving up there.  The change in them was profound, two of the smartest people I will ever know and they believed the dumbest shit that they were told by the rightwing radio host. 

It was scary to watch.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Who is "you"? The people see what they want to see. This isn't "you" but "they".



*you*... *they*  *us*  *them*

but *we* can all agree that pie can be damn costly.


----------



## playtime

Golfing Gator said:


> Mine two.  My mother and step father retired to the foothills of the Smokey mountains.   My mom had a Masters in teaching and my Step Father had a PHD in Protozoology and was literally the worlds foremost expert in his field when he retired.
> 
> They had no TV just satellite radio to which they listened to Hannity and Rush and others.  The only news they got was via that and the couple of rightwing magazines they subscribed to a few years after moving up there.  The change in them was profound, two of the smartest people I will ever know and they believed the dumbest shit that they were told by the rightwing radio host.
> 
> It was scary to watch.



yep, & if i weren't close to them, it would be hard to believe there are actually people like that 'in real life'.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> *you*... *they*  *us*  *them*
> 
> but *we* can all agree that pie can be damn costly.


Biden has no charisma. He sucks. Network is available on HBO Max. I will watch it, thank you.


----------



## Golfing Gator

playtime said:


> yep, & if i weren't close to them, it would be hard to believe there are actually people like that 'in real life'.



When you live in a tiny bubble and hear the same things echoed back and forth it is bound to happen.  I even remember my mom telling me "well, we heard it on 3 different radio shows" as if that some how made it more real.


----------



## Golfing Gator

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biden has no charisma. He sucks.



You are not wrong about either of these things.  

I have to wonder if someone with Trump's personality but no money would be considered to have charisma


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Golfing Gator said:


> You are not wrong about either of these things.
> 
> I have to wonder if someone with Trump's personality but no money would be considered to have charisma


Fuck no. His money is part of his package. If the Rock were 5’6 and 130 pounds his act would not sell at all. Part of his act was that he was/is a house.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biden has no charisma.



_*but he's genuine. *_




AzogtheDefiler said:


> He sucks.



lol ...  




AzogtheDefiler said:


> Network is available on HBO Max. I will watch it, thank you.



your welcome.


----------



## playtime

Golfing Gator said:


> I have to wonder if someone with Trump's personality but no money would be considered to have charisma



“The final key to the way I promote is bravado. I play to people’s fantasies. People may not always think big themselves, but they can still get very excited by those who do. That’s why a little hyperbole never hurts. People want to believe that something is the biggest and the greatest and the most spectacular. I call it truthful hyperbole. It’s an innocent form of exaggeration—and a very effective form of promotion. ~  DJT.

donny is all about the con.  

if he didn't have that cash ( & he isn't as wealthy as he portrays ) you know he wouldn't have _had _the women he acquired over the years.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> _*but he's genuine. *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your welcome.


I am genuine. Biden is a dementia ridden fool.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> China did everything right was your statement. Fact of feeling?


Retarded question, that no one can dispute.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Retarded question, that no one can dispute.


So you admit you’re a foreigner and you said “China did everything right”. Correct?


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am not OK with 70mil thinking the election was stolen. We need Better optics period. To me if you state that mail in ballots have to be in 24 hrs before the election then all the resources may be devoted to counting the ballots and ensuring accuracy and bipartisan overwatch. Then you go and do the same with the physical election. Why is that so hard to understand and implement. You fix the optics you fix a lot of the ills in America. Like how about for one week we all stop the racism talk and see how we do. Would that not be wonderful?


Have you ever thought to yourself just how stupid those 70 million people "REALLY" are? Not one of them has any evidence of any large or small scale voter fraud, and yet, they would take the word of a career criminal that there in fact  was. The only one who delivered these people that false information was Trump. And where is his evidence?  No where to be found.  I mean, let that sink in for a second. Do you know what most people of sound mine would call that, other than just pure stupidity? They would call it a cult. A cult is simply a population of people, usually a small group, who, if told something utterly ludicrous by one person, would believe it. In this case, it's millions. That would be a cult, but on a massive scale.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you admit you’re a foreigner and you said “China did everything right”. Correct?





AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am not OK with 70mil thinking the election was stolen. We need Better optics period. To me if you state that mail in ballots have to be in 24 hrs before the election then all the resources may be devoted to counting the ballots and ensuring accuracy and bipartisan overwatch. Then you go and do the same with the physical election. Why is that so hard to understand and implement. You fix the optics you fix a lot of the ills in America. Like how about for one week we all stop the racism talk and see how we do. Would that not be wonderful?


You didn't answer his question, because you can't. You're dishonest and a coward.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Have you ever thought to yourself just how stupid those 70 million people "REALLY" are? Not one of them has any evidence of any large or small scale voter fraud, and yet, they would take the word of a career criminal that there in fact  was. The only one who delivered these people that false information was Trump. And where is his evidence?  No where to be found.  I mean, let that sink in for a second. Do you know what most people of sound mine would call that, other than just pure stupidity? They would call it a cult. A cult is simply a population of people, usually a small group, who, if told something utterly ludicrous by one person, would believe it. In this case, it's millions. That would be a cult, but on a massive scale.


Until you admit you are a foreigner and said “China did everything right” your posts will be unread by me.


----------



## BWK

Golfing Gator said:


> It is when only one party thinks they optics look bad


Apparently he can't explain the "optics."


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> You didn't answer his question, because you can't. You're dishonest and a coward.


Your posts will not be read by me until you admit you’re a foreigner and said “China did everything right”. Thank you


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Until you admit you are a foreigner and said “China did everything right” your posts will be unread by me.


I don't really care. You can play the retarded game forever. No one cares. It's you who looks like the idiot, no one else.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> I don't really care. You can play the retarded game forever. No one cares. It's you who looks like the idiot, no one else.


Until you admit you’re a foreigner and said “China did everything right” your posts won’t be read by me and when I see your posts to others I will tell them what you said and who you are.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Until you admit you’re a foreigner and said “China did everything right” your posts won’t be read by me and when I see your posts to others I will tell them what you said and who you are.


You must have read it. You responded to it clown.   😂   🤪


----------



## Dadoalex

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Voting and Registration
> 
> 
> In election years, the Current Population Survey collects data on reported voting and registration, and later reports stats by turnout, age, race and origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.census.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000​2004​2008​2012​2016​2020​Total Eligible202.6​215.7​225.5​235.2​245.5​252.3​Total Registered129.5​125.7​146.3​153.2​157.6​168.3​% of Registered64%​58%​65%​65%​64%​67%​Total Voted110.8​89.9​131.1​132.9​137.5​154.6​% of Voted55%​42%​58%​57%​56%​61%​Increase of votedNA-19%​46%​1%​3%​12%​
> 
> Are there shenanigans? IDK but here are the stats. We see a big dip in % who voted in 2004 post 2000 and a big spike in 2004 with BHO garnering strong support as the economy was in serious trouble. 46% cycle over cycle increase in pretty impressive. Note that for some reason in 2004 the % of registered voters was low too. Since then the % of registered voters has hovered in the mid 60s. Interestingly % of increase of those eligible to vote spiked by 12% in 2020 when compared to 2016 when it was just 1% and 3% in the prior years, respectively.
> 
> Does it prove there was fraud? IDK. It is interesting to see the spike however. My guess it was due to more mail in ballots and those are always prone to shenanigans.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Faun This is how your review stats and even this is pretty sophomoric. But I just did a quick and dirty.


Who was the democratic candidate in 2004?

That's right.  The Never Exciting John Kerry.

No one has demonstrated any significant fraud with mail in ballots w/e, of course, GOP types killing people so they can make sure the dead person votes correctly.

NOTE:  You call "FRAUD" in 2020 with a 12% jump but not in 2008?
Perhaps your interpretation of the data is skewed?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> You must have read it. You responded to it clown.   😂   🤪


Unread. Until you admit you’re not an American and said “China did everything right” we will not have a conversation.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dadoalex said:


> Who was the democratic candidate in 2004?
> 
> That's right.  The Never Exciting John Kerry.
> 
> No one has demonstrated any significant fraud with mail in ballots w/e, of course, GOP types killing people so they can make sure the dead person votes correctly.
> 
> NOTE:  You call "FRAUD" in 2020 with a 12% jump but not in 2008?
> Perhaps your interpretation of the data is skewed?


Perhaps yours is?


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Unread. Until you admit you’re not an American and said “China did everything right” we will not have a conversation.


🤪 🤪 🤪 🤪 🤪 🤪 🤪


----------



## Maxnovax

playtime said:


> I DID????
> 
> please provide proof of that, sergei.
> 
> toot sweet if you please.


Google it


----------



## Maxnovax

Of course it was stolen


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am genuine.



possibly




AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biden is a dementia ridden fool.



wrong


----------



## playtime

Maxnovax said:


> Google it



you make the claim -  you back it upsky... that's how it goes around here.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> possibly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong


I watched Network. It was goofy but quite right about foreshadowing. News loses money for networks. News Entertainment makes money. Thank you for the recommendation.

PS - First time seeing a young Faye Dunaway. Not bad looking.


----------



## playtime

Maxnovax said:


> Of course it was stolen



false.  not one shred of proof 'cept the wishful thinking of a wanna be dictator scared shitless that he's going to prison 'cause he doesn't have the protection of the oval office no' mo'.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I watched Network. It was goofy but quite right about foreshadowing. News loses money for networks. News Entertainment makes money. Thank you for the recommendation.
> 
> PS - First time seeing a young Faye Dunaway. Not bad looking.



i think it was meant to be over the top -  but there's always some truth in comedy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Voting and Registration
> 
> 
> In election years, the Current Population Survey collects data on reported voting and registration, and later reports stats by turnout, age, race and origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.census.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000​2004​2008​2012​2016​2020​Total Eligible202.6​215.7​225.5​235.2​245.5​252.3​Total Registered129.5​125.7​146.3​153.2​157.6​168.3​% of Registered64%​58%​65%​65%​64%​67%​Total Voted110.8​89.9​131.1​132.9​137.5​154.6​% of Voted55%​42%​58%​57%​56%​61%​Increase of votedNA-19%​46%​1%​3%​12%​
> 
> Are there shenanigans? IDK but here are the stats. We see a big dip in % who voted in 2004 post 2000 and a big spike in 2004 with BHO garnering strong support as the economy was in serious trouble. 46% cycle over cycle increase in pretty impressive. Note that for some reason in 2004 the % of registered voters was low too. Since then the % of registered voters has hovered in the mid 60s. Interestingly % of increase of those eligible to vote spiked by 12% in 2020 when compared to 2016 when it was just 1% and 3% in the prior years, respectively.
> 
> Does it prove there was fraud? IDK. It is interesting to see the spike however. My guess it was due to more mail in ballots and those are always prone to shenanigans.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Faun This is how your review stats and even this is pretty sophomoric. But I just did a quick and dirty.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> i think it was meant to be over the top -  but there's always some truth in comedy.


100% it was meant as a dark comedy but 100% accurate. And this was before social media of course. Even before cable, right? All the smoking cracked me up.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> 100% it was meant as a dark comedy but 100% accurate. And this was before social media of course. Even before cable, right? All the smoking cracked me up.



i think it was b4 cable -  HA!  that was supposta be a commercial free enterprise.  but, ya -  the scene with howard beale having his rant -  could have been said today.  glad you liked it.


----------



## playtime

BWK said:


> Do you know what most people of sound mine would call that, other than just pure stupidity? They would call it a cult. A cult is simply a population of people, usually a small group, who, if told something utterly ludicrous by one person, would believe it. In this case, it's millions. That would be a cult, but on a massive scale.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


>


“Sound mine”

BWK is a foreigner who said “China did everything right”. Pretty pathetic.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> “Sound mine”
> 
> BWK is a foreigner who said “China did everything right”. Pretty pathetic.



well -  zoggy -  if you're gonna get on a poster for being a foreigner, you might also wanna turn your sites on sergei maxnovaxsky.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> well -  zoggy -  if you're gonna get on a poster for being a foreigner, you might also wanna turn your sites on sergei maxnovaxsky.


That dude is annoying at best


----------



## Faun

BWK said:


> 🤪 🤪 🤪 🤪 🤪 🤪 🤪


ShortBus is ignoring you now. He's what he himself refers to as a pussy.


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> Of course it was stolen


Prove it......


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> Prove it......


It is everyday lol relax lol


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> It is everyday lol relax lol


^^^ that's not proof.

I take it by that vacuous reply, you have no proof.

Thanks for reassuring me my suspicions are true.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> ^^^ that's not proof.
> 
> I take it by that vacuous reply, you have no proof.
> 
> Thanks for reassuring me my suspicions are true.


It’s def my opinion..  but it’s looking more true then not..


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> ShortBus is ignoring you now. He's what he himself refers to as a pussy.


Oh yea! When he gets boxed in, it's all China, and he won't talk. But have you noticed, when he thinks he has a point to make, he tries to argue without  China then?


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> It’s def my opinion..  but it’s looking more true then not..


Troll!


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> It’s def my opinion..  but it’s looking more true then not..


Great, then post the proof that formulated your opinion...


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> Great, then post the proof that formulated your opinion...


Give him some time. He gets all his proof from outer space;  9 Out-of-This-World Photos From Space - Google Arts & Culture


----------



## Faun

playtime said:


>


Dayum.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That dude is annoying at best



*да*


----------



## playtime

Maxnovax said:


> It’s def my opinion..  but it’s looking more true then not..



*нет*


----------



## playtime

BWK said:


> Troll!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> *да*


YES!


----------



## playtime

BWK said:


> Give him some time. He gets all his proof from outer space;  9 Out-of-This-World Photos From Space - Google Arts & Culture








lol ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Troll!


You said "China did everything right". You refuse to admit you're not an American.

But he is the troll?

Really?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> lol ...


Are these the creatures who said "China did everything right" as BWK did?

He and Maxnovax are two sides of the same coin.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> But he is the troll?
> 
> Really?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


>




= BWK

"China did everything right"


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Are these the creatures who said "China did everything right" as BWK did?
> 
> He and Maxnovax are two sides of the same coin.



i don't think BWK is a chinese troll.  never did.  perhaps he's just good at trolling _you.  _& whether igor is from russia or not, it doesn't matter.  

i triggered him the other day & it delighted me bigley.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> View attachment 598860= BWK
> 
> "China did everything right"



perhaps he's a 5th columnist like tucker carlson.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> i don't think BWK is a chinese troll.  never did.  perhaps he's just good at trolling _you.  _& whether igor is from russia or not, it doesn't matter.
> 
> i triggered him the other day & it delighted me bigley.


Anyone who says "China did everything right" deserves a punch in the face. Just my opinion.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> perhaps he's a 5th columnist like tucker carlson.


Perhaps he just needs to admit he is a foreigner instead of saying "prove it" like 100x. He gave it away in a post and then quickly deleted it and has been dodging ever since. He is a dick. True story.


----------



## BWK

playtime said:


> lol ...


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Anyone who says "China did everything right" deserves a punch in the face. Just my opinion.


Anyone who possesses over that, should be kicked in the nuts.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Anyone who says "China did everything right" deserves a punch in the face. Just my opinion.



'eh ... i feel the same way about anyone says donny is still prez, & he's not a proven conman.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> View attachment 598860= BWK
> 
> "China did everything right"


😂🤪Let's see, the hair color is wrong. Mine is brown. I don't have the guys eyes, I don't have a fat neck like that, and that guy doesn't look like a weight lifter. I am. Oh, and I'm much older. As always, you get everything wrong.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Anyone who possesses over that, should be kicked in the nuts.


Possesses or obsesses? LOL

Which is it foreigner. So you admit you said that. Good first step.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> 'eh ... i feel the same way about anyone says donny is still prez, & he's not a proven conman.


You may punch me then...I do not believe he is a conman.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> 😂🤪Let's see, the hair color is wrong. Mine is brown. I don't have the guys eyes, I don't have a fat neck like that, and that guy doesn't look like a weight lifter. I am. Oh, and I'm much older. As always, you get everything wrong.


You said "China did everything right" the rest is semantics.


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> 😂🤪Let's see, the hair color is wrong. Mine is brown. I don't have the guys eyes, I don't have a fat neck like that, and that guy doesn't look like a weight lifter. I am. Oh, and I'm much older. As always, you get everything wrong.


Not as wrong as Maricopa County.





						Because He Said So
					

How is an audit illegal? You cannot answer, can you?  So, certifications of the election were stamped. Does that make them illegal too? What you see is evidence the election was fraudulent because of the laws clearly broken and you cannot handle it. :auiqs.jpg: :auiqs.jpg: :auiqs.jpg:  You are...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You said "China did everything right" the rest is semantics.


Your mental handicap, not mine. I could give two shits one way or the other.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Your mental handicap, not mine. I could give two shits one way or the other.


You mean you could not give two shits one way or another. Stupid old foreigner. Where do you sit? Hmmmm? 100% its not in America.


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> Not as wrong as Maricopa County.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because He Said So
> 
> 
> How is an audit illegal? You cannot answer, can you?  So, certifications of the election were stamped. Does that make them illegal too? What you see is evidence the election was fraudulent because of the laws clearly broken and you cannot handle it. :auiqs.jpg: :auiqs.jpg: :auiqs.jpg:  You are...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com


Yea, you've got something there. Azog and Maricopa county are definitely both wrong.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You mean you could not give two shits one way or another. Stupid old foreigner. Where do you sit? Hmmmm? 100% its not in America.


That's your mental hang up, not mine. Still couldn't give two shits. Other or another.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You said "China did everything right" the rest is semantics.


Ok, this is odd... a forum search for *BWK* saying, *"China did everything right,"* proves BWK never said that quote. So what exactly did he say, ShortBus, that your defective brain paraphrased it into, _"China did everything right?"_ My guess is you totally fucked that one up too.


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> Yea, you've got something there. Azog and Maricopa county are definitely both wrong.


Maricopa county violated election law and I have proven it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> That's your mental hang up, not mine. Still couldn't give two shits. Other or another.



Then tell playtime and me where you sit.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Ok, this is odd... a forum search for *BWK* saying, *"China did everything right,"* proves BWK never said that quote. So what exactly did he say, ShortBus, that your defective brain paraphrased it into, _"China did everything right?"_ My guess is you totally fucked that one up too.


He deleted it. Ask the Mods. If they find it, you leave this board forever. Deal?

YES or No?

Step up motherfucker


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He deleted it. Ask the Mods. If they find it, you leave this board forever. Deal?
> 
> YES or No?
> 
> Step up motherfucker


Nah, you lied.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Nah, you lied.







__





						South Dakota Resisted Shutdown, Now It's a Hotspot
					

He said if you have had it you have immunity although we need to study more  Nah, sorry, not buying that. He literally just said 3 days ago that not everyone who has had it has detectable levels on antibodies, and that they couldn't be sure who among those with antibodies has immunity and who...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				





COWARD and he deleted his initial post. You have no balls, Fido.


----------



## Lastamender

AzogtheDefiler said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Dakota Resisted Shutdown, Now It's a Hotspot
> 
> 
> He said if you have had it you have immunity although we need to study more  Nah, sorry, not buying that. He literally just said 3 days ago that not everyone who has had it has detectable levels on antibodies, and that they couldn't be sure who among those with antibodies has immunity and who...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COWARD and he deleted his initial post. You have no balls, Fido.
> 
> View attachment 598884


Bye Faun.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Dakota Resisted Shutdown, Now It's a Hotspot
> 
> 
> He said if you have had it you have immunity although we need to study more  Nah, sorry, not buying that. He literally just said 3 days ago that not everyone who has had it has detectable levels on antibodies, and that they couldn't be sure who among those with antibodies has immunity and who...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COWARD and he deleted his initial post. You have no balls, Fido.
> 
> View attachment 598884


LOL

That's "in their response."

You lie, ShortBus.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Bye Faun.


Bye FruitLoops.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> That's "in their response."
> 
> You lie, ShortBus.


Nope. He said it. So will you put up or shut up, dickhead? Come on, Fido. Are you going to be a bitch? Welshy....ha ha ha


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Bye FruitLoops.


You are a coward. Take me up on the bet. And I'll have a MOD fish it out. Come on.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Bye FruitLoops.


Time for you to go. Don't be a welsher. Bye.


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> Troll!


I know you are but what am I


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. He said it. So will you put up or shut up, dickhead? Come on, Fido. Are you going to be a bitch? Welshy....ha ha ha


You lied, ShortBus. Here he is, pointing out you lied then. And I notice then you never accused him of deleting his post...



BWK said:


> _Oh, and by the way pos liar, I said China did everything right in their response." I never said they "did everything right." That's another lie by you._



... and was your response to that something along the lines of, _you deleted that post_? No, it was just you repeating your lie again. I also note that a quote from BWK saying, "China did everything right," doesn't appear in anyone else's post either, which would appear in other posters' posts had anyone quoted him; even if he had said that but deleted it.

You're a retard AND a liar, ShortBus. How pathetic.


----------



## Maxnovax

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Are these the creatures who said "China did everything right" as BWK did?
> 
> He and Maxnovax are two sides of the same coin.


Did you guys learn that you should be more nationalist? It would be good for you


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Time for you to go. Don't be a welsher. Bye.


Oh? On what did I welsh, FruitLoops?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> You lied, ShortBus. Here he is, pointing out you lied then. And I notice then you never accused him of deleting his post...
> 
> ​
> ... and was your response to that something along the lines of, _you deleted that post_? No, it was just you repeating your lie again. I also note that a quote from BWK saying, "China did everything right," doesn't appear in anyone else's post either, which would appear in other posters' posts had anyone quoted him; even if he had said that but deleted it.
> 
> You're a retard AND a liar, ShortBus. How pathetic.


Pussy. Take the challenge and I ll have a MOD pull his deleted post.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Maxnovax said:


> Did you guys learn that you should be more nationalist? It would be good for you


I am Logical. Nationalist is fucking insane. America first is great. America only is not.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pussy. Take the challenge and I ll have a MOD pull his deleted post.


What's in it for me to take your challenge, ShortBus?


----------



## Maxnovax

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I am Logical. Nationalist is fucking insane. America first is great. America only is not.


So you didn’t learn your lesson in Germany


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> What's in it for me to take your challenge, ShortBus?


LOL you’re so confident. Why not just man up, Fido? Pussy.

Funny his quote is in my siggy and yet no one has made me remove it. Why? Come on pussy. Take the challenge.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Maxnovax said:


> So you didn’t learn your lesson in Germany


I did. Believe me. You can come to Boston and find out just how well.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> LOL you’re so confident. Why not just man up, Fido? Pussy.
> 
> Funny his quote is in my siggy and yet no one has made me remove it. Why? Come on pussy. Take the challenge.


You didn't answer my question, ShortBus.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> You didn't answer my question, ShortBus.


I did. Your pride. Pussy. You said I lied. I ll gladly engage the mods. But if it’s truthful you fuck off and leave this site forever.


----------



## Maxnovax

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I did. Believe me. You can come to Boston and find out just how well.


Address?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I did. Your pride. Pussy. You said I lied. I ll gladly engage the mods. But if it’s truthful you fuck off and leave this site forever.


You're lying again, ShortBus. 

My question wasn't, _why is his [fake] quote in your signature_; it was, _*what's in it for me to take your challenge?*_

So?


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Time for you to go. Don't be a welsher. Bye.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? On what did I welsh, FruitLoops?
Click to expand...

_<crickets>_


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> _<crickets>_


Read the posts and figure it out Assflap.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Read the posts and figure it out Assflap.


There's no such post for me to read. That's why you can't quote me. I made no bet with anyone, nor would I since I've seen too many of you rightards welsh on bets.

cc: Liability, IlarMeilyr, BackAgain


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> There's no such post for me to read. That's why you can't quote me. I made no bet with anyone, nor would I since I've seen too many of you rightards welsh on bets.
> 
> cc: Liability, IlarMeilyr, BackAgain


Do you count cheating. Propaganda media?


----------



## koshergrl

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I did. Your pride. Pussy. You said I lied. I ll gladly engage the mods. But if it’s truthful you fuck off and leave this site forever.


That won't happen. 
You say he's dishonest, if so, he isn't going to honor a deal.


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> Maricopa county violated election law and I have proven it.


Not with illegal audits you haven't.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. He said it. So will you put up or shut up, dickhead? Come on, Fido. Are you going to be a bitch? Welshy....ha ha ha


"China did everything right in its response to this pandemic", is not the same thing as your lying quote of "China did everything right." You just told on yourself.       What a fucking idiot. You go and drag up an old post that doesn't say what you've been saying all this time.  Folks, this is what real stupid looks like right here. Man, get your lying ass out of here.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> You lied, ShortBus. Here he is, pointing out you lied then. And I notice then you never accused him of deleting his post...
> 
> ​
> ... and was your response to that something along the lines of, _you deleted that post_? No, it was just you repeating your lie again. I also note that a quote from BWK saying, "China did everything right," doesn't appear in anyone else's post either, which would appear in other posters' posts had anyone quoted him; even if he had said that but deleted it.
> 
> You're a retard AND a liar, ShortBus. How pathetic.


This is what he read, and what I posted two years ago; *"China did everything right in its response to this pandemic"  *This idiot doesn't have the brain power to know the difference between that, and his lying quote of "China did everything right." 

How in the hell would anyone know "China does everything right", when probably no one who lives in China knows everything China does themselves? China is the most secretive country in the world. The analogy is ludicrous, and Azog has a serious mental disorder.


----------



## Leo123

Otis Mayfield said:


> You had a massive group of people who would do anything to get rid of trump.
> 
> They voted.
> 
> And trump supporters turned out in droves to try to save trump.
> 
> So there was a high turnout.
> 
> Same thing happened in New Orleans mayor race a few years ago. Super high turnout. Why? David Duke, the KKK guy ran for mayor as did a convicted felon.
> 
> Huge press coverage, some of it international.
> 
> Same thing happened trump versus Joe. There was a lot of publicity. Voters felt like they were taking part in something historic.


No, there was not an overwhelming mandate to get rid of Trump.  The election results were hair thin and Biden barely won probably because of swing States changing voting laws.


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> Not with illegal audits you haven't.


What illegal audit?


----------



## Dadoalex

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Perhaps yours is?


Nope.
Just you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> "China did everything right in its response to this pandemic", is not the same thing as your lying quote of "China did everything right." You just told on yourself.       What a fucking idiot. You go and drag up an old post that doesn't say what you've been saying all this time.  Folks, this is what real stupid looks like right here. Man, get your lying ass out of here.


So you admit you said it. Thanks for playing. The pandemic they created.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dadoalex said:


> Nope.
> Just you.


You complain a lot


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you admit you said it. Thanks for playing. The pandemic they created.


Lying again, ShortBus. 

How sad.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Lying again, ShortBus.
> 
> How sad.


How am I lying? He literally said China did everything right? Quote. Fuck you, Fido. You leftist fat fuck.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> How am I lying? He literally said China did everything right? Quote. Fuck you, Fido. You leftist fat fuck.


LOL

Poor ShortBus,  YOU said "China did everything right"

You should now flog yourself.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you admit you said it. Thanks for playing. The pandemic they created.


Dude, get mental help.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Poor ShortBus,  YOU said "China did everything right"
> 
> You should now flog yourself.


OCD ridden pussy. I live in your empty deranged head, Fido.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Dude, get mental help.


Dude why can’t you admit you’re not an American? Pretty easy. Why so shy? Coward.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OCD ridden pussy. I live in your empty deranged head, Fido.


Spits someone who crowed, "China did everything right"


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Spits someone who crowed, "China did everything right"


Pussy. That’s what he said. Period. End of story. You are a mentally ill leftist. At least you were honest enough to finally admit that, Fido. Good first step, butt sniffer.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pussy. That’s what he said. Period. End of story. You are a mentally ill leftist. At least you were honest enough to finally admit that, Fido. Good first step, butt sniffer.


Stop lying ShortBus, I just quoted *you* saying it.


----------



## candycorn

Faun said:


> Lying again, ShortBus.
> 
> How sad.





AzogtheDefiler said:


> It’s not a lie if he believes it


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You may punch me then...I do not believe he is a conman.



sooooooooooooo.............  he never defrauded his 'students'  that were enrolled in his sham 'university'?

sooooooooooooo...........  he never ADMITTED to 19 counts of fraud in stealing from his sham 'charity' ?

sooooooooooooo...........  he never defrauded the cities he took his campaign & rallies to by not paying the bills they gave him for extra police/security etc?

c'mon, now -  get real.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Then tell playtime and me where you sit.



damn it, zog -  i'm not getting in the middle of this.  but i will admit, it's fun watching the battle!


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you admit you said it. Thanks for playing. The pandemic they created.


Oh, okay, glad you admitted I included "pandemic", which changes the entire meaning of the sentence. LOL!


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dude why can’t you admit you’re not an American? Pretty easy. Why so shy? Coward.


Why would I when I am an American? However, ironically, while you are asking, my two adult children just got back from D.C with their duel citizenship papers from a country in South America where my wife is from, so I am the only one in the family who has only one citizenship, and I was born here at Duke Hospital in Durham North Carolina. And my mother was the head nurse in that Hospital, at the time. Are you familiar with Duke University, along with their medical facilities? LOL! I'd say that makes me an "American" wouldn't you?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Stop lying ShortBus, I just quoted *you* saying it.


Quoted me quoting him, Fido


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> sooooooooooooo.............  he never defrauded his 'students'  that were enrolled in his sham 'university'?
> 
> sooooooooooooo...........  he never ADMITTED to 19 counts of fraud in stealing from his sham 'charity' ?
> 
> sooooooooooooo...........  he never defrauded the cities he took his campaign & rallies to by not paying the bills they gave him for extra police/security etc?
> 
> c'mon, now -  get real.


Correct. He is not a conman.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Oh, okay, glad you admitted I included "pandemic", which changes the entire meaning of the sentence. LOL!


So you did say “China did everything right” and you’re not an American? Yes or no?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Quoted me quoting him, Fido


I'm doing exactly the same thing you're doing. Selectively plucking words from a quote.  Why do you think it's OK for you to do that but not for me?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Why would I when I am an American? However, ironically, while you are asking, my two adult children just got back from D.C with their duel citizenship papers from a country in South America where my wife is from, so I am the only one in the family who has only one citizenship, and I was born here at Duke Hospital in Durham North Carolina. And my mother was the head nurse in that Hospital, at the time. Are you familiar with Duke University, along with their medical facilities? LOL! I'd say that makes me an "American" wouldn't you?


Since I went there, I am familiar with it. However, your entire post is a lie. Your prior posts reveal that, which you subsequently deleted. At least unlike, Fido, you admit you’re an old man. Fido is at best in his late 50s and won’t admit that. You’re not an American but I finally have you on record as being a liar. You said “China did everything right” you also said “China did a great job”. How is that possible when they are responsible for the pandemic and then keeping it secret while sending infected people into Italy? You are a deranged foreigner.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> I'm doing exactly the same thing you're doing. Selectively plucking words from a quote.  Why do you think it's OK for you to do that but not for me?


Because it wasn’t selective with BWK he went on a defensive rant on China and then deleted the post. He also alluded to me as “you Americans”…but you do you, Faun . You at least admitted you’re a leftist. Now all you need to do is admit you’re in your late 50s at best. My guess is you’re 63.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Since I went there, I am familiar with it. However, your entire post is a lie. Your prior posts reveal that, which you subsequently deleted. At least unlike, Fido, you admit you’re an old man. Fido is at best in his late 50s and won’t admit that. You’re not an American but I finally have you on record as being a liar. You said “China did everything right” you also said “China did a great job”. How is that possible when they are responsible for the pandemic and then keeping it secret while sending infected people into Italy? You are a deranged foreigner.


But you too said, "China did everything right." I quoted you. So why are you bitching about others, ShortBus?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Because it wasn’t selective with BWK he went on a defensive rant on China and then deleted the post. He also alluded to me as “you Americans”…but you do you, Faun . You at least admitted you’re a leftist. Now all you need to do is admit you’re in your late 50s at best. My guess is you’re 63.


Of course it was selective. He actually said, _"China did everything right in its response to this pandemic."_

Then you *selectively* plucked _"China did everything right"_ from that quote, *selectively* cut out, _"in its response to this pandemic,"_ which entirely altered the context of what he said; and now I see you've been hocking him for almost 2 years over you misquoting him. Your obsessions are sick, ShortBus. You should seek professional help.

Meanwhile, I just did what you did. Yes, you said, _"China did everything right,"_ [mis]quoting BWK. So I did what you did and *selectively* plucked _"China did everything right"_ to show you too said, _"China did everything right,"_ while *selectively* cutting out the rest.

Context matters. See how that works, putz?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Of course it was selective. He actually said, _"China did everything right in its response to this pandemic."_
> 
> Then you *selectively* plucked _"China did everything right"_ from that quote, *selectively* cut out, _"in its response to this pandemic,"_ which entirely altered the context of what he said; and now I see you've been hocking him for almost 2 years over you misquoting him. Your obsessions are sick, ShortBus. You should seek professional help.
> 
> Meanwhile, I just did what you did. Yes, you said, _"China did everything right,"_ [mis]quoting BWK. So I did what you did and *selectively* plucked _"China did everything right"_ to show you too said, _"China did everything right,"_ while *selectively* cutting out the rest.
> 
> Context matters. See how that works, putz?


Your OCD is off the charts. Guess you didn’t. Read my post.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Of course it was selective. He actually said, _"China did everything right in its response to this pandemic."_
> 
> Then you *selectively* plucked _"China did everything right"_ from that quote, *selectively* cut out, _"in its response to this pandemic,"_ which entirely altered the context of what he said; and now I see you've been hocking him for almost 2 years over you misquoting him. Your obsessions are sick, ShortBus. You should seek professional help.
> 
> Meanwhile, I just did what you did. Yes, you said, _"China did everything right,"_ [mis]quoting BWK. So I did what you did and *selectively* plucked _"China did everything right"_ to show you too said, _"China did everything right,"_ while *selectively* cutting out the rest.
> 
> Context matters. See how that works, putz?


He never said “in response to the pandemic” but say he did…you agree with that too? LOL

Are you ever not a complete old fool, Fido?


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He never said “in response to the pandemic” but say he did…you agree with that too? LOL
> 
> Are you ever not a complete old fool, Fido?


You lie, ShortBus. Sucks to be you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> You lie, ShortBus. Sucks to be you.


You didn't answer the question, Fido. Guess you surrender again, eh 63 yr coder?


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> Of course it was selective. He actually said, _"China did everything right in its response to this pandemic."_
> 
> Then you *selectively* plucked _"China did everything right"_ from that quote, *selectively* cut out, _"in its response to this pandemic,"_ which entirely altered the context of what he said; and now I see you've been hocking him for almost 2 years over you misquoting him. Your obsessions are sick, ShortBus. You should seek professional help.
> 
> Meanwhile, I just did what you did. Yes, you said, _"China did everything right,"_ [mis]quoting BWK. So I did what you did and *selectively* plucked _"China did everything right"_ to show you too said, _"China did everything right,"_ while *selectively* cutting out the rest.
> 
> Context matters. See how that works, putz?


He just clogs up threads with his mental derangement. He has issues. Serious ones. You could read a thousand of his last posts, and not one of them would be relevant or substantive in any way. He has a history of lies that are pathological, and he is never able to back up what he says. Which is really the game here. Clog up this forum by saying nothing, because, what else can they say? 

Let's call it what it is. Republicans on this forum are losers in every way. They are not ideologically driven by anything productive to society. They are individualists who care only for themselves. They always claim to love this country, but just the opposite is true. They think the country should love and serve them. That is the only ideology they have.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You didn't answer the question, Fido. Guess you surrender again, eh 63 yr coder?


I only got as far as your lie that he never said, _“in response to the pandemic.”_

It was the title of his thread...

_Trump is the ultimate fail for *pandemic responses*, while China did a great job._​
... and he said it right here ...

_


BWK said:



			Oh, and by the way pos liar, I said China did everything right in their response." I never said they "did everything right." That's another lie by you.
		
Click to expand...

_​


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Correct. He is not a conman.



*Definition of *_*con man*_

*: *a person who tricks other people in order to get their money *: *con artist ~ merriam webster


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> *Definition of *_*con man*_
> 
> *: *a person who tricks other people in order to get their money *: *con artist ~ merriam webster


That be the "big guy" Joe Biden....


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That be the "big guy" Joe Biden....


As always, you can't back up your statements. That's why your posts are lies.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That be the "big guy" Joe Biden....



oh i see.... & where are the court docs showing he was sued for fraud & paid out settlements even after he said he never settles like donny did?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> oh i see.... & where are the court docs showing he was sued for fraud & paid out settlements even after he said he never settles like donny did?


That time is coming...wait til after the Nov 22 election....

I miss Donny. Biden has been an utter disaster.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That time is coming...wait til after the Nov 22 election....
> 
> I miss Donny. Biden has been an utter disaster.



i find it funny to see you call him donny.

& like he always says:

'*we'll see what happens *'


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> i find it funny to see you call him donny.
> 
> & like he always says:
> 
> '*we'll see what happens *'


We will

Trump is Donny. As Biden is Joey....


----------



## Lastamender

playtime said:


> i find it funny to see you call him donny.
> 
> & like he always says:
> 
> '*we'll see what happens *'


Nothing about Biden being a disaster?


----------



## playtime

Lastamender said:


> Nothing about Biden being a disaster?



he's not.  could there be improvements-  yep.

 but is he better than donny?

oh fuck ya.


----------



## Lastamender

playtime said:


> he's not.  could there be improvements-  yep.
> 
> but is he better than donny?
> 
> oh fuck ya.


How is he not a disaster?


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> We will
> 
> Trump is Donny. As Biden is Joey....



'meh ...  ' big guy ' sounds better.

as for using the term 'donny'?  _at least i don't call him president tinkles -  or president tribblehead -  or the walking mango.... or cantaloupe caligula  anymore......................................._


----------



## Lastamender

playtime said:


> 'meh ...  ' big guy ' sounds better.
> 
> as for using the term 'donny'?  _at least i don't call him president tinkles -  or president tribblehead -  or the walking mango.... or cantaloupe caligula  anymore......................................._


"Incest Joe" has a nice ring to it.


----------



## playtime

Lastamender said:


> How is he not a disaster?



he's not a fascist who will try to stage a coup when it's time for him to leave, nor will cuddle up to the world's worst dictators & get 'love letters' because he can be manipulated by any leader who powders his fat orange ass.


----------



## playtime

Lastamender said:


> "Incest Joe" has a nice ring to it.



lol ... oh please.


----------



## Lastamender

playtime said:


> he's not a fascist who will try to stage a coup when it's time for him to leave, nor will cuddle up to the world's worst dictators & get 'love letters' because he can be manipulated by any leader who powders his fat orange ass.


What did Trump do that was fascist? Did he impose mandates? Did he arrest political enemies? Name one fascist policy of Trump's.


----------



## Lastamender

playtime said:


> lol ... oh please.


His daughters diary said he showered with a preteen. Did incest take place? It could have the daughter says she was molested but does not remember who did it. Incest Joe is a prime suspect. Those are facts. The FBI and DOJ confirmed the diary was real.


----------



## playtime

Lastamender said:


> What did Trump do that was fascist?



oh lordy...  too many to list, & so little time left b4 i gotta go.

but let me just post this:


i'm sure you can find a few things.


----------



## Lastamender

playtime said:


> oh lordy...  too many to list, & so little time left b4 i gotta go.
> 
> but let me just post this:
> 
> 
> i'm sure you can find a few things.


That is not fascist. Fail.


----------



## playtime

Lastamender said:


> His daughters diary said he showered with a preteen. Did incest take place? It could have the daughter says she was molested but does not remember who did it. Incest Joe is a prime suspect. Those are facts. The FBI and DOJ confirmed the diary was real.



uh-huh.  please post a verifiable credible unbiased link showing the FBI & DOJ confirmed it was her diary, because as many times as this has come up, & i've tried to find that 'fact' ... nothing ever proves it to be true.  

in the meantime -  shirley you can admit there are  NUMEROUS pics of donny & ivanka in less than virtuous pics AND that jeff epstein was also in a few of 'em as well.


----------



## playtime

Lastamender said:


> That is not fascist. Fail.



that speech & his planning a coup since november is the definition of fascist.


----------



## Lastamender

playtime said:


> uh-huh.  please post a verifiable credible unbiased link showing the FBI & DOJ confirmed it was her diary, because as many times as this has come up, & i've tried to find that 'fact' ... nothing ever proves it to be true.
> 
> in the meantime -  shirley you can admit there are  NUMEROUS pics of donny & ivanka in less than virtuous pics AND that jeff epstein was also in a few of 'em as well.


There are no credible or unbiased links. Where have you been?


----------



## Lastamender

playtime said:


> that speech & his planning a coup since november is the definition of fascist.


And you are the definition of idiot. Trump was and is not a fascist. The fascists are in power right now. Put your mask on and prove it.


----------



## playtime

Lastamender said:


> There are no credible or unbiased links. Where have you been?



shirley the AP, or reuters is unbiased... find one with them.

if you can.


----------



## playtime

Lastamender said:


> And you are the definition of idiot. Trump was and is not a fascist. The fascists are in power right now. Put your mask on and prove it.


----------



## Lastamender

playtime said:


> shirley the AP, or reuters is unbiased... find one with them.
> 
> if you can.


No they are not. They push the tired and ridiculous narrative Americans want to give up their rights and be ruled by corrupt overlords. That just is not true and you are a fool for thinking it is. Next.


----------



## playtime

Lastamender said:


> No they are not. They push the tired and ridiculous narrative Americans want to give up their rights and be ruled by corrupt overlords. That just is not true and you are a fool for thinking it is. Next.



Associated Press​Last updated on September 19th, 2021 at 10:33 am





LEAST BIASED​These sources have minimal bias and use very few loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by appealing to emotion or stereotypes).  The reporting is factual and usually sourced.  These are the most credible media sources.


*Overall, we rate the Associated Press borderline Left-Center Biased due to left-leaning editorializing, but Least Biased on the whole due to balanced story selection. We also rate them Very-High for factual reporting due to proper sourcing and a clean fact check record.*
Detailed Report​Bias Rating: *LEAST BIASED*
Factual Reporting: *VERY HIGH*
Country: *USA (44/180 Press Freedom)*
Media Type: *News Agency*
Traffic/Popularity: *High Traffic*
MBFC Credibility Rating: *HIGH CREDIBILITY*
Associated Press

Reuters​Last updated on June 24th, 2021 at 04:15 pm





LEAST BIASED​These sources have minimal bias and use very few loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes).  The reporting is factual and usually sourced.  These are the most credible media sources. See all Least Biases sources.


*Overall, we rate Reuters Least Biased based on objective reporting and Very High for factual reporting due to proper sourcing of information with minimal bias and a clean fact check record.*
Detailed Report​Bias Rating: *LEAST BIASED*
Factual Reporting: *VERY HIGH*
Country: *United Kingdom (34/180 Press Freedom)*
Media Type: *News Agency*
Traffic/Popularity:* High Traffic*
MBFC Credibility Rating: *HIGH CREDIBILITY*
Reuters


*next?*


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> That is not fascist. Fail.


Fascist style" – a political aesthetic of romantic symbolism, mass mobilization, a positive view of violence, and promotion of masculinity, youth, and charismatic authoritarian leadership.[27]  Just one of the many definitions that Trump embraced.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> That time is coming...wait til after the Nov 22 election....
> 
> I miss Donny. Biden has been an utter disaster.


No it isn't. Only in your Alice in Wonderland world does any of that happen.


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> That is not fascist. Fail.











						Fascism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Using these definitions, how would he not?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> 'meh ...  ' big guy ' sounds better.
> 
> as for using the term 'donny'?  _at least i don't call him president tinkles -  or president tribblehead -  or the walking mango.... or cantaloupe caligula  anymore......................................._


I like people like Trump. They are aggressive.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> No it isn't. Only in your Alice in Wonderland world does any of that happen.


If you don't have anything of value to add the shut the fuck up, old fool. How about them apples. Dick.


----------



## Faun

AzogtheDefiler said:


> If you don't have anything of value to add the shut the fuck up, old fool. How about them apples. Dick.


t r i g g e r e d

^ ^ ^ ^ ^


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> t r i g g e r e d
> 
> ^ ^ ^ ^ ^


  The lunatics around Alice have finally lost it;


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> Fascist style" – a political aesthetic of romantic symbolism, mass mobilization, a positive view of violence, and promotion of masculinity, youth, and charismatic authoritarian leadership.[27]  Just one of the many definitions that Trump embraced.


You are an idiot. That is legal.


----------



## Lastamender

playtime said:


> Associated Press​Last updated on September 19th, 2021 at 10:33 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEAST BIASED​These sources have minimal bias and use very few loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by appealing to emotion or stereotypes).  The reporting is factual and usually sourced.  These are the most credible media sources.
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate the Associated Press borderline Left-Center Biased due to left-leaning editorializing, but Least Biased on the whole due to balanced story selection. We also rate them Very-High for factual reporting due to proper sourcing and a clean fact check record.*
> Detailed Report​Bias Rating: *LEAST BIASED*
> Factual Reporting: *VERY HIGH*
> Country: *USA (44/180 Press Freedom)*
> Media Type: *News Agency*
> Traffic/Popularity: *High Traffic*
> MBFC Credibility Rating: *HIGH CREDIBILITY*
> Associated Press
> 
> Reuters​Last updated on June 24th, 2021 at 04:15 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEAST BIASED​These sources have minimal bias and use very few loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes).  The reporting is factual and usually sourced.  These are the most credible media sources. See all Least Biases sources.
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate Reuters Least Biased based on objective reporting and Very High for factual reporting due to proper sourcing of information with minimal bias and a clean fact check record.*
> Detailed Report​Bias Rating: *LEAST BIASED*
> Factual Reporting: *VERY HIGH*
> Country: *United Kingdom (34/180 Press Freedom)*
> Media Type: *News Agency*
> Traffic/Popularity:* High Traffic*
> MBFC Credibility Rating: *HIGH CREDIBILITY*
> Reuters
> 
> 
> *next?*


Those ratings are as useless as you.


----------



## Dadoalex

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You complain a lot


PUUUULLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEZZZZZEEEE!!!!!

From someone who searches the interwebs day in and out for something to whine about over and over?

BWAHAHAHAHAHA

Must be a miserable life you and your fellow walkers live.  Looking for reasons to be angry and when you can't find any, YOU MAKE THEM UP! 

A sad group indeed.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dadoalex said:


> PUUUULLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEZZZZZEEEE!!!!!
> 
> From someone who searches the interwebs day in and out for something to whine about over and over?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Must be a miserable life you and your fellow walkers live.  Looking for reasons to be angry and when you can't find any, YOU MAKE THEM UP!
> 
> A sad group indeed.


You’re still complaining. Sissy boy.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Fascism - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using these definitions, how would he not?


Fascism is the government assigning everybody their place in society...like be a janitor and stay poor.
Trump never told anyone they had limits on their education or potential while the Democraps you worship are always telling you that Whitey is causing you to be a janitor or a food server.
I know you are too emotionally invested in your anger and will click the Smiley like an idiot.


----------



## Indeependent

Dadoalex said:


> PUUUULLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEZZZZZEEEE!!!!!
> 
> From someone who searches the interwebs day in and out for something to whine about over and over?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Must be a miserable life you and your fellow walkers live.  Looking for reasons to be angry and when you can't find any, YOU MAKE THEM UP!
> 
> A sad group indeed.


Like your fellow *LibTards* don't do that...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Indeependent said:


> Fascism is the government assigning everybody their place in society...like be a janitor and stay poor.
> Trump never told anyone they had limits on their education or potential while the Democraps you worship are always telling you that Whitey is causing you to be a janitor or a food server.
> I know you are too emotionally invested in your anger and will click the Smiley like an idiot.


BWK just watch this and shut your mouth


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Fascism is the government assigning everybody their place in society...like be a janitor and stay poor.
> Trump never told anyone they had limits on their education or potential while the Democraps you worship are always telling you that Whitey is causing you to be a janitor or a food server.
> I know you are too emotionally invested in your anger and will click the Smiley like an idiot.


No limits on education?    🤪       😂 You mean like DeSantis's ideas for education? Freedom and everything?   This shit is hilarious.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK just watch this and shut your mouth


They're a bunch of radical Nazis.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> They're a bunch of radical Nazis.


Leftist playbook 101…call them Nazis. Idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> No limits on education?    🤪       😂 You mean like DeSantis's ideas for education? Freedom and everything?   This shit is hilarious.


Like China did everything right with the pandemic? By hiding its origins? LOL

You’re one deranged troll. I went to school in Durham. Fortunately your stench was long gone, dumbass leftist asshole.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Like China did everything right with the pandemic? By hiding its origins? LOL
> 
> You’re one deranged troll. I went to school in Durham. Fortunately your stench was long gone, dumbass leftist asshole.


Hiding it's origins? Maybe? And Trump hiding it calling it a hoax? Definitely! 

If I had known you were in Durham, I'd called the law on your Nazi ass. If you walked or drove on Parrish street, that road is named after my kin folks. Now I'll have to wash the   street because of your stinking ass.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Hiding it's origins? Maybe? And Trump hiding it calling it a hoax? Definitely!
> 
> If I had known you were in Durham, I'd called the law on your Nazi ass. If you walked or drove on Parrish street, that road is named after my kin folks. Now I'll have to wash the   street because of your stinking ass.


You know many Jewish Nazis? The good thing is that you’re old and won’t be around much longer. Warms my heart. Douchebag. So you admit China hid the origin. Then how did they do “everything” right? Dickhead.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> No limits on education?    🤪       😂 You mean like DeSantis's ideas for education? Freedom and everything?   This shit is hilarious.


Elaborate on educational requirements.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Those ratings are as useless as you.


Anything that doesn't comport with your delusions is useless to you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Faun said:


> Anything that doesn't comport with your delusions is useless to you.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Anything that doesn't comport with your delusions is useless to you.


That does not apply to you also? You are a jerk who does not think before he speaks. Your limitations are obvious. Assflap.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I like people like Trump. They are aggressive.



aggressively trying to cover up his bigley crimes.


----------



## playtime

Lastamender said:


> Those ratings are as useless as you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> aggressively trying to cover up his bigley crimes.


Ahhh we don't know what he flushed. Could have been box scores, post it notes, we don't know. Another leftist sham.


----------



## Lastamender

playtime said:


> View attachment 599996


What is that supposed to mean? You said nothing and you have proven less.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ahhh we don't know what he flushed. Could have been box scores, post it notes, we don't know. Another leftist sham.



okey dokey!  

1) confirmed ripped up presidential records, taped back up.

2) 15 boxes of records, etc brought down to mar a lagooooooooooo..........

3) some with the words TOP SECRET & CLASSIFIED on them.

4) POTTY GATE

& hell, i'll even throw in omarosa's claim of him chewing on some evidence for giggles....


are you a bettin' man, zogster?  cause the odds look pretty good that's it's not lookin' good for donny.


----------



## playtime

Lastamender said:


> What is that supposed to mean? You said nothing and you have proven less.



of course i did.


----------



## Lastamender

playtime said:


> of course i did.


Glad you agree.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> okey dokey!
> 
> 1) confirmed ripped up presidential records, taped back up.
> 
> 2) 15 boxes of records, etc brought down to mar a lagooooooooooo..........
> 
> 3) some with the words TOP SECRET & CLASSIFIED on them.
> 
> 4) POTTY GATE
> 
> & hell, i'll even throw in omarosa's claim of him chewing on some evidence for giggles....
> 
> 
> are you a bettin' man, zogster?  cause the odds look pretty good that's it's not lookin' good for donny.


No man. See too much MSNBC. They have no idea what it was. Donny is teflon. But I am more worried about now not 2024. Our current president is a disaster. 56% of Americans cannot name on good thing he has done in office. It would be funny if it weren’t so sad.


----------



## playtime

Lastamender said:


> Glad you agree.



yaaaaaaaaa......._ that's what i meant.
_


----------



## Lastamender

playtime said:


> yaaaaaaaaa......._ that's what i meant._


Did I take something out of context? Happens all the time.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> No man. See too much MSNBC.



i don't watch msnbc.




AzogtheDefiler said:


> They have no idea what it was.



ain't gonna find out now, either.  may not have to if the other stuff pans out, though <insertpopcornemojihere>



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Donny is teflon.



ticky tocky.



AzogtheDefiler said:


> But I am more worried about now not 2024.



me too zoggy.  



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Our current president is a disaster.



your opinion.



AzogtheDefiler said:


> 56% of Americans cannot name on good thing he has done in office.



just like the media ... in your opinion  -  is too blame for the reaction to jan 6 ... they are also to blame for a good chunk of the bad coverage of biden -  why?  he's boring AF & they want a ratings maker.



AzogtheDefiler said:


> It would be funny if it weren’t so sad.



dark comedy ..._ see: network._


----------



## playtime

Lastamender said:


> Did I take something out of context? Happens all the time.



that's the least of yer defects.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> i don't watch msnbc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ain't gonna find out now, either.  may not have to if the other stuff pans out, though <insertpopcornemojihere>
> 
> 
> 
> ticky tocky.
> 
> 
> 
> me too zoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> just like the media ... in your opinion  -  is too blame for the reaction to jan 6 ... they are also to blame for a good chunk of the bad coverage of biden -  why?  he's boring AF & they want a ratings maker.
> 
> 
> 
> dark comedy ..._ see: network._


The media is mostly pro Biden. So not sure what you mean?


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> The media is mostly pro Biden. So not sure what you mean?



not much reporting about the good stuff he's responsible for...  the infrastructure bill that passed -  really good job numbers -  & pay checks are higher... & although afghanistan was a clusterfuck -  it was always gonna be & HE finally ended it.   some of that country's frozen assets are gonna be lifted with 1/2 of the cash going to the afghani people to ease their hunger eyc & the other 1/2 for american families/victims  of 9/11.

but they sure like to push the negative numbers- i love the one about how shitty his covid response cause we still have the virus going around.  are you kidding me?


----------



## dblack

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Voting and Registration
> 
> 
> In election years, the Current Population Survey collects data on reported voting and registration, and later reports stats by turnout, age, race and origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.census.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2000​2004​2008​2012​2016​2020​Total Eligible202.6​215.7​225.5​235.2​245.5​252.3​Total Registered129.5​125.7​146.3​153.2​157.6​168.3​% of Registered64%​58%​65%​65%​64%​67%​Total Voted110.8​89.9​131.1​132.9​137.5​154.6​% of Voted55%​42%​58%​57%​56%​61%​Increase of votedNA-19%​46%​1%​3%​12%​
> 
> Are there shenanigans? IDK but here are the stats. We see a big dip in % who voted in 2004 post 2000 and a big spike in 2004 with BHO garnering strong support as the economy was in serious trouble. 46% cycle over cycle increase in pretty impressive. Note that for some reason in 2004 the % of registered voters was low too. Since then the % of registered voters has hovered in the mid 60s. Interestingly % of increase of those eligible to vote spiked by 12% in 2020 when compared to 2016 when it was just 1% and 3% in the prior years, respectively.
> 
> Does it prove there was fraud? IDK. It is interesting to see the spike however. My guess it was due to more mail in ballots and those are always prone to shenanigans.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



My thoughts are, "So what?"

What are you suggesting with all this? That more people voted because of mail-in ballots?

Maybe? I guess. But there was more at play than the mail in ballots. It was the single most contentious, bitterly-fought election in my lifetime. And it took place in the middle of a worldwide pandemic. Those factors skew the turnout so heavily, it's impossible to know what impact the broader use of mail in ballots had on the number of people who voted.

It doesn't seem surprising to me, at all, that there was a radical increase in the number of people who voted. I'd be suspicious if there wasn't. But Covid likely kept some people from the polls. Mail-in ballots mitigated that to some degree, but people were also far more motivated to vote in the past. Again, I don't see how we can tell without information we just don't have.

In any case, the bigger question is "Why does it matter if there were more votes because of mail-in  balloting?"

You seem to answer that with the bolded portion below:

"My guess it was due to more mail in ballots *and those are always prone to shenanigans.*"

But that last bit isn't supported by your statistics at all. It's just another dubious claim by Trump. One that can't be disproved. This is key to the lies of con-artists. They always "could" be true, and if the marks want to believe, they will.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> not much reporting about the good stuff he's responsible for...  the infrastructure bill that passed -  really good job numbers -  & pay checks are higher... & although afghanistan was a clusterfuck -  it was always gonna be & HE finally ended it.   some of that country's frozen assets are gonna be lifted with 1/2 of the cash going to the afghani people to ease their hunger eyc & the other 1/2 for american families/victims  of 9/11.
> 
> but they sure like to push the negative numbers- i love the one about how shitty his covid response cause we still have the virus going around.  are you kidding me?


Hold on. Sans Fox. What other main stream media is anti Biden?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

dblack said:


> My thoughts are, "So what?"
> 
> What are you suggesting with all this? That more people voted because of mail-in ballots?
> 
> Maybe? I guess. But there was more at play than the mail in ballots. It was the single most contentious, bitterly-fought election in my lifetime. And it took place in the middle of a worldwide pandemic. Those factors skew the turnout so heavily, it's impossible to know what impact the broader use of mail in ballots had on the number of people who voted.
> 
> It doesn't seem surprising to me, at all, that there was a radical increase in the number of people who voted. I'd be suspicious if there wasn't. But Covid likely kept some people from the polls. Mail-in ballots mitigated that to some degree, but people were also far more motivated to vote in the past. Again, I don't see how we can tell without information we just don't have.
> 
> In any case, the bigger question is "Why does it matter if there were more votes because of mail-in  balloting?"
> 
> You seem to answer that with the bolded portion below:
> 
> "My guess it was due to more mail in ballots *and those are always prone to shenanigans.*"
> 
> But that last bit isn't supported by your statistics at all. It's just another dubious claim by Trump. One that can't be disproved. This is key to the lies of con-artists. They always "could" be true, and if the marks want to believe, they will.


Hence it's a guess. 100%


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> okey dokey!
> 
> 1) confirmed ripped up presidential records, taped back up.
> 
> 2) 15 boxes of records, etc brought down to mar a lagooooooooooo..........
> 
> 3) some with the words TOP SECRET & CLASSIFIED on them.
> 
> 4) POTTY GATE
> 
> & hell, i'll even throw in omarosa's claim of him chewing on some evidence for giggles....
> 
> 
> are you a bettin' man, zogster?  cause the odds look pretty good that's it's not lookin' good for donny.


How'd you get through the last six years of it not looking too good for the Trumpster?

LOL


----------



## Dadoalex

Indeependent said:


> Like your fellow *LibTards* don't do that...


Nope.

Only you guys.

And it must be a terrible existence.

I'd feel sorry for you but...

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hold on. Sans Fox. What other main stream media is anti Biden?



i didn't say 'anti biden' ... i said pro ratings.  they loooooooooved donny because he was ratings gold with all the childish, dangerous 'exciting'  news cycles 24/7.  people don't tune in like they did because biden is just chugging along, not making headline chaos news & they want that back.


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> How'd you get through the last six years of it not looking too good for the Trumpster?
> 
> LOL



uh... what?  can you elaborate?


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> uh... what?  can you elaborate?


Where you been since 2016?
Seriously, you must have had multiple episodes of TDS like you still are exhibiting here. 
Hard to beleive you survived Mueller, the Ukraine phone call, pee pee gate, two failed impeachments.....what else did I miss?
You missed all the anti-Trump fun since then?


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> Where you been since 2016?
> Seriously, you must have had multiple episodes of TDS like you still are exhibiting here.
> Hard to beleive you survived Mueller, the Ukraine phone call, pee pee gate, two failed impeachments.....what else did I miss?
> You missed all the anti-Trump fun since then?



well perhaps next time you might try to post without using trumphumperspeak.

lol ... ' TDS' ....  right.  where you been since 2017?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Delldude said:


> How'd you get through the last six years of it not looking too good for the Trumpster?
> 
> LOL


Huh?


----------



## Turtlesoup

BWK said:


> You are such a coward. The BLM riots, that were mostly peaceful, has nothing to do with Trump recruiting foot soldiers to overthrow this election, and my right as a citizen for my vote to count. He tried to take down a Democratic Republic. And you are trying to compare BLM to that? Damn son, your priorities are too fucked up.


Mostly Peaceful RIOTS?  BWAHAHAH


----------



## Delldude

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Huh?


Wasn't that the mantra from the left since 2016 with Trump and all the 'misinformation' proffered by the left, before, during and now after His presidency?


----------



## BWK

Turtlesoup said:


> Mostly Peaceful RIOTS?  BWAHAHAH











						93% of Black Lives Matter Protests Have Been Peaceful, New Report Finds
					

The Armed Conflict Location & Event Data Project analyzed more than 7,750 BLM demonstrations in all 50 states and D.C.




					time.com


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ahhh we don't know what he flushed. Could have been box scores, post it notes, we don't know. Another leftist sham.


Right, while his staff was using scotch tape to put back together his torn up documents. A real Leftist sham. What an idiot. And Trump wants to talk about Hillary's private emails.    🤪     😂


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> No man. See too much MSNBC. They have no idea what it was. Donny is teflon. But I am more worried about now not 2024. Our current president is a disaster. 56% of Americans cannot name on good thing he has done in office. It would be funny if it weren’t so sad.


"What about Biden."


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Right, while his staff was using scotch tape to put back together his torn up documents. A real Leftist sham. What an idiot. And Trump wants to talk about Hillary's private emails.    🤪     😂


More TDS from a feeble old man. You don’t have much time left on this planet, why are you wasting it on this message board? Tick tock.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> No man. See too much MSNBC. They have no idea what it was. Donny is teflon. But I am more worried about now not 2024. Our current president is a disaster. 56% of Americans cannot name on good thing he has done in office. It would be funny if it weren’t so sad.


Didn't you want to find out what was in Hillary's emails? They've already found classified material at Mara logo you dumb fuck.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> "What about Biden."


Fail


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> More TDS from a feeble old man. You don’t have much time left on this planet, why are you wasting it on this message board? Tick tock.


TDS my ass. This shit is a thousand tomes worse than Hillary you dumb ass. The TDS excuse only works for losers like you.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Fail


"What about ism's!" What else are you going to pedal right? LOL!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> TDS my ass. This shit is a thousand tomes worse than Hillary you dumb ass. The TDS excuse only works for losers like you.


Dumbass is one word. Trump triggers you and your fellow leftists like no other. For that he will always have my support. You are a bitter and unsuccessful old man. A pathetic loser.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> "What about ism's!" What else are you going to pedal right? LOL!


56% cannot name one positive deed that Biden has accomplished. That’s your guy. Losers are drawn to losers.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Delldude said:


> Wasn't that the mantra from the left since 2016 with Trump and all the 'misinformation' proffered by the left, before, during and now after His presidency?


To me leftists are pathetic, easily offended, pussies who have never been in a real fight. Their opinions are irrelevant or were until they started impacting my kids directly. So now I am involved and I am not going to just sit there and shut my mouth any longer.


----------



## playtime

BWK said:


> Right, while his staff was using scotch tape to put back together his torn up documents. A real Leftist sham. What an idiot. And Trump wants to talk about Hillary's private emails.    🤪     😂


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


>


Honest question. Was Joseph Stalin a good guy? Good person? Yes or no.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Didn't you want to find out what was in Hillary's emails? They've already found classified material at Mara logo you dumb fuck.


What classified material? What are you talking about? HRC deleted 33k emails and bleached her server and then smashed 15 blackberries. What did Trump do? Flush post it notes? Lol

You are a deranged, feeble old man.


----------



## playtime

BWK said:


> Didn't you want to find out what was in Hillary's emails? They've already found classified material at Mara logo you dumb fuck.



Hillary Clinton Touts 'But Her Emails' Merch amid Reports Trump Tore Up Important Files​By Janine HenniFebruary 08, 2022 09:09 AM
FBTweetMore





CREDIT: AMY SUSSMAN/GETTY IMAGES; ONWARD TOGETHER

Is Hillary Clinton having a laugh?
The former Secretary of State, 74, tweeted a link Monday to merchandise she inspired with the tagline "but her emails" – a jab at former President Donald Trump.
"Take a sip from your new mug as you read the news...," Clinton wrote, posting the headline from _The Washington Post's_ recent deep dive into Trump's reported paper-shredding, along with a "but her emails" mug.

Hillary Clinton Touts 'But Her Emails' Merch amid Reports Trump Tore Up Important Files


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Elaborate on educational requirements.


What about true history like it's always been taught? Or would you rather lie to the kids and pretend you care about their feelings?


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Honest question. Was Joseph Stalin a good guy? Good person? Yes or no.





welllllll, i can't say i have ever heard or read anything good about the dude.  you wanna tell me why you asked?


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What classified material? What are you talking about? HRC deleted 33k emails and bleached her server and then smashed 15 blackberries. What did Trump do? Flush post it notes? Lol
> 
> You are a deranged, feeble old man.


Trump Reportedly Brought Docs To Mar-a-Lago That Were Clearly Marked as Classified  Feeble is when people become detached to the world around them. And reality, the truth,  accuracy, no longer enter into their world. You obviously have had that from the beginning.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> welllllll, i can't say i have ever heard or read anything good about the dude.  you wanna tell me why you asked?


Answer is no. He was a horrible person. But the UK and US formed an alliance with him in WW2 anyway. I know Trump is no angel but he triggers leftists who have made life miserable for my kids, like no other. So I will support him for that reason. Leftists and their stupid shit of mask mandates, vaccine mandates, defund the police, trans girls playing sports vs my kids, support for BDS. I ve had it. You want to piss me off? Fine. Trump pisses you off and losers like BWK more than anyone. The more times you post his name the more it warms my heart because I know he still lives in your heads.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Trump Reportedly Brought Docs To Mar-a-Lago That Were Clearly Marked as Classified  Feeble is when people become detached to the world around them. And reality, the truth,  accuracy, no longer enter into their world. You obviously have had that from the beginning.


“Reportedly”. Reportedly you are a fat loser with three months to live.


----------



## BWK

playtime said:


> Hillary Clinton Touts 'But Her Emails' Merch amid Reports Trump Tore Up Important Files​By Janine HenniFebruary 08, 2022 09:09 AM
> FBTweetMore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CREDIT: AMY SUSSMAN/GETTY IMAGES; ONWARD TOGETHER
> 
> Is Hillary Clinton having a laugh?
> The former Secretary of State, 74, tweeted a link Monday to merchandise she inspired with the tagline "but her emails" – a jab at former President Donald Trump.
> "Take a sip from your new mug as you read the news...," Clinton wrote, posting the headline from _The Washington Post's_ recent deep dive into Trump's reported paper-shredding, along with a "but her emails" mug.
> 
> Hillary Clinton Touts 'But Her Emails' Merch amid Reports Trump Tore Up Important Files


She must be having a blast with this shit.

 I always said from the beginning, when you crow enough about what someone else is doing without any evidence, it's a safe bet you are the one guilty of doing exactly what you accuse that person of doing. Sure enough!


----------



## Oddball




----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> “Reportedly”. Reportedly you are a fat loser with three months to live.


It shows pictures of them taking them out of there dumb ass. So it is a fact.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> She must be having a blast with this shit.
> 
> I always said from the beginning, when you crow enough about what someone else is doing without any evidence, it's a safe bet you are the one guilty of doing exactly what you accuse that person of doing. Sure enough!


Bleached servers and smashed blackberries equals “without any evidence “? You’re such a dickhead. Idiot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> It shows pictures of them taking them out of there dumb ass. So it is a fact.


Like we saw pictures of ballots being destroyed? If it’s a fact then why does your link say “reportedly”? Do you not know what that word means? Dumbass.


----------



## BWK

Oddball said:


> View attachment 600526


As always you are wrong;  *In 2020, there were 168.31 million people registered to vote in the United States. This is a significant increase from the previous election, when 153.07 million people were registered to vote.     Number of registered voters in the United States 1996-2020 | Statista*


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Answer is no. He was a horrible person. But the UK and US formed an alliance with him in WW2 anyway.



yep.  my father fought in that war.



AzogtheDefiler said:


> I know Trump is no angel but he triggers leftists who have made life miserable for my kids, like no other.



leftists, huh?  alrightyyyyyy............




AzogtheDefiler said:


> So I will support him for that reason.



sounds mature.



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Leftists and their stupid shit of mask mandates, vaccine mandates,









AzogtheDefiler said:


> I ve had it. You want to piss me off? Fine. Trump pisses you off and losers like BWK more than anyone. The more times you post his name the more it warms my heart because I know he still lives in your heads.



got that all outa yer system?

good.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> As always you are wrong;  *In 2020, there were 168.31 million people registered to vote in the United States. This is a significant increase from the previous election, when 153.07 million people were registered to vote.     Number of registered voters in the United States 1996-2020 | Statista*


Are you ever not a complete moron. That’s the first chart in my OP. Why did you post it again? You seriously are a waste of life.


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> okey dokey!
> 
> *are you a bettin' man, zogster?  cause the odds look pretty good that's it's not lookin' good for donny.*


Where could revelations about Trump records lead?​


> The Justice Department routinely receives referrals from Congress and other government agencies when those agencies come upon conduct they think might break the law.
> 
> Sometimes those referrals result in investigations and even criminal charges, *though in many other instances they do not. The Justice Department is generally not bound to take any action suggested to it by another agency.
> The Washington Post first reported* this week that the archivist asked the Justice Department to investigate the discovery of 15 boxes of White House records recovered from Trump at his Mar-a-Lago resort in Palm Beach, Florida, and that the former president had a habit in office of tearing up records both “sensitive and mundane.”
> 
> 
> *From WAPO*:
> The National Archives and Records Administration has asked the Justice Department to examine Donald Trump’s handling of White House records, sparking discussions among federal law enforcement officials about whether they should investigate the former president for a possible crime, *according to two people familiar with the matter.
> 
> AP:*
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — The Washington Post reported Wednesday that the National Archives and Records Administration has asked the Justice Department to investigate whether former President Donald Trump violated federal law in the handling of documents.
> *The Associated Press was unable to independently confirm the report.*





> But a potentially more serious issue concerns the handling of classified material. T*he Post also reported that some of the recovered documents were clearly marked as classified, including at the top secret level.*
> 
> “I think the obvious legal issue presented is whether the removal of classified information from the White House and its transport and storage at Mar-a-Lago — a place unauthorized to keep classified information — was a violation of law, and if so whether it merits criminal prosecution,” said David Laufman, who as the former head of the Justice Department’s counterintelligence section was involved in the 2016 investigation into former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton.


*WHAT DOES THE LAW SAY ABOUT THE HANDLING OF CLASSIFIED RECORDS?*


> Though prosecutors could theoretically charge an individual for extreme negligence, Justice Department prosecutions over the last century have focused on what former FBI Director James Comey described in 2016 as a “clearly intentional and willful mishandling of classified information,” indications of disloyalty to the United States, efforts to obstruct justice or the exposure of vast quantities of classified information that could suggest an intent to commit misconduct.
> 
> Comey made the statement in announcing the FBI would not recommend charging Clinton for her handling of  classified material through a private email server  she used as secretary of state in the Obama administration.
> 
> *In other words, the mere misuse of classified information does not necessarily form the basis of a prosecution.*



*HOW OFTEN DOES THE JUSTICE DEPARTMENT INVESTIGATE THESE SORT OF CASES?*



> It’s hardly unheard of for senior government officials to find themselves entangled in classified information investigations.
> 
> The most notable recent probe is the Clinton one.
> 
> In closing out the case, the FBI said 110 emails in 52 email chains were found to have contained classified information at the time they were sent and received, but officials decided against charges because *officials concluded that she had not intended to break the law.*





> This will be a key question since Trump could presumably attempt to argue that, while president, he had original classification authority and was the ultimate arbiter in determining what is classified — and what is no longer so — and that the documents in his possession had been declassified.
> 
> “I doubt that Trump or people close to him went through such a formality given what we know about the informality with which he treated official documents,” Laufman said. *“But the fact that he possessed that authority could muddy the water, potentially, for the government meeting its burden of proof in a criminal case.”*


EXPLAINER: Where could revelations about Trump records lead?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> yep.  my father fought in that war.
> 
> 
> 
> leftists, huh?  alrightyyyyyy............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds mature.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 600527
> 
> 
> 
> got that all outa yer system?
> 
> good.
> 
> View attachment 600529


My youngest had a horrible reaction to the vaccine and the mask. So you laugh but I live it.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleached servers and smashed blackberries equals “without any evidence “? You’re such a dickhead. Idiot.


You mean for private emails? You still want her in jail? And Trump? Just depends on what kind of shit you are holding in your hand right?


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Like we saw pictures of ballots being destroyed? If it’s a fact then why does your link say “reportedly”? Do you not know what that word means? Dumbass.


But you didn't see pictures of ballots destroyed because it wasn't confirmed. The pictures I showed were classified documents confirmed to be what was pulled out of the house. No one has confirmed from a reputable source about the ballots you claim.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Bleached servers and smashed blackberries equals “without any evidence “? You’re such a dickhead. Idiot.


Did you read the emails? Did anyone read them to you? Has anyone confirmed they were classified?


----------



## playtime

BWK said:


> She must be having a blast with this shit.
> 
> I always said from the beginning, when you crow enough about what someone else is doing without any evidence, it's a safe bet you are the one guilty of doing exactly what you accuse that person of doing. Sure enough!




projection is a very common tool.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> You mean for private emails? You still want her in jail? And Trump? Just depends on what kind of shit you are holding in your hand right?


Nope they weren’t private and neither were the blackberries. But you did you, idiot dumbass.


----------



## Delldude

BWK said:


> You mean for private emails? You still want her in jail? And Trump? Just depends on what kind of shit you are holding in your hand right?


AP:
In closing out the case, the FBI said 110 emails in 52 email chains were found to have contained classified information at the time they were sent and received, but officials decided against charges because *officials concluded that she had not intended to break the law.*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> But you didn't see pictures of ballots destroyed because it wasn't confirmed. The pictures I showed were classified documents confirmed to be what was pulled out of the house. No one has confirmed from a reputable source about the ballots you claim.


What does the word “reportedly” mean? Figure it out and get back to me, Dumbass.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Did you read the emails? Did anyone read them to you? Has anyone confirmed they were classified?


It has been confirmed. I mean if you don’t know this then you are an even bigger dumbass than I initially thought. And that’s impressive.


----------



## Delldude

BWK said:


> But you didn't see pictures of ballots destroyed because it wasn't confirmed. The pictures I showed were classified documents confirmed to be what was pulled out of the house. No one has confirmed from a reputable source about the ballots you claim.


Trump could argue the documents He had in His possession were declassified, as He has sole authority on classifying and declassifying.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> Did you read the emails? Did anyone read them to you? Has anyone confirmed they were classified?


Why don’t you educate yourself you old piece of filth?


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> My youngest had a horrible reaction to the vaccine



i'm sorry to hear that.  are you saying that no medication/vaccine/surgical procedure is without risks.




AzogtheDefiler said:


> and the mask.



then she should be exempt, or mitigation should be attained.  much like if a kid has a peanut allergy.



AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you laugh but I live it.



i'm not a mind reader, & yes ... you do.  there are children who are dead because of no vaccine & no mask.  are you saying those parents  must live with that?


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> Trump could argue the documents He had in His possession were declassified, as He has sole authority on classifying and declassifying.



he can argue that -  & he would lose.  he cannot arbitrarily snap  his tiny cheetos dusted fingers & it's a done deal.  there is a  procedure that has to be followed.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> i'm sorry to hear that.  are you saying that no medication/vaccine/surgical procedure is without risks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then she should be exempt, or mitigation should be attained.  much like if a kid has a peanut allergy.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not a mind reader, & yes ... you do.  there are children who are dead because of no vaccine & no mask.  are you saying those parents  must live with that?


Nope. 12 yr olds don’t die from COVID19


playtime said:


> i'm sorry to hear that.  are you saying that no medication/vaccine/surgical procedure is without risks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then she should be exempt, or mitigation should be attained.  much like if a kid has a peanut allergy.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not a mind reader, & yes ... you do.  there are children who are dead because of no vaccine & no mask.  are you saying those parents  must live with that?


A 12 yr old has a higher risk of death from the flu than COVID19. Facts. And we never had vaccine mandates for the flu. A 12 yr old isn’t at the same level of risk as a 50 yr old.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> i'm sorry to hear that.  are you saying that no medication/vaccine/surgical procedure is without risks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then she should be exempt, or mitigation should be attained.  much like if a kid has a peanut allergy.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not a mind reader, & yes ... you do.  there are children who are dead because of no vaccine & no mask.  are you saying those parents  must live with that?


And there is no exemption. The school doesn’t care. Leftists being leftists.


----------



## playtime

BWK said:


> Did you read the emails? Did anyone read them to you? Has anyone confirmed they were classified?



EVERYTHINGNEWS
OCTOBER 18, 20198:10 PMUPDATED 2 YEARS AGO
Clinton email probe finds no deliberate mishandling of classified information​
By Reuters Staff
3 MIN READ

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - A U.S. State Department investigation of Hillary Clinton’s use of a private email server while she was secretary of state has found no evidence of deliberate mishandling of classified information by department employees.


The investigation, the results of which were released on Friday by Republican U.S. Senator Chuck Grassley’s office, centered on whether Clinton, who served as the top U.S. diplomat from 2009 to 2013, jeopardized classified information by using a private email server rather than a government one.
Clinton turned over roughly 33,000 emails from her private server in 2014, and the State Department probe found “no persuasive evidence of systemic, deliberate mishandling of classified information.”
Clinton email probe finds no deliberate mishandling of classified information


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> he can argue that -  & he would lose.  he cannot arbitrarily snap  his tiny cheetos dusted fingers & it's a done deal.  there is a  procedure that has to be followed.


Odds are against you with any prosecution over the matter.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> EVERYTHINGNEWS
> OCTOBER 18, 20198:10 PMUPDATED 2 YEARS AGO
> Clinton email probe finds no deliberate mishandling of classified information​
> By Reuters Staff
> 3 MIN READ
> 
> WASHINGTON (Reuters) - A U.S. State Department investigation of Hillary Clinton’s use of a private email server while she was secretary of state has found no evidence of deliberate mishandling of classified information by department employees.
> 
> 
> The investigation, the results of which were released on Friday by Republican U.S. Senator Chuck Grassley’s office, centered on whether Clinton, who served as the top U.S. diplomat from 2009 to 2013, jeopardized classified information by using a private email server rather than a government one.
> Clinton turned over roughly 33,000 emails from her private server in 2014, and the State Department probe found “no persuasive evidence of systemic, deliberate mishandling of classified information.”
> Clinton email probe finds no deliberate mishandling of classified information



Checkmate


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. 12 yr olds don’t die from COVID19
> 
> A 12 yr old has a higher risk of death from the flu than COVID19. Facts. And we never had vaccine mandates for the flu. A 12 yr old isn’t at the same level of risk as a 50 yr old.



covid isn't the flu.

Children account for about one in five (22%) people in the US population overall, but about one in every 645 Covid-19 deaths and one in every six Covid-19 cases since the start of the pandemic.

There have been about 1,100 deaths and about 8.3 million cases among children, according to CDC data.

Children account for less than 0.2% of Covid-19 deaths in the US, according to CDC data

try to convince one of ^^^ them ^^^ parents - that it's no big deal.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> And there is no exemption. The school doesn’t care. Leftists being leftists.



okey dokey.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> covid isn't the flu.
> 
> Children account for about one in five (22%) people in the US population overall, but about one in every 645 Covid-19 deaths and one in every six Covid-19 cases since the start of the pandemic.
> 
> There have been about 1,100 deaths and about 8.3 million cases among children, according to CDC data.
> 
> Children account for less than 0.2% of Covid-19 deaths in the US, according to CDC data
> 
> try to convince one of ^^^ them ^^^ parents - that it's no big deal.





			https://www.aap.org/en/pages/2019-novel-coronavirus-covid-19-infections/children-and-covid-19-state-level-data-report/
		


It should be a choice not a mandate. And we don’t know long term effects. Like I said my youngest had issues I would not wish on my worst enemies and she isn’t the only one in her circle. But you and your ilk don’t give a fuck.


----------



## playtime

Delldude said:


> Odds are against you with any prosecution over the matter.



maybe ... maybe not.  but it seems there are slews of other things pretty much coming down on that tribbleheaded conman all at once.


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> maybe ... maybe not.  but it seems there are slews of other things pretty much coming down on that tribbleheaded conman all at once.


You need to come to the conclusion that you and your followers are being led by the nose _once again_.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> okey dokey.











						Los Angeles sheriff stripped of his enforcement power after he refused to make his staff get vaccinated despite county-wide mandate
					

Los Angeles Sheriff Alex Villanueva said he would not enforce the mandate because he feared losing a chunk of his staff.




					www.yahoo.com
				




Your people 

But you keep obsessing about Trump with waste of life dumbass BWK


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Checkmate



there's nothing there.

lol ... quite ironic.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> there's nothing there.
> 
> lol ... quite ironic.


Click the video. You can do it


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> https://www.aap.org/en/pages/2019-novel-coronavirus-covid-19-infections/children-and-covid-19-state-level-data-report/
> 
> 
> 
> It should be a choice not a mandate. And we don’t know long term effects. Like I said my youngest had issues I would not wish on my worst enemies and she isn’t the only one in her circle. But you and your ilk don’t give a fuck.



_ilk_,    huh?

why not make that *drunken *ilk, zog? you might as well burn that bridge too.

after all i said i'd buy the 1st round.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Click the video. You can do it



if i can see a video, i just might.  i am seeing nothing.  perhaps it's my pc or perhaps i'm lying....

you can call me that too.  HEY!  make that drunken liar!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> _ilk_,    huh?
> 
> why not make that *drunken *ilk, zog? you might as well burn that bridge too.
> 
> after all i said i'd buy the 1st round.


Ilk meaning mandates for all regardless if they are 80 or 10. That’s how leftists roll. The mask has become a symbol.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> if i can see a video, i just might.  i am seeing nothing.  perhaps it's my pc or perhaps i'm lying....
> 
> you can call me that too.  HEY!  make that drunken liar!



I can


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Los Angeles sheriff stripped of his enforcement power after he refused to make his staff get vaccinated despite county-wide mandate
> 
> 
> Los Angeles Sheriff Alex Villanueva said he would not enforce the mandate because he feared losing a chunk of his staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your people
> 
> But you keep obsessing about Trump with waste of life dumbass BWK



i wouldn't call it obsessing so much as wanting to put a traitorous ratfucker in prison.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I can



can what?  







call me a liar?





*hic*


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> i wouldn't call it obsessing so much as wanting to put a traitorous ratfucker in prison.


And I would not call it obsessing much when my own FUCKING kids are directly impacted. I make this personal because IT is personal. Donny triggers the left, who have negatively impacted my kids. So Donny is my ally like Stalin was our ally in WW2.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> can what?
> 
> View attachment 600549
> 
> 
> 
> call me a liar?
> 
> View attachment 600551
> 
> *hic*


I can see the video. Don't know what to tell  you. Google "Hillary Clinton smashed blackberries" and click on the CNN video. 

Enjoy


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> And I would not call it obsessing much when my own FUCKING kids are directly impacted. I make this personal because IT is personal. Donny triggers the left, who have negatively impacted my kids. So Donny is my ally like Stalin was our ally in WW2.



okey dokey.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I can see the video. Don't know what to tell  you.



how'z about -  gee, _waterbury_ ... i was wrong.  you didn't lie.

lol ... _riiiiiiiiiiight._



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Google "Hillary Clinton smashed blackberries" and click on the CNN video.
> 
> Enjoy



hmmmmm... now the question begs - are you worth the time?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> how'z about -  gee, _waterbury_ ... i was wrong.  you didn't lie.
> 
> lol ... _riiiiiiiiiiight._
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm... now the question begs - are you worth the time?


When did I say you "lied"???


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> When did I say you "lied"???







can what?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> View attachment 600562
> 
> can what?


Still not following. When did I say you lied?


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Still not following. When did I say you lied?



i said you can call me a drunken liar.

your reply was 

*' i can'*.  with or without some supposed video you posted.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Still not following. When did I say you lied?



but it really doesn't matter.  you tore into me, & that - as they say ...

is that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> but it really doesn't matter.  you tore into me, & that - as they say ...
> 
> is that.


It’s because that’s the only way I can make you understand that it is personal to me.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> It’s because that’s the only way I can make you understand that it is personal to me.



i have absolutely no doubt whatsoever 'bout that.  

just like your need to buy a gun.

& that bridge is almost burned for good... just so you know.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> i have absolutely no doubt whatsoever 'bout that.
> 
> just like your need to buy a gun.
> 
> & that bridge is almost burned for good... just so you know.


What bridge


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> What bridge



the bridge that allows for civility.  you struck a match & i smell sulfur.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> the bridge that allows for civility.  you struck a match & i smell sulfur.


Well I am not getting the gun for offense. I hope To never use it. But in terms of civility. I learned that’s impossible to achieve. Even you and I have a hard time with it.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Well I am not getting the gun for offense.



i know.  




AzogtheDefiler said:


> I hope To never use it.



i know.



AzogtheDefiler said:


> But in terms of civility. I learned that’s impossible to achieve.



apparently you have.



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Even you and I have a hard time with it.



speak for yerself.  there's only one here who's gone off the rails.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> i know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know.
> 
> 
> 
> apparently you have.
> 
> 
> 
> speak for yerself.  there's only one here who's gone off the rails.


When you ignore the facts that my own child has suffered due to unnecessary vaccine and mask mandates I do lash out. You have kids you know how it goes. She didn’t need a vaccine. 12 yr olds are not an at risk group and now I have been in the hospital with her three times because of it. Luckily we have great ones here.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> When you ignore the facts that my own child has suffered due to unnecessary vaccine and mask mandates I do lash out. You have kids you know how it goes. She didn’t need a vaccine. 12 yr olds are not an at risk group and now I have been in the hospital with her three times because of it. Luckily we have great ones here.



i am sorry -  & i do understand.  i have one kid -  & would have had him vaccinated if he was younger.  why?  because if it mandated, then it's mandated, just like other vaccines are for school -  the military -  certain jobs.

there surely have been side effects or worse with the MMR, or whooping cough, or DPT.  i never said there shouldn't be exemptions, did i?  why wouldn't i?  i would absolutely support that.

masking up is a differant matter....  it doesn't 'harm' kids emotionally -  at least not like active shooter drills would.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> i am sorry -  & i do understand.  i have one kid -  & would have had him vaccinated if he was younger.  why?  because if it mandated, then it's mandated, just like other vaccines are for school -  the military -  certain jobs.
> 
> there surely have been side effects or worse with the MMR, or whooping cough, or DPT.  i never said there shouldn't be exemptions, did i?  why wouldn't i?  i would absolutely support that.
> 
> masking up is a differant matter....  it doesn't 'harm' kids emotionally -  at least not like active shooter drills would.


Masks have caused significant mental health uprising. 50% increase in young women. Masks are fine but wearing them while playing physical sports is abuse. I state again that kids don’t need vaccines from COVID and neither do young adults. Protect the elderly and those who are immuno compromised. One of her teammates got a clot in her calf. Out for the year. Why? Vaccine.


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Masks have caused significant mental health uprising. 50% increase in young women. Masks are fine but wearing them while playing physical sports is abuse. I state again that kids don’t need vaccines from COVID and neither do young adults. Protect the elderly and those who are immuno compromised. One of her teammates got a clot in her calf. Out for the year. Why? Vaccine.



i went back a bit to check & yes- i said she should be exempt from the vaccine.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

playtime said:


> i went back a bit to check & yes- i said she should be exempt from the vaccine.


Should but isn’t and why? So that leftists in MA can show that they control people. No other reasons. Blue states view masks and mandates as a big FU to Republicans. Political statements that damage by kids anger me. Hence I support Trump, who angers those that anger me.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> What about true history like it's always been taught? Or would you rather lie to the kids and pretend you care about their feelings?


Has feeling sorry for yourself worked out?
Have crime ridden school districts produced a generation of successful minorities?
The answer to the above 2 questions is no.

Are you mentally ill?
The answer to the above question is yes.


----------



## Indeependent

Dadoalex said:


> Nope.
> 
> Only you guys.
> 
> And it must be a terrible existence.
> 
> I'd feel sorry for you but...
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I see your fellow BLMer BWK gave you the Thumbs up!


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Has feeling sorry for yourself worked out?
> Have crime ridden school districts produced a generation of successful minorities?
> The answer to the above 2 questions is no.
> 
> Are you mentally ill?
> The answer to the above question is yes.


We'll, lies never work, nor will they ever work. You are on the wrong side of history.


----------



## BWK

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope they weren’t private and neither were the blackberries. But you did you, idiot dumbass.


How do you know they weren't private if they are missing?


----------



## BWK

Delldude said:


> AP:
> In closing out the case, the FBI said 110 emails in 52 email chains were found to have contained classified information at the time they were sent and received, but officials decided against charges because *officials concluded that she had not intended to break the law.*


And Trump the toilet man?


----------



## Dadoalex

Indeependent said:


> I see your fellow BLMer BWK gave you the Thumbs up!


Not a BLM member.
Though I do support their work
BUUUUUT
Always refreshing to see you update your membership in Racists-R-US in a completely irrelevant post.


----------



## Indeependent

Dadoalex said:


> Not a BLM member.
> Though I do support their work
> BUUUUUT
> Always refreshing to see you update your membership in Racists-R-US in a completely irrelevant post.


BLM killed some Black folk but that didn't make a difference to a dolt like you.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> We'll, lies never work, nor will they ever work. You are on the wrong side of history.


Is that why 50 years of anger have gained nothing for you?
Of course I forget that you're a multi-multi-multi-multi-multi-multi-millionaire.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> How do you know they weren't private if they are missing?


LOL

Is that a serious question?


----------



## playtime

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Should but isn’t and why?  So that leftists in MA can show that they control people. No other reasons.



mmmmm....  a pretty persuasive argument can be said about rightists as well, depending on the circumstances.





AzogtheDefiler said:


> Blue states view masks and mandates as a big FU to Republicans.



sure.. that's the reason.  red states view no masks/mandates as a big FU to (D)s ... particularly biden. _ FJB anyone? _



AzogtheDefiler said:


> Political statements that damage by kids anger me. Hence I support Trump, who angers those that anger me.



okey dokey, that is obvious.  i think we're thru now.


----------



## Bernhard

It was almost stolen by an incumbent President who was diselected, but instead of accepting defeat, rallied up a mob to storm the Capitol and murder the elected officials in an attempted coup.

It was really close. But prepare for 2024. Republicans no longer believe in freedom or the Constitution. They no longer believe in free elections and will not accept any election result when they don't win.


----------



## Delldude

playtime said:


> mmmmm....  a pretty persuasive argument can be said about rightists as well, depending on the circumstances.
> 
> *sure.. that's the reason.  red states view no masks/mandates as a big FU to (D)s .*.. particularly biden. _ FJB anyone? _
> 
> okey dokey, that is obvious.  i think we're thru now.


And suddenly, right before the mid term primaries, blue states dropping mask mandates, claiming they are 'now' following the science. Looks more like they're following the polling.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Is that why 50 years of anger have gained nothing for you?
> Of course I forget that you're a multi-multi-multi-multi-multi-multi-millionaire.


"50 years of anger?" LOL! If I were black it would be 400.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> "50 years of anger?" LOL! If I were black it would be 400.


You're JoeB's twin!

Now explain, ad hominem free, why you're angry.


----------



## BWK

Delldude said:


> And suddenly, right before the mid term primaries, blue states dropping mask mandates, claiming they are 'now' following the science. Looks more like they're following the polling.


Not hardly! When you have a third of the country who are Trump cultists worrying about their freedoms as opposed to human life, it doesn't make sense to continue promoting masks. It comes down to natural selection. And as long as the cultists of the world are around, natural selection is the only remedy. 

But here's the thing, if you aren't going to wear the masks, get vaccinated, and get the boosters, don't clog up the hospitals when you get sick with Covid. No one wants to see your pussy asses show up there. To hell with you mfs.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> You're JoeB's twin!
> 
> Now explain, ad hominem free, why you're angry.


It's been explained about 5000 times by me alone. If you haven't picked up on it by now, you never will.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> It's been explained about 5000 times by me alone. If you haven't picked up on it by now, you never will.


You have explained nothing.
If you think you have explained your anger then you are either stupid beyond repair or need a psychiatrist.


----------



## Delldude

BWK said:


> "50 years of anger?" LOL! If I were black it would be 400.


If you were a Jew, it would be 3464 years.....LOL...?


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> "50 years of anger?" LOL! If I were black it would be 400.


I accept the fact that Blacks should be angry at their good for nothing parents that sold them to White Dutch Slave Traders.


----------



## Delldude

BWK said:


> Not hardly! When you have a third of the country who are Trump cultists worrying about their freedoms as opposed to human life, it doesn't make sense to continue promoting masks. It comes down to natural selection. And as long as the cultists of the world are around, natural selection is the only remedy.
> 
> But here's the thing, if you aren't going to wear the masks, get vaccinated, and get the boosters, don't clog up the hospitals when you get sick with Covid. No one wants to see your pussy asses show up there. To hell with you mfs.


Dem internal polling showing ALL voters tired of their crap.

Wake up. They just love people like you.



> The Democratic Party's political warriors are evidently soiling their armor over their most recent round of internal polls. Not only are they abruptly repealing the very mask mandates they recently reimposed on their voters *(mandates they insisted until just five minutes ago were scientifically necessary to prevent mankind from perishing)*, but now they are doing something that would normally cause Democrats to break out in hives: They are offering a massive tax break that benefits the fossil fuel industry.
> 
> Sens. Mark Kelly of Arizona and Maggie Hassan of New Hampshire* (both of whom face reelection and have job disapproval ratings higher than their approval ratings) *are now floating the idea of a gas tax holiday.* It would begin now and last until they are safely reelected — sorry, until Jan. 1, 2023.*
> 
> This has to be just about *the most transparently desperate gimmick in recent political history*. It demonstrates not only that Democrats don't really believe all that global warming claptrap, but also that they have no principles on the issue of taxation and will do anything to avoid losing their powerful positions.



Democrats' gas-tax gimmick shows they're really scared about November


----------



## BWK

Delldude said:


> Dem internal polling showing ALL voters tired of their crap.
> 
> Wake up. They just love people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats' gas-tax gimmick shows they're really scared about November


Can you imagine how they will love their hospital stays, along with some of them dying, because they were too stupid to wear masks and get vaccinated? Natural Selection loves it. Carry on.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> I accept the fact that Blacks should be angry at their good for nothing parents that sold them to White Dutch Slave Traders.


While the white slave holders kept them in bondage for centuries, only to go and live like Jim Crow later.


----------



## BWK

Delldude said:


> If you were a Jew, it would be 3464 years.....LOL...?


And? At least they got their own country right?


----------



## Delldude

BWK said:


> Can you imagine how they will love their hospital stays, along with some of them dying, because they were too stupid to wear masks and get vaccinated? Natural Selection loves it. Carry on.


Suddenly, with mid term primaries looming.....science matters?

Real science on masking says it doesn't do much good.

Looks like vax isn't panning out either.

Read today, 762 US deaths for the Rona'.

Drudge:



> *COVID CASES USA
> 62,883 FEB 12 2022
> 99,627 FEB 12 2021
> 
> DEATHS
> 762 FEB 12 2022
> 2,522 FEB 12 2021 *



You and your boys are losing their controlling reasons.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> While the white slave holders kept them in bondage for centuries, only to go and live like Jim Crow later.


They had no skill set and went up North to New York to get welfare checks in return for turning NYS Democrat.


----------



## Delldude

BWK said:


> And? At least they got their own country right?


Where's the 'slaves' homeland, Brother?


----------



## BWK

Delldude said:


> Suddenly, with mid term primaries looming.....science matters?
> 
> Real science on masking says it doesn't do much good.
> 
> Looks like vax isn't panning out either.
> 
> Read today, 762 US deaths for the Rona'.
> 
> Drudge:
> 
> 
> 
> You and your boys are losing their controlling reasons.


You just can't fix stupid; Yes, the majority of COVID patients in Indiana hospitals are unvaccinated


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> You just can't fix stupid; Yes, the majority of COVID patients in Indiana hospitals are unvaccinated


I see, we are to believe a local television station after all the lies that have been told about Covid? No cigar Blowhole.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> They had no skill set and went up North to New York to get welfare checks in return for turning NYS Democrat.


They had no privileges. What were you expecting them to do? Get admitted into Duke University? Blacks were shunned from society in the south. And those who stayed were share croppers who couldn't use white man's facilities. You know, you could at least try and make your arguments interesting with something besides stupid responses. 

It's the same with the American Indians. We put them on reservations where a Cockroach couldn't live. And?


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> I see, we are to believe a local television station after all the lies that have been told about Covid? No cigar Blowhole.


No one cares what you believe. And neither does natural selection. It loves the dumb asses.


----------



## BWK

Delldude said:


> Where's the 'slaves' homeland, Brother?


Here! They are from here.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> They had no privileges. What were you expecting them to do? Get admitted into Duke University? Blacks were shunned from society in the south. And those who stayed were share croppers who couldn't use white man's facilities. You know, you could at least try and make your arguments interesting with something besides stupid responses.
> 
> It's the same with the American Indians. We put them on reservations where a Cockroach couldn't live. And?


50 years of welfare and they decided not to take advantage of public education.


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> No one cares what you believe. And neither does natural selection. It loves the dumb asses.


Then you have an ongoing affair. You keep deflecting, why is that?


----------



## Colin norris

LeftofLeft said:


> The Amazing thing on this Election is Biden got 81 million votes and within a year, his popularity is in the upper 40s


Popularity doesn't equate to votes. You all thought trump would win because of big rally numbers.  that worked well.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Colin norris said:


> Popularity doesn't equate to votes. You all thought trump would win because of big rally numbers.  that worked well.


It’s an egregious Decline in a short period of time.


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> I see, we are to believe a local television station after all the lies that have been told about Covid? No cigar Blowhole.


Diversions aren't counter arguments. They are the surrender of one.


----------



## Delldude

BWK said:


> You just can't fix stupid; Yes, the majority of COVID patients in Indiana hospitals are unvaccinated


Saw tonight, much to the chagrin of the 'ruling class', covid numbers are going flat line.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> 50 years of welfare and they decided not to take advantage of public education.


Unfunded public education you mean right? And "50 years of welfare?" People barely survive with that. Do you really think folks on welfare are going to be running around with suits and ties, fully educated from a gutted system, that has no interest in improving their socio-economic status from the beginning? Hell no. Dude, you talk too much shit. 

And what makes your miserable, arrogant ass think welfare floats all boats?   Welfare is nothing but a vehicle to keep people down. It's the perfect scapegoat for white America to fall back on, so they can continue to blame blacks for something they never asked for.

Do blacks come from privilege like whites at birth? No! Whites control most of the wealth, power, and control in this country. Do you really think whites want to integrate blacks into the system? Not a chance. No one is fooled by your ignorant nonsense.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Unfunded public education you mean right? And "50 years of welfare?" People barely survive with that. Do you really think folks on welfare are going to be running around with suits and ties, fully educated from a gutted system, that has no interest in improving their socio-economic status from the beginning? Hell no. Dude, you talk too much shit.
> 
> And what makes your miserable, arrogant ass think welfare floats all boats?   Welfare is nothing but a vehicle to keep people down. It's the perfect scapegoat for white America to fall back on, so they can continue to blame blacks for something they never asked for.
> 
> Do blacks come from privilege like whites at birth? No! Whites control most of the wealth, power, and control in this country. Do you really think whites want to integrate blacks into the system? Not a chance. No one is fooled by your ignorant nonsense.


Sorry, chump, I grew up in a slum and did homework instead of hanging out all night shooting up and, literally, playing the bongos all night.
All your bullshit adds up to nothing.


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> Unfunded public education you mean right? And "50 years of welfare?" People barely survive with that. Do you really think folks on welfare are going to be running around with suits and ties, fully educated from a gutted system, that has no interest in improving their socio-economic status from the beginning? Hell no. Dude, you talk too much shit.
> 
> And what makes your miserable, arrogant ass think welfare floats all boats?   Welfare is nothing but a vehicle to keep people down. It's the perfect scapegoat for white America to fall back on, so they can continue to blame blacks for something they never asked for.
> 
> Do blacks come from privilege like whites at birth? No! Whites control most of the wealth, power, and control in this country. Do you really think whites want to integrate blacks into the system? Not a chance. No one is fooled by your ignorant nonsense.


Whoa! You are one racist bastard. You are cancelled.


----------



## BWK

Delldude said:


> Saw tonight, much to the chagrin of the 'ruling class', covid numbers are going flat line.


That's good. Still has nothing to do with my argument. What idiots like you will never understand, is that viruses never really go anywhere. Flat line does not mean gone. And those rednecks who continue on insisting otherwise, natural selection is coming for them. Maybe not today, but later down the road, it will find them. And once again, those Republican hospitals will be full with idiots like you.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Unfunded public education you mean right? And "50 years of welfare?" People barely survive with that. Do you really think folks on welfare are going to be running around with suits and ties, fully educated from a gutted system, that has no interest in improving their socio-economic status from the beginning? Hell no. Dude, you talk too much shit.
> 
> And what makes your miserable, arrogant ass think welfare floats all boats?   Welfare is nothing but a vehicle to keep people down. It's the perfect scapegoat for white America to fall back on, so they can continue to blame blacks for something they never asked for.
> 
> Do blacks come from privilege like whites at birth? No! Whites control most of the wealth, power, and control in this country. Do you really think whites want to integrate blacks into the system? Not a chance. No one is fooled by your ignorant nonsense.


How many billions have we sent to African nations and their "leaders" stole all the money?
Some of that money came from *my* paycheck.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Sorry, chump, I grew up in a slum and did homework instead of hanging out all night shooting up and, literally, playing the bongos all night.
> All your bullshit adds up to nothing.


Lame argument with no meat on the bones, tells us you are a loser as always. Can you produce the numbers that tell us I am wrong about that? Of course not.  

Statistically, you don't have a prayer in that department. 

Black folks who get out of the slums are either talented in singing, dancing, or sports. Beyond that, they aren't wanted. 

Your problem is your arrogance and hate. Everyone, including poor blacks know how this game is played, and you just want to pretend it doesn't exist.


----------



## Delldude

BWK said:


> And what makes your miserable, arrogant ass think welfare floats all boats?  * Welfare is nothing but a vehicle to keep people down.* It's the perfect scapegoat for white America to fall back on, so they can continue to blame blacks for something they never asked for.
> 
> *Do blacks come from privilege like whites at birth? *No! Whites control most of the wealth, power, and control in this country. Do you really think whites want to integrate blacks into the system? Not a chance. No one is fooled by your ignorant nonsense.


If it is a vehicle to keep people down, why did Clinton pass a work requirement for welfare?

_The Personal Responsibility and Work Opportunity Reconciliation Act of 1996 (PRWORA) is a United States federal law passed by the 104th United States Congress and signed into law by President Bill Clinton. ... After the passage of the law, the number of individuals receiving federal welfare dramatically declined._

Obama stopped it....why?

Trump attempted to bring it back....


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> Lame argument with no meat on the bones, tells us you are a loser as always. Can you produce the numbers that tell us I am wrong about that? Of course not.
> 
> Statistically, you don't have a prayer in that department.
> 
> Black folks who get out of the slums are either talented in singing, dancing, or sports. Beyond that, they aren't wanted.
> 
> Your problem is your arrogance and hate. Everyone, including poor blacks know how this game is played, and you just want to pretend it doesn't exist.


I bet any Black professional would love to hear that. You can talk all you want but you sound like a racist.


----------



## Delldude

BWK said:


> That's good. Still has nothing to do with my argument. What idiots like you will never understand, is that viruses never really go anywhere. Flat line does not mean gone. And those rednecks who continue on insisting otherwise, natural selection is coming for them. Maybe not today, but later down the road, it will find them. And once again, those Republican hospitals will be full with idiots like you.


What 'idiots like me' realize is viruses usually morph into less severe contagions, becoming endemic.
Someone doesn't want vaxed, ok by me. No more a risk of infecting than previously vaxed people.


----------



## Turtlesoup

BWK said:


> 93% of Black Lives Matter Protests Have Been Peaceful, New Report Finds
> 
> 
> The Armed Conflict Location & Event Data Project analyzed more than 7,750 BLM demonstrations in all 50 states and D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time.com


What a crock of bullshit.

93% peaceful my ass...but even with this number how stupid of us to allow any BLM protests as they worship criminals while burning and looting our cities.  Time to shoot all of them for terrorism as this is what BLM is...a terrorist organization that promotes violence and anarchy in order to commit various criminals including EXTORTION.


----------



## Turtlesoup

BWK said:


> That's good. Still has nothing to do with my argument. What idiots like you will never understand, is that viruses never really go anywhere. Flat line does not mean gone. And those rednecks who continue on insisting otherwise, natural selection is coming for them. Maybe not today, but later down the road, it will find them. And once again, those Republican hospitals will be full with idiots like you.


Still haven't figured out that the vaxs only last a few weeks.  Even Fauci is saying 4 months.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> How many billions have we sent to African nations and their "leaders" stole all the money?
> Some of that money came from *my* paycheck.


We don't live in Africa dumbass. We live here. And by the way, have you seen what white imperialism has done to these nations? Just look at the Apartheid in South Africa, and the fuck up that produced. 

And by the way, while you're feeling all self righteous and all, have you studied the history of man, and its wars? LOL! They appeared thousands of years ago, before most of those folks even knew there was an Africa. Thousands of years of whites waging war, and you want to talk about your tax dollars  fixing Africa?   Boy, you're just a racist.


----------



## BWK

Turtlesoup said:


> What a crock of bullshit.
> 
> 93% peaceful my ass...but even with this number how stupid of us to allow any BLM protests as they worship criminals while burning and looting our cities.  Time to shoot all of them for terrorism as this is what BLM is...a terrorist organization that promotes violence and anarchy in order to commit various criminals including EXTORTION.


Too bad you won't be producing a better argument. Bull shit is for losers like you.


----------



## BWK

Turtlesoup said:


> Still haven't figured out that the vaxs only last a few weeks.  Even Fauci is saying 4 months.


And? 4 months is 4 months. I'll take it. In the meantime, say hello for me to the poor bastards who will be taking care of your dumbass.


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> And? 4 months is 4 months. I'll take it. In the meantime, say hello for me to the poor bastards who will be taking care of your dumbass.


Of course you'll take it.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Lame argument with no meat on the bones, tells us you are a loser as always. Can you produce the numbers that tell us I am wrong about that? Of course not.
> 
> Statistically, you don't have a prayer in that department.
> 
> Black folks who get out of the slums are either talented in singing, dancing, or sports. Beyond that, they aren't wanted.
> 
> Your problem is your arrogance and hate. Everyone, including poor blacks know how this game is played, and you just want to pretend it doesn't exist.


Your problem is you are a reverse racist.
You can thank Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton for making White business owners think Black employees are nothing but trouble.

I notice you didn’t address the education vs $500.00 sneakers issue.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> That's good. Still has nothing to do with my argument. What idiots like you will never understand, is that viruses never really go anywhere. Flat line does not mean gone. And those rednecks who continue on insisting otherwise, natural selection is coming for them. Maybe not today, but later down the road, it will find them. And once again, those Republican hospitals will be full with idiots like you.


Like shootings in slums?


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Like shootings in slums?


More recycled racism arguments. You really hate them don't you? You've got it bad. Real bad!


----------



## dblack

The bottom line here is that the stats don't say anything. Certainly nothing proving, or even suggesting, that the election was "stolen". But, as always, they provide enough ambiguity to sustain the "true believers".  Birtherism redux, ad nauseum. All because Republicans nominated a child, and chose to follow him into delusion.


----------



## Turtlesoup

BWK said:


> And? 4 months is 4 months. I'll take it. In the meantime, say hello for me to the poor bastards who will be taking care of your dumbass.


I've had Covid-------the original way back in 2020 Decemeber.........I am doing just fine babe---


----------



## Delldude

Turtlesoup said:


> What a crock of bullshit.
> 
> 93% peaceful my ass...but even with this number how stupid of us to allow any BLM protests as they worship criminals while burning and looting our cities.  Time to shoot all of them for terrorism as this is what BLM is...a terrorist organization that promotes violence and anarchy in order to commit various criminals including EXTORTION.


Maybe they should have torched capitol bldg to get a little respect from the left?


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> More recycled racism arguments. You really hate them don't you? You've got it bad. Real bad!


You should realize that unless you can tell us where you’re coming from, you come across as just another angry moron.


----------



## BWK

Turtlesoup said:


> I've had Covid-------the original way back in 2020 Decemeber.........I am doing just fine babe---


This time you made it. I know some who had it twice and three times who didn't.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> You should realize that unless you can tell us where you’re coming from, you come across as just another angry moron.


As always, you really say too much of nothing. Everyone knows what you are. Your posts are crystal clear.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> As always, you really say too much of nothing. Everyone knows what you are. Your posts are crystal clear.


U R BORING.
I know for sure you’re a useless BLM tool.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> U R BORING.
> I know for sure you’re a useless BLM tool.


Huh huh! Go get em Mr. KKK.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Huh huh! Go get em Mr. KKK.


The way Blacks murder each other in the slums has put the KKK out of business.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> The way Blacks murder each other in the slums has put the KKK out of business.


You love the KKK. Must hurt that they criminalized hanging blacks huh?


----------



## Lastamender

Indeependent said:


> U R BORING.
> I know for sure you’re a useless BLM tool.


He is not a tool. A tool is useful.


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> He is not a tool. A tool is useful.


LOL! You are getting your ass kicked on this thread, and you know it.


----------



## Michael1985

No. End of discussion.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> You love the KKK. Must hurt that they criminalized hanging blacks huh?


You must be very happy to know that violent crimes are not crimes in Blue cities.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> LOL! You are getting your ass kicked on this thread, and you know it.


By you?
You're a parrot.


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> LOL! You are getting your ass kicked on this thread, and you know it.


By who?


----------



## Indeependent

Lastamender said:


> By who?


BWK thinks his fly by retard remarks are enlightening.
He must be very frustrated with his existence.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> You must be very happy to know that violent crimes are not crimes in Blue cities.


The real crime is white privilege, power, and control over Blacks and whites in red states like Mississippi, Alabama, and South Carolina;


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> The real crime is white privilege, power, and control over Blacks and whites in red states like Mississippi, Alabama, and South Carolina;


Like LibTards vote for those who have made their lives better in the last 50 years!
You're either retarded or paid to be full of shit.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Like LibTards vote for those who have made their lives better in the last 50 years!
> You're either retarded or paid to be full of shit.


We didn't vote for the Capitalism killing Reagan. I'm sure you did.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> We didn't vote for the Capitalism killing Reagan. I'm sure you did.


Reagan was a scumbag and so was Patrick Moynahan along with everyone in Congress.


----------



## Turtlesoup

BWK said:


> This time you made it. I know some who had it twice and three times who didn't.


I'm immune now---I have been heavily exposed since---and didn't get sick at all.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> We didn't vote for the Capitalism killing Reagan. I'm sure you did.


You’re old. I was Born in 1980. Hahahahahahhaha


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> We didn't vote for the Capitalism killing Reagan. I'm sure you did.


The only issue is that no one knew what Reagan would do.
The fact is that you deny both parties went along with the plan.


----------



## dudmuck

AzogtheDefiler said:


> More TDS from a feeble old man. You don’t have much time left on this planet, why are you wasting it on this message board? Tick tock.


----------



## Indeependent

dudmuck said:


>


Detailed criticism is fine.
Ranting without context is a sign of a low IQ.


----------



## rightnow909

I guess Mollie Hemingway is going to be sued big time

she wrote the book on the Great Steal

anyone sued her yet for "lying"? 

haven't heard about that... 

maybe it's because she's an actual reporter (not hack like most "reporters" these days) who appreciates truth and facts... 

The liberals are too scared to read  that book... Once they do, they can no longer c laim "there aint no evidence" of fraud... 


+


----------

